# What should happen to kids of illegal aliens being deported?



## Little-Acorn

It's a pretty common scenario today. Illegal alien parents who produced kids in the U.S., get busted and deported. What happens to their U.S. citizen kids? Especially young kids, barely past toddler stage?

An adult man crosses the border illegally, and lives here. He marries someone, say another illegal alien. They have kids here. The kids are U.S. citizens under the current interpretation of the 14th amendment, since they were born on U.S. soil.

Then the man (and maybe his wife) get busted by ICE, proven to be illegal aliens (which they in fact are), and get listed for deportation.

What happens to the kids?

The kids are U.S. citizens, no doubt about it. ICE has no grounds whatever for deporting them. But the parents are unquestionably illegal aliens, and the law is clear, the parents must be deported. Must the family be broken up? Who says so?

I've hear some people protest that it's inhuman for ICE to separate the kids (who are, say, 3 and 4 years old by now) from their parents. But is it ICE who is actually doing that?

This man knew before he ever came here, that he was breaking U.S. law, and was subject to deportation if caught. And his wife, if she is also an illegal alien, knew the same about herself. And when they were making kids here on U.S. soil and delivering them, they knew the same was still true.

It's not ICE who is planning to split up this family. It is the man and his wife, knowing that he and she might be booted out at any time for breaking U.S. immigration law, and that any kids they produced while living illegally in America, would be citizens NOT subject to deporation. They knew all these things going in. And one must assume they planned for them. (If they didn't plan, whose fault is that?)

So, what did this man and his wife plan would happen to their U.S. kids if and when they (the parents) got busted and deported? What plans did they make about what should happen to their kids? The kids are 3 and 4 years old now. They are considered U.S. citizens and have the legal right to stay in this country. Of course, they can't stay alone in the house their parents were just deported out of, if there are no other responsible adults around - the kids are just 3 and 4 years old. Of course, the kids also have the legal right to go with their parents back to the parents' home country.

The parents knew going in, that their own deportation was possible and legal... and even just. WHAT DID THEY PLAN FOR THEIR KIDS if that were to happen to them?

Did they plan that those kids would come back to the parents' home country with them? Or did they plan that the kids would stay with other (legal) family, however distantly related, in the U.S.? Or...? What DID these parents plan, for the time when the parents got busted?

Where does anyone get the idea that the government is responsible for the kids?

The parents are responsible for their kids. What have they planned?


----------



## Katzndogz

Keep the families together send the children back with their parents.


----------



## David_42

Don't deport illegals, give them a path to citizenship. Unless you pro lifers want to see children go back to bad countries for them.


----------



## Katzndogz

David_42 said:


> Don't deport illegals, give them a path to citizenship. Unless you pro lifers want to see children go back to bad countries for them.


It's their country.  It's where they belong.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

David_42 said:


> Don't deport illegals, give them a path to citizenship. Unless you pro lifers want to see children go back to bad countries for them.



Where they go is not our problem nor should be.  Parents make bad decisions all the time that children must suffer for.  We don't reward bank robbers for robbing banks.  We don't reward rapists for raping women.  Why should we reward couples who come here illegally and have children?


----------



## David_42

Tipsycatlover said:


> David_42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't deport illegals, give them a path to citizenship. Unless you pro lifers want to see children go back to bad countries for them.
> 
> 
> 
> It's their country.  It's where they belong.
Click to expand...

Many come to the "land of the free" and seek the "american dream." Can you blame them for leaving and seeking to come to america? I won't. 
How Immigrants Boost U.S. Economic Growth The Fiscal Times


----------



## JoeMoma

Also, the constitution needs to be amended so that there are no more anchor babies.


----------



## David_42

Ray From Cleveland said:


> David_42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't deport illegals, give them a path to citizenship. Unless you pro lifers want to see children go back to bad countries for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where they go is not our problem nor should be.  Parents make bad decisions all the time that children must suffer for.  We don't reward bank robbers for robbing banks.  We don't reward rapists for raping women.  Why should we reward couples who come here illegally and have children?
Click to expand...

What kind of logic are you following? Are you only ranting about the stereotypical mexican immigrants?


----------



## Little-Acorn

David_42 said:


> Don't deport illegals, give them a path to citizenship.


They already have one, and have had it for decades. It's called "Apply for a green card and visa". Millions of foreigners have done it and are now here (legally) and happy. Once they get their green card, it's just a matter of time before they can apply for (and be granted) citizenship.

As for those who have deliberately broken U.S. immigration (or other) law and are here illegally, they too have  "path to citizenship", it's the same thing. In their case it must be preceded by "Go back to your home country first". Or else they should never get citizenship.

Why shuld illegal aliens who broke our laws, be jumped to the front of the line ahead of people who obeyed our laws, filled out all the papers, paid the fees, did everything right, and are now patently waiting?


----------



## David_42

Little-Acorn said:


> David_42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't deport illegals, give them a path to citizenship.
> 
> 
> 
> They already have one, and have had it for decades. It's called "Apply for a green card and visa". Millions of foreigners have done it and are now here (legally) and happy. Once they get their green card, it's just a matter of time before they can apply for (and be granted) citizenship.
> 
> As for those who have deliberately broken U.S. immigration (or other) law and are here illegally, they too have  "path to citizenship", it's the same thing. In their case it must be preceded by "Go back to your home country first". Or else they should never get citizenship.
> 
> Why shuld illegal aliens who broke our laws, be jumped to the front of the line ahead of people who obeyed our laws, filled out all the papers, paid the fees, did everything right, and are now patently waiting?
Click to expand...

Immigration Reform How Hard Is It To Become A US Citizen Play The Game INTERACTIVE GAME


----------



## Obiwan

Little-Acorn said:


> It's a pretty common scenario today. Illegal alien parents who produced kids in the U.S., get busted and deported. What happens to their U.S. citizen kids? Especially young kids, barely past toddler stage?
> 
> An adult man crosses the border illegally, and lives here. He marries someone, say another illegal alien. They have kids here. The kids are U.S. citizens under the current interpretation of the 14th amendment, since they were born on U.S. soil.
> 
> Then the man (and maybe his wife) get busted by ICE, proven to be illegal aliens (which they in fact are), and get listed for deportation.
> 
> What happens to the kids?
> 
> The kids are U.S. citizens, no doubt about it. ICE has no grounds whatever for deporting them. But the parents are unquestionably illegal aliens, and the law is clear, the parents must be deported. Must the family be broken up? Who says so?
> 
> I've hear some people protest that it's inhuman for ICE to separate the kids (who are, say, 3 and 4 years old by now) from their parents. But is it ICE who is actually doing that?
> 
> This man knew before he ever came here, that he was breaking U.S. law, and was subject to deportation if caught. And his wife, if she is also an illegal alien, knew the same about herself. And when they were making kids here on U.S. soil and delivering them, they knew the same was still true.
> 
> It's not ICE who is planning to split up this family. It is the man and his wife, knowing that he and she might be booted out at any time for breaking U.S. immigration law, and that any kids they produced while living illegally in America, would be citizens NOT subject to deporation. They knew all these things going in. And one must assume they planned for them. (If they didn't plan, whose fault is that?)
> 
> So, what did this man and his wife plan would happen to their U.S. kids if and when they (the parents) got busted and deported? What plans did they make about what should happen to their kids? The kids are 3 and 4 years old now. They are considered U.S. citizens and have the legal right to stay in this country. Of course, they can't stay alone in the house their parents were just deported out of, if there are no other responsible adults around - the kids are just 3 and 4 years old. Of course, the kids also have the legal right to go with their parents back to the parents' home country.
> 
> The parents knew going in, that their own deportation was possible and legal... and even just. WHAT DID THEY PLAN FOR THEIR KIDS if that were to happen to them?
> 
> Did they plan that those kids would come back to the parents' home country with them? Or did they plan that the kids would stay with other (legal) family, however distantly related, in the U.S.? Or...? What DID these parents plan, for the time when the parents got busted?
> 
> Where does anyone get the idea that the government is responsible for the kids?
> 
> The parents are responsible for their kids. What have they planned?


Put them up for adoption.


----------



## pismoe

Mexican and south americans are the biggest group of illegals I think David .


----------



## David_42

Obiwan said:


> Little-Acorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a pretty common scenario today. Illegal alien parents who produced kids in the U.S., get busted and deported. What happens to their U.S. citizen kids? Especially young kids, barely past toddler stage?
> 
> An adult man crosses the border illegally, and lives here. He marries someone, say another illegal alien. They have kids here. The kids are U.S. citizens under the current interpretation of the 14th amendment, since they were born on U.S. soil.
> 
> Then the man (and maybe his wife) get busted by ICE, proven to be illegal aliens (which they in fact are), and get listed for deportation.
> 
> What happens to the kids?
> 
> The kids are U.S. citizens, no doubt about it. ICE has no grounds whatever for deporting them. But the parents are unquestionably illegal aliens, and the law is clear, the parents must be deported. Must the family be broken up? Who says so?
> 
> I've hear some people protest that it's inhuman for ICE to separate the kids (who are, say, 3 and 4 years old by now) from their parents. But is it ICE who is actually doing that?
> 
> This man knew before he ever came here, that he was breaking U.S. law, and was subject to deportation if caught. And his wife, if she is also an illegal alien, knew the same about herself. And when they were making kids here on U.S. soil and delivering them, they knew the same was still true.
> 
> It's not ICE who is planning to split up this family. It is the man and his wife, knowing that he and she might be booted out at any time for breaking U.S. immigration law, and that any kids they produced while living illegally in America, would be citizens NOT subject to deporation. They knew all these things going in. And one must assume they planned for them. (If they didn't plan, whose fault is that?)
> 
> So, what did this man and his wife plan would happen to their U.S. kids if and when they (the parents) got busted and deported? What plans did they make about what should happen to their kids? The kids are 3 and 4 years old now. They are considered U.S. citizens and have the legal right to stay in this country. Of course, they can't stay alone in the house their parents were just deported out of, if there are no other responsible adults around - the kids are just 3 and 4 years old. Of course, the kids also have the legal right to go with their parents back to the parents' home country.
> 
> The parents knew going in, that their own deportation was possible and legal... and even just. WHAT DID THEY PLAN FOR THEIR KIDS if that were to happen to them?
> 
> Did they plan that those kids would come back to the parents' home country with them? Or did they plan that the kids would stay with other (legal) family, however distantly related, in the U.S.? Or...? What DID these parents plan, for the time when the parents got busted?
> 
> Where does anyone get the idea that the government is responsible for the kids?
> 
> The parents are responsible for their kids. What have they planned?
> 
> 
> 
> Put them up for adoption.
Click to expand...

LOL. The adoption system is already filled enough, oh, and a side question, do you encourage gay couples to adopt?


----------



## JoeMoma

Little-Acorn said:


> David_42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't deport illegals, give them a path to citizenship.
> 
> 
> 
> They already have one, and have had it for decades. It's called "Apply for a green card and visa". Millions of foreigners have done it and are now here (legally) and happy. Once they get their green card, it's just a matter of time before they can apply for (and be granted) citizenship.
> 
> As for those who have deliberately broken U.S. immigration (or other) law and are here illegally, they too have  "path to citizenship", it's the same thing. In their case it must be preceded by "Go back to your home country first". Or else they should never get citizenship.
> 
> Why shuld illegal aliens who broke our laws, be jumped to the front of the line ahead of people who obeyed our laws, filled out all the papers, paid the fees, did everything right, and are now patently waiting?
Click to expand...

And the answer is that they should not have a pathway to citizenship.  Perhaps some sort of legal resident status once the boarder is secure to prevent new illegals would be in order.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Little-Acorn said:


> It's a pretty common scenario today. Illegal alien parents who produced kids in the U.S., get busted and deported. What happens to their U.S. citizen kids? Especially young kids, barely past toddler stage?
> 
> An adult man crosses the border illegally, and lives here. He marries someone, say another illegal alien. They have kids here. The kids are U.S. citizens under the current interpretation of the 14th amendment, since they were born on U.S. soil.
> 
> Then the man (and maybe his wife) get busted by ICE, proven to be illegal aliens (which they in fact are), and get listed for deportation.
> 
> What happens to the kids?
> 
> The kids are U.S. citizens, no doubt about it. ICE has no grounds whatever for deporting them. But the parents are unquestionably illegal aliens, and the law is clear, the parents must be deported. Must the family be broken up? Who says so?
> 
> I've hear some people protest that it's inhuman for ICE to separate the kids (who are, say, 3 and 4 years old by now) from their parents. But is it ICE who is actually doing that?
> 
> This man knew before he ever came here, that he was breaking U.S. law, and was subject to deportation if caught. And his wife, if she is also an illegal alien, knew the same about herself. And when they were making kids here on U.S. soil and delivering them, they knew the same was still true.
> 
> It's not ICE who is planning to split up this family. It is the man and his wife, knowing that he and she might be booted out at any time for breaking U.S. immigration law, and that any kids they produced while living illegally in America, would be citizens NOT subject to deporation. They knew all these things going in. And one must assume they planned for them. (If they didn't plan, whose fault is that?)
> 
> So, what did this man and his wife plan would happen to their U.S. kids if and when they (the parents) got busted and deported? What plans did they make about what should happen to their kids? The kids are 3 and 4 years old now. They are considered U.S. citizens and have the legal right to stay in this country. Of course, they can't stay alone in the house their parents were just deported out of, if there are no other responsible adults around - the kids are just 3 and 4 years old. Of course, the kids also have the legal right to go with their parents back to the parents' home country.
> 
> The parents knew going in, that their own deportation was possible and legal... and even just. WHAT DID THEY PLAN FOR THEIR KIDS if that were to happen to them?
> 
> Did they plan that those kids would come back to the parents' home country with them? Or did they plan that the kids would stay with other (legal) family, however distantly related, in the U.S.? Or...? What DID these parents plan, for the time when the parents got busted?
> 
> Where does anyone get the idea that the government is responsible for the kids?
> 
> The parents are responsible for their kids. What have they planned?


The little Nazis here have no problem deporting small brown Americans.  Go for it


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Tipsycatlover said:


> Keep the families together send the children back with their parents.



Unlikely the courts would rule that way.  They'll let the family stay.


----------



## Geaux4it

They will go as a family. Trump doesn't want to break up families

-Geaux


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Obiwan said:


> Put them up for adoption.



Is that the conservative Christian thing to do?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Geaux4it said:


> They will go as a family. Trump doesn't want to break up families
> 
> -Geaux



You can't deport an American citizen.


----------



## David_42

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Put them up for adoption.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the conservative Christian thing to do?
Click to expand...

Seems to be deporting the whole family these days..


----------



## Jackson

Little-Acorn said:


> It's a pretty common scenario today. Illegal alien parents who produced kids in the U.S., get busted and deported. What happens to their U.S. citizen kids? Especially young kids, barely past toddler stage?
> 
> An adult man crosses the border illegally, and lives here. He marries someone, say another illegal alien. They have kids here. The kids are U.S. citizens under the current interpretation of the 14th amendment, since they were born on U.S. soil.
> 
> Then the man (and maybe his wife) get busted by ICE, proven to be illegal aliens (which they in fact are), and get listed for deportation.
> 
> What happens to the kids?
> 
> The kids are U.S. citizens, no doubt about it. ICE has no grounds whatever for deporting them. But the parents are unquestionably illegal aliens, and the law is clear, the parents must be deported. Must the family be broken up? Who says so?
> 
> I've hear some people protest that it's inhuman for ICE to separate the kids (who are, say, 3 and 4 years old by now) from their parents. But is it ICE who is actually doing that?
> 
> This man knew before he ever came here, that he was breaking U.S. law, and was subject to deportation if caught. And his wife, if she is also an illegal alien, knew the same about herself. And when they were making kids here on U.S. soil and delivering them, they knew the same was still true.
> 
> It's not ICE who is planning to split up this family. It is the man and his wife, knowing that he and she might be booted out at any time for breaking U.S. immigration law, and that any kids they produced while living illegally in America, would be citizens NOT subject to deporation. They knew all these things going in. And one must assume they planned for them. (If they didn't plan, whose fault is that?)
> 
> So, what did this man and his wife plan would happen to their U.S. kids if and when they (the parents) got busted and deported? What plans did they make about what should happen to their kids? The kids are 3 and 4 years old now. They are considered U.S. citizens and have the legal right to stay in this country. Of course, they can't stay alone in the house their parents were just deported out of, if there are no other responsible adults around - the kids are just 3 and 4 years old. Of course, the kids also have the legal right to go with their parents back to the parents' home country.
> 
> The parents knew going in, that their own deportation was possible and legal... and even just. WHAT DID THEY PLAN FOR THEIR KIDS if that were to happen to them?
> 
> Did they plan that those kids would come back to the parents' home country with them? Or did they plan that the kids would stay with other (legal) family, however distantly related, in the U.S.? Or...? What DID these parents plan, for the time when the parents got busted?
> 
> Where does anyone get the idea that the government is responsible for the kids?
> 
> The parents are responsible for their kids. What have they planned?


Take the children with them when they are deported.  When the child grows up, he is welcomed back into the US.


----------



## JoeMoma

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep the families together send the children back with their parents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlikely the courts would rule that way.  They'll let the family stay.
Click to expand...

There is no use in having any type of immigration reform if the laws to deport illegals will not be enforced.  We may as well have open borders.


----------



## Jackson

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> They will go as a family. Trump doesn't want to break up families
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't deport an American citizen.
Click to expand...

Thee would be taking their child willingly.  Waiting until the child is old enough to come here legally, allows the parents to sign up and come over legally, too.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Jackson said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> They will go as a family. Trump doesn't want to break up families
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't deport an American citizen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thee would be taking their child willingly.  Waiting until the child is old enough to come here legally, allows the parents to sign up and come over legally, too.
Click to expand...


The child isn't leaving willingly because the parents are being forced to leave and they have to go with them.


----------



## Obiwan

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Put them up for adoption.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the conservative Christian thing to do?
Click to expand...

Then let them go back with their parents, and come back when they are legal age.


----------



## JoeMoma

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> They will go as a family. Trump doesn't want to break up families
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't deport an American citizen.
Click to expand...

The parents would be the ones deported.  The children would simply be going along for the ride since the parents have legal custody.  If the parents can find someone legally in the states to transfer legal custody of the children, the children could stay.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Obiwan said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Put them up for adoption.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the conservative Christian thing to do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then let them go back with their parents, and come back when they are legal age.
Click to expand...


Can we tell you to leave the country for ten years and come back later?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

JoeMoma said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> They will go as a family. Trump doesn't want to break up families
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't deport an American citizen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The parents would be the ones deported.  The children would simply be going along for the ride since the parents have legal custody.  If the parents can find someone legally in the states to transfer legal custody of the children, the children could stay.
Click to expand...


So the choice is either the American citizen gets booted out of his own country to stay with his family or he gets left with someone else. 

Why not just give them a fucking green card so they can stay and work.  Wouldn't that be a hell of a lot simpler?


----------



## LoneLaugher

Go on nutbags. Make sure you write your Congresscritters every day with your desired policies.


----------



## Obiwan

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Put them up for adoption.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the conservative Christian thing to do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then let them go back with their parents, and come back when they are legal age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can we tell you to leave the country for ten years and come back later?
Click to expand...

Parental rights... A kid can' t make a legal decision.

Wait until they are legal age.


----------



## ScienceRocks

You do realize that we will have to hire more border guards and officers to do this?? That means more government and MORE tax dollars!!!! lol


----------



## Katzndogz

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> They will go as a family. Trump doesn't want to break up families
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't deport an American citizen.
Click to expand...

The parents will choose to break up the family.   Put the children in an orphanage.


----------



## JoeMoma

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> They will go as a family. Trump doesn't want to break up families
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't deport an American citizen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The parents would be the ones deported.  The children would simply be going along for the ride since the parents have legal custody.  If the parents can find someone legally in the states to transfer legal custody of the children, the children could stay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the choice is either the American citizen gets booted out of his own country to stay with his family or he gets left with someone else.
> 
> Why not just give them a fucking green card so they can stay and work.  Wouldn't that be a hell of a lot simpler?
Click to expand...

It's a hell of a lot simpler if you want to give an incentive to millions to come here illegally and have anchor babies so they can stay.  Sometimes you have to look at the big picture.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Tipsycatlover said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> They will go as a family. Trump doesn't want to break up families
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't deport an American citizen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The parents will choose to break up the family.   Put the children in an orphanage.
Click to expand...

And who pays for that??


----------



## Katzndogz

Matthew said:


> You do realize that we will have to hire more border guards and officers to do this?? That means more government and MORE tax dollars!!!! lol



To be taken out of the foreign aid going to the countries sending illegals.  Tax remittances.   We will likely turn a profit.


----------



## Obiwan

Tipsycatlover said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> They will go as a family. Trump doesn't want to break up families
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't deport an American citizen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The parents will choose to break up the family.   Put the children in an orphanage.
Click to expand...

DCS or parental custody.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Tipsycatlover said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> They will go as a family. Trump doesn't want to break up families
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't deport an American citizen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The parents will choose to break up the family.   Put the children in an orphanage.
Click to expand...


And I'll ask you the same question.  Is that the Christian thing to do?  Advocate ripping children from their families and making them wards of the state while you people sit in church on Sundays thinking how righteous you are praying to your god?


----------



## JoeMoma

LoneLaugher said:


> Go on nutbags. Make sure you write your Congresscritters every day with your desired policies.


What's your solution to illegal immigration?  Open borders?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Tipsycatlover said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that we will have to hire more border guards and officers to do this?? That means more government and MORE tax dollars!!!! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be taken out of the foreign aid going to the countries sending illegals.  Tax remittances.   We will likely turn a profit.
Click to expand...


How much foreign aid is going to Latin America.  Do you have numbers on this to determine this alleged profit?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> They will go as a family. Trump doesn't want to break up families
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't deport an American citizen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thee would be taking their child willingly.  Waiting until the child is old enough to come here legally, allows the parents to sign up and come over legally, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The child isn't leaving willingly because the parents are being forced to leave and they have to go with them.
Click to expand...


Yep, and it's the same way when parents decide to move to another city or state.  The kids have no choice whether they like it or not.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

JoeMoma said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> They will go as a family. Trump doesn't want to break up families
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't deport an American citizen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The parents would be the ones deported.  The children would simply be going along for the ride since the parents have legal custody.  If the parents can find someone legally in the states to transfer legal custody of the children, the children could stay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the choice is either the American citizen gets booted out of his own country to stay with his family or he gets left with someone else.
> 
> Why not just give them a fucking green card so they can stay and work.  Wouldn't that be a hell of a lot simpler?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a hell of a lot simpler if you want to give an incentive to millions to come here illegally and have anchor babies so they can stay.  Sometimes you have to look at the big picture.
Click to expand...


Or how about disincentivising illegal crossings by fixing our clusterfuck of an immigration system?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> They will go as a family. Trump doesn't want to break up families
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't deport an American citizen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thee would be taking their child willingly.  Waiting until the child is old enough to come here legally, allows the parents to sign up and come over legally, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The child isn't leaving willingly because the parents are being forced to leave and they have to go with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, and it's the same way when parents decide to move to another city or state.  The kids have no choice whether they like it or not.
Click to expand...


Another city or state is still part of the U.S.A, isn't it?  It's not a third world shit hole.  So how is it the same?


----------



## David_42

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> They will go as a family. Trump doesn't want to break up families
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't deport an American citizen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thee would be taking their child willingly.  Waiting until the child is old enough to come here legally, allows the parents to sign up and come over legally, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The child isn't leaving willingly because the parents are being forced to leave and they have to go with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, and it's the same way when parents decide to move to another city or state.  The kids have no choice whether they like it or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another city or state is still part of the U.S.A, isn't it?  It's not a third world shit hole.
Click to expand...

I've seen many who want to deport cubans/haitians/venezuelans/etc..


----------



## thereisnospoon

Little-Acorn said:


> It's a pretty common scenario today. Illegal alien parents who produced kids in the U.S., get busted and deported. What happens to their U.S. citizen kids? Especially young kids, barely past toddler stage?
> 
> An adult man crosses the border illegally, and lives here. He marries someone, say another illegal alien. They have kids here. The kids are U.S. citizens under the current interpretation of the 14th amendment, since they were born on U.S. soil.
> 
> Then the man (and maybe his wife) get busted by ICE, proven to be illegal aliens (which they in fact are), and get listed for deportation.
> 
> What happens to the kids?
> 
> The kids are U.S. citizens, no doubt about it. ICE has no grounds whatever for deporting them. But the parents are unquestionably illegal aliens, and the law is clear, the parents must be deported. Must the family be broken up? Who says so?
> 
> I've hear some people protest that it's inhuman for ICE to separate the kids (who are, say, 3 and 4 years old by now) from their parents. But is it ICE who is actually doing that?
> 
> This man knew before he ever came here, that he was breaking U.S. law, and was subject to deportation if caught. And his wife, if she is also an illegal alien, knew the same about herself. And when they were making kids here on U.S. soil and delivering them, they knew the same was still true.
> 
> It's not ICE who is planning to split up this family. It is the man and his wife, knowing that he and she might be booted out at any time for breaking U.S. immigration law, and that any kids they produced while living illegally in America, would be citizens NOT subject to deporation. They knew all these things going in. And one must assume they planned for them. (If they didn't plan, whose fault is that?)
> 
> So, what did this man and his wife plan would happen to their U.S. kids if and when they (the parents) got busted and deported? What plans did they make about what should happen to their kids? The kids are 3 and 4 years old now. They are considered U.S. citizens and have the legal right to stay in this country. Of course, they can't stay alone in the house their parents were just deported out of, if there are no other responsible adults around - the kids are just 3 and 4 years old. Of course, the kids also have the legal right to go with their parents back to the parents' home country.
> 
> The parents knew going in, that their own deportation was possible and legal... and even just. WHAT DID THEY PLAN FOR THEIR KIDS if that were to happen to them?
> 
> Did they plan that those kids would come back to the parents' home country with them? Or did they plan that the kids would stay with other (legal) family, however distantly related, in the U.S.? Or...? What DID these parents plan, for the time when the parents got busted?
> 
> Where does anyone get the idea that the government is responsible for the kids?
> 
> The parents are responsible for their kids. What have they planned?


The best solution is to make an adjustment to the 14th so that children born of parents that are here in violation of US law, shall NOT be considered citizens but can gain only registered alien status. And ONLY after leaving the US for a minimum of FIVE years.


----------



## Obiwan

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> They will go as a family. Trump doesn't want to break up families
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't deport an American citizen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The parents will choose to break up the family.   Put the children in an orphanage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I'll ask you the same question.  Is that the Christian thing to do?  Advocate ripping children from their families and making them wards of the state while you people sit in church on Sundays thinking how righteous you are praying to your god?
Click to expand...

Let the parents keep custody and the kids go home with the right of return at age 18, or find legal residents who will take custody.

Or play the Lib's game, and they go to DCS.


----------



## Katzndogz

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> They will go as a family. Trump doesn't want to break up families
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't deport an American citizen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The parents will choose to break up the family.   Put the children in an orphanage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I'll ask you the same question.  Is that the Christian thing to do?  Advocate ripping children from their families and making them wards of the state while you people sit in church on Sundays thinking how righteous you are praying to your god?
Click to expand...

It's the sane thing to do.  In your mind Christians should die if it makes a non Christian feel good.  The archangels are warriors.


----------



## JoeMoma

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> They will go as a family. Trump doesn't want to break up families
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't deport an American citizen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The parents would be the ones deported.  The children would simply be going along for the ride since the parents have legal custody.  If the parents can find someone legally in the states to transfer legal custody of the children, the children could stay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the choice is either the American citizen gets booted out of his own country to stay with his family or he gets left with someone else.
> 
> Why not just give them a fucking green card so they can stay and work.  Wouldn't that be a hell of a lot simpler?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a hell of a lot simpler if you want to give an incentive to millions to come here illegally and have anchor babies so they can stay.  Sometimes you have to look at the big picture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or how about disincentivising illegal crossings by fixing our clusterfuck of an immigration system?
Click to expand...

What would you suggest to do to fix it that would be enforced.  If our current system had been enforced consistently the last 30 years, it wouldn't be a cluster fuck.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

David_42 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David_42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't deport illegals, give them a path to citizenship. Unless you pro lifers want to see children go back to bad countries for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where they go is not our problem nor should be.  Parents make bad decisions all the time that children must suffer for.  We don't reward bank robbers for robbing banks.  We don't reward rapists for raping women.  Why should we reward couples who come here illegally and have children?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What kind of logic are you following? Are you only ranting about the stereotypical mexican immigrants?
Click to expand...


No, all illegals.  

Granting them amnesty is a reward for breaking our laws.  Why should we do that? What other country do you know of rewards foreign law breakers?


----------



## thereisnospoon

David_42 said:


> Don't deport illegals, give them a path to citizenship. Unless you pro lifers want to see children go back to bad countries for them.


Can they live in YOUR neighborhood? Can YOU provide them with jobs?.....Path to citizenship? What say you to all those who immigrated here and did the correct thing going through proper channels? What? Screw you? You are stupid for going through all that hassle?.....
Is that it? Just flip the bird to the legal immigrants? And for what? To make a political statement?.....


----------



## Jackson

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> They will go as a family. Trump doesn't want to break up families
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't deport an American citizen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thee would be taking their child willingly.  Waiting until the child is old enough to come here legally, allows the parents to sign up and come over legally, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The child isn't leaving willingly because the parents are being forced to leave and they have to go with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, and it's the same way when parents decide to move to another city or state.  The kids have no choice whether they like it or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another city or state is still part of the U.S.A, isn't it?  It's not a third world shit hole.  So how is it the same?
Click to expand...

He's giving the example of *American* families moving from state to state.  The children have no say in the move.  My parents moved to 4 different states when I was a child.  They never asked *my* permission.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

"What should happen to kids of illegal aliens being deported?"

Pass comprehensive immigration reform and that wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## 1stRambo

Little-Acorn said:


> It's a pretty common scenario today. Illegal alien parents who produced kids in the U.S., get busted and deported. What happens to their U.S. citizen kids? Especially young kids, barely past toddler stage?
> 
> An adult man crosses the border illegally, and lives here. He marries someone, say another illegal alien. They have kids here. The kids are U.S. citizens under the current interpretation of the 14th amendment, since they were born on U.S. soil.
> 
> Then the man (and maybe his wife) get busted by ICE, proven to be illegal aliens (which they in fact are), and get listed for deportation.
> 
> What happens to the kids?
> 
> The kids are U.S. citizens, no doubt about it. ICE has no grounds whatever for deporting them. But the parents are unquestionably illegal aliens, and the law is clear, the parents must be deported. Must the family be broken up? Who says so?
> 
> I've hear some people protest that it's inhuman for ICE to separate the kids (who are, say, 3 and 4 years old by now) from their parents. But is it ICE who is actually doing that?
> 
> This man knew before he ever came here, that he was breaking U.S. law, and was subject to deportation if caught. And his wife, if she is also an illegal alien, knew the same about herself. And when they were making kids here on U.S. soil and delivering them, they knew the same was still true.
> 
> It's not ICE who is planning to split up this family. It is the man and his wife, knowing that he and she might be booted out at any time for breaking U.S. immigration law, and that any kids they produced while living illegally in America, would be citizens NOT subject to deporation. They knew all these things going in. And one must assume they planned for them. (If they didn't plan, whose fault is that?)
> 
> So, what did this man and his wife plan would happen to their U.S. kids if and when they (the parents) got busted and deported? What plans did they make about what should happen to their kids? The kids are 3 and 4 years old now. They are considered U.S. citizens and have the legal right to stay in this country. Of course, they can't stay alone in the house their parents were just deported out of, if there are no other responsible adults around - the kids are just 3 and 4 years old. Of course, the kids also have the legal right to go with their parents back to the parents' home country.
> 
> The parents knew going in, that their own deportation was possible and legal... and even just. WHAT DID THEY PLAN FOR THEIR KIDS if that were to happen to them?
> 
> Did they plan that those kids would come back to the parents' home country with them? Or did they plan that the kids would stay with other (legal) family, however distantly related, in the U.S.? Or...? What DID these parents plan, for the time when the parents got busted?
> 
> Where does anyone get the idea that the government is responsible for the kids?
> 
> The parents are responsible for their kids. What have they planned?



Yo, save my taxes! Send the the little illegal back to the parents in La-La Land! Hope Trump can make them illegal?

"GTP"


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Jackson said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't deport an American citizen.
> 
> 
> 
> Thee would be taking their child willingly.  Waiting until the child is old enough to come here legally, allows the parents to sign up and come over legally, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The child isn't leaving willingly because the parents are being forced to leave and they have to go with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, and it's the same way when parents decide to move to another city or state.  The kids have no choice whether they like it or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another city or state is still part of the U.S.A, isn't it?  It's not a third world shit hole.  So how is it the same?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's giving the example of *American* families moving from state to state.  The children have no say in the move.  My parents moved to 4 different states when I was a child.  They never asked *my* permission.
Click to expand...


I'm well aware of that.  It's not a valid comparison.  We aren't talking about a state to state move here.


----------



## Jackson

thereisnospoon said:


> David_42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't deport illegals, give them a path to citizenship. Unless you pro lifers want to see children go back to bad countries for them.
> 
> 
> 
> Can they live in YOUR neighborhood? Can YOU provide them with jobs?.....Path to citizenship? What say you to all those who immigrated here and did the correct thing going through proper channels? What? Screw you? You are stupid for going through all that hassle?.....
> Is that it? Just flip the bird to the legal immigrants? And for what? To make a political statement?.....
Click to expand...

Exactly!


----------



## LoneLaugher

JoeMoma said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go on nutbags. Make sure you write your Congresscritters every day with your desired policies.
> 
> 
> 
> What's your solution to illegal immigration?  Open borders?
Click to expand...


Hmmm: 

Step one: Penalize anyone who hires an undocumented immigrant for any job.  

Step two: Make it easier for people to migrate here to fill legally offered jobs which remain unfilled. 

Step three: Lose the xenophobia and accept that we have lots of new Americans here and design a path to legal status and then citizenship. 

You aren't any better than they are just because you popped out of a vagina on this side of the border. 


.


----------



## Katzndogz

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that we will have to hire more border guards and officers to do this?? That means more government and MORE tax dollars!!!! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be taken out of the foreign aid going to the countries sending illegals.  Tax remittances.   We will likely turn a profit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How much foreign aid is going to Latin America.  Do you have numbers on this to determine this alleged profit?
Click to expand...

A billion dollars a year.

What s in the Billion-Dollar Aid Request for Central America Washington Office on Latin America

Cut it off, tax remittances.  End obama's temporary orders.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thee would be taking their child willingly.  Waiting until the child is old enough to come here legally, allows the parents to sign up and come over legally, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The child isn't leaving willingly because the parents are being forced to leave and they have to go with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, and it's the same way when parents decide to move to another city or state.  The kids have no choice whether they like it or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another city or state is still part of the U.S.A, isn't it?  It's not a third world shit hole.  So how is it the same?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's giving the example of *American* families moving from state to state.  The children have no say in the move.  My parents moved to 4 different states when I was a child.  They never asked *my* permission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm well aware of that.  It's not a valid comparison.  We aren't talking about a state to state move here.
Click to expand...


LOL, so what's the difference?


----------



## Jackson

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thee would be taking their child willingly.  Waiting until the child is old enough to come here legally, allows the parents to sign up and come over legally, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The child isn't leaving willingly because the parents are being forced to leave and they have to go with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, and it's the same way when parents decide to move to another city or state.  The kids have no choice whether they like it or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another city or state is still part of the U.S.A, isn't it?  It's not a third world shit hole.  So how is it the same?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's giving the example of *American* families moving from state to state.  The children have no say in the move.  My parents moved to 4 different states when I was a child.  They never asked *my* permission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm well aware of that.  It's not a valid comparison.  We aren't talking about a state to state move here.
Click to expand...

Yes, it is a valid comparison. American families move without their children's permission.  Sometimes it is state to state other times it's to another country,


----------



## Obiwan

David_42 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't deport an American citizen.
> 
> 
> 
> Thee would be taking their child willingly.  Waiting until the child is old enough to come here legally, allows the parents to sign up and come over legally, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The child isn't leaving willingly because the parents are being forced to leave and they have to go with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, and it's the same way when parents decide to move to another city or state.  The kids have no choice whether they like it or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another city or state is still part of the U.S.A, isn't it?  It's not a third world shit hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've seen many who want to deport cubans/haitians/venezuelans/etc..
Click to expand...


But open borders? Are you in favor of criminals, terrorists, etc???

Obozo needs to get control!!!

Race riots, rampant criminality, and the list goes on. Need I list it???


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Jackson said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The child isn't leaving willingly because the parents are being forced to leave and they have to go with them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, and it's the same way when parents decide to move to another city or state.  The kids have no choice whether they like it or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another city or state is still part of the U.S.A, isn't it?  It's not a third world shit hole.  So how is it the same?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's giving the example of *American* families moving from state to state.  The children have no say in the move.  My parents moved to 4 different states when I was a child.  They never asked *my* permission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm well aware of that.  It's not a valid comparison.  We aren't talking about a state to state move here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it is a valid comparison. American families move without their children's permission.  Sometimes it is state to state other times it's to another country,
Click to expand...


Exactly.  You see it on the show House Hunters International all the time.  The parents decide they want to live outside our country or otherwise have to move overseas because of work.  The kids have no choice but to go with them.


----------



## thereisnospoon

David_42 said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David_42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't deport illegals, give them a path to citizenship. Unless you pro lifers want to see children go back to bad countries for them.
> 
> 
> 
> It's their country.  It's where they belong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many come to the "land of the free" and seek the "american dream." Can you blame them for leaving and seeking to come to america? I won't.
> How Immigrants Boost U.S. Economic Growth The Fiscal Times
Click to expand...

NO I don't blame them....But they MUST follow the LAW...We are a nation of laws.
What really bothers me about you libs is you sit in your comfy living room bashing away on your keyboard demanding these illegals be permitted to remain after breaking our laws yet the only connection you have to these people is your rantings on a message board. You would not even come close to interacting with them except by pure happenstance.
Show some courage and invite them to live in your neighborhood. Have them go to school with your kids.
I bet you lily white liberal suburbanites would show up at the town hall with pitchforks and arrows at the mere suggestion of a low income housing proposal which would be populated by mostly Latino immigrants...
Don't kid yourself. You elitist libs are easy....


----------



## Freewill




----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Tipsycatlover said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that we will have to hire more border guards and officers to do this?? That means more government and MORE tax dollars!!!! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be taken out of the foreign aid going to the countries sending illegals.  Tax remittances.   We will likely turn a profit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How much foreign aid is going to Latin America.  Do you have numbers on this to determine this alleged profit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A billion dollars a year.
> 
> What s in the Billion-Dollar Aid Request for Central America Washington Office on Latin America
> 
> Cut it off, tax remittances.  End obama's temporary orders.
Click to expand...


Yeah, well, Trump's plan has been estimated to cost as much as $200 billion.  Do you intend to take 200 years to deport everyone?

Donald Trump s Deportation Plan Would Cost 100-200 Billion - NBC News


----------



## JoeMoma

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> "What should happen to kids of illegal aliens being deported?"
> 
> Pass comprehensive immigration reform and that wouldn't be a problem.


What exactly is comprehensive immigration reform?  Is it giving current illegal immigrants legal status and a pathway to citizenship?  Will future illegal immigrants be any more subject to deportation than current illegal immigrants?  Will the constitution be amended so there are no more anchor babies?  Laws don't work if they are not enforced.


----------



## David_42

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that we will have to hire more border guards and officers to do this?? That means more government and MORE tax dollars!!!! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be taken out of the foreign aid going to the countries sending illegals.  Tax remittances.   We will likely turn a profit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How much foreign aid is going to Latin America.  Do you have numbers on this to determine this alleged profit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A billion dollars a year.
> 
> What s in the Billion-Dollar Aid Request for Central America Washington Office on Latin America
> 
> Cut it off, tax remittances.  End obama's temporary orders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, well, Trump's plan has been estimated to cost as much as $200 billion.  Do you intend to take 200 years to deport everyone?
> 
> Donald Trump s Deportation Plan Would Cost 100-200 Billion - NBC News
Click to expand...

Seems like it, and they want to form a modern day gestapo.


----------



## Obiwan

LoneLaugher said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go on nutbags. Make sure you write your Congresscritters every day with your desired policies.
> 
> 
> 
> What's your solution to illegal immigration?  Open borders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm:
> 
> Step one: Penalize anyone who hires an undocumented immigrant for any job.
> 
> Step two: Make it easier for people to migrate here to fill legally offered jobs which remain unfilled.
> 
> Step three: Lose the xenophobia and accept that we have lots of new Americans here and design a path to legal status and then citizenship.
> 
> You aren't any better than they are just because you popped out of a vagina on this side of the border.
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Sounds like a plan. Legal immigrants with a visa, and the rest go home.

Or prove they belong and can benefit our country, with no welfare or government assistance until they gain citizenship.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, and it's the same way when parents decide to move to another city or state.  The kids have no choice whether they like it or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another city or state is still part of the U.S.A, isn't it?  It's not a third world shit hole.  So how is it the same?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's giving the example of *American* families moving from state to state.  The children have no say in the move.  My parents moved to 4 different states when I was a child.  They never asked *my* permission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm well aware of that.  It's not a valid comparison.  We aren't talking about a state to state move here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it is a valid comparison. American families move without their children's permission.  Sometimes it is state to state other times it's to another country,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly.  You see it on the show House Hunters International all the time.  The parents decide they want to live outside our country or otherwise have to move overseas because of work.  The kids have no choice but to go with them.
Click to expand...


Exactly, the parents *decide*.  Are you seeing the difference here?  The government is making the decision here so you have the government kicking out American citizens with their parents or according to some of your comrades here we can throw them in an orphanage.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

thereisnospoon said:


> What really bothers me about you libs is you sit in your comfy living room bashing away on your keyboard demanding these illegals be permitted to remain after breaking our laws yet the only connection you have to these people is your rantings on a message board. You would not even come close to interacting with them except by pure happenstance.



How the hell would you know?



> Show some courage and invite them to live in your neighborhood. Have them go to school with your kids.
> I bet you lily white liberal suburbanites would show up at the town hall with pitchforks and arrows at the mere suggestion of a low income housing proposal which would be populated by mostly Latino immigrants...
> Don't kid yourself. You elitist libs are easy....



I live in southern Nevada.  You think they aren't all over the place here??


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Obiwan said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go on nutbags. Make sure you write your Congresscritters every day with your desired policies.
> 
> 
> 
> What's your solution to illegal immigration?  Open borders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm:
> 
> Step one: Penalize anyone who hires an undocumented immigrant for any job.
> 
> Step two: Make it easier for people to migrate here to fill legally offered jobs which remain unfilled.
> 
> Step three: Lose the xenophobia and accept that we have lots of new Americans here and design a path to legal status and then citizenship.
> 
> You aren't any better than they are just because you popped out of a vagina on this side of the border.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like a plan. Legal immigrants with a visa, and the rest go home.
Click to expand...


So fix the system so they can get it without going through an endless shit pile of bureaucracy and red tape.  That's what we're talking about.  Our system provides an incentive for people to come here illegally.  Change it.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another city or state is still part of the U.S.A, isn't it?  It's not a third world shit hole.  So how is it the same?
> 
> 
> 
> He's giving the example of *American* families moving from state to state.  The children have no say in the move.  My parents moved to 4 different states when I was a child.  They never asked *my* permission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm well aware of that.  It's not a valid comparison.  We aren't talking about a state to state move here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it is a valid comparison. American families move without their children's permission.  Sometimes it is state to state other times it's to another country,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly.  You see it on the show House Hunters International all the time.  The parents decide they want to live outside our country or otherwise have to move overseas because of work.  The kids have no choice but to go with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly, the parents *decide*.  Are you seeing the difference here?  The government is making the decision here so you have the government kicking out American citizens with their parents or according to some of your comrades here we can throw them in an orphanage.
Click to expand...


So what are you suggesting here? That we, the United States Citizens, change our entire immigration system because of the "children" so we don't have to feel bad?  

Let me tell you something, I'm sick of changing for them.  I'm sick of having to press 1 to speak our language.  I'm sick of having to choose between an English ballot or Spanish ballot at the voting places.  I'm sick of having to change for them. 

Hey!  I was here first.  It's about time you change for me--not the other way around. What other country conforms to foreigners as we have, and yet, it's still not enough.  Now we have to worry about THEIR  children as if they were our responsibility in the first place.


----------



## Jackson

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that we will have to hire more border guards and officers to do this?? That means more government and MORE tax dollars!!!! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be taken out of the foreign aid going to the countries sending illegals.  Tax remittances.   We will likely turn a profit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How much foreign aid is going to Latin America.  Do you have numbers on this to determine this alleged profit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A billion dollars a year.
> 
> What s in the Billion-Dollar Aid Request for Central America Washington Office on Latin America
> 
> Cut it off, tax remittances.  End obama's temporary orders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, well, Trump's plan has been estimated to cost as much as $200 billion.  Do you intend to take 200 years to deport everyone?
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump s Deportation Plan Would Cost 100-200 Billion - NBC News
Click to expand...

Illegals cost this country 1 billion EACH year.


----------



## bripat9643

David_42 said:


> Don't deport illegals, give them a path to citizenship. Unless you pro lifers want to see children go back to bad countries for them.



NOT.  They all need to be deported.  You want to shit on American workers by allowing these criminals to stay here and take American jobs.


----------



## thereisnospoon

David_42 said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little-Acorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a pretty common scenario today. Illegal alien parents who produced kids in the U.S., get busted and deported. What happens to their U.S. citizen kids? Especially young kids, barely past toddler stage?
> 
> An adult man crosses the border illegally, and lives here. He marries someone, say another illegal alien. They have kids here. The kids are U.S. citizens under the current interpretation of the 14th amendment, since they were born on U.S. soil.
> 
> Then the man (and maybe his wife) get busted by ICE, proven to be illegal aliens (which they in fact are), and get listed for deportation.
> 
> What happens to the kids?
> 
> The kids are U.S. citizens, no doubt about it. ICE has no grounds whatever for deporting them. But the parents are unquestionably illegal aliens, and the law is clear, the parents must be deported. Must the family be broken up? Who says so?
> 
> I've hear some people protest that it's inhuman for ICE to separate the kids (who are, say, 3 and 4 years old by now) from their parents. But is it ICE who is actually doing that?
> 
> This man knew before he ever came here, that he was breaking U.S. law, and was subject to deportation if caught. And his wife, if she is also an illegal alien, knew the same about herself. And when they were making kids here on U.S. soil and delivering them, they knew the same was still true.
> 
> It's not ICE who is planning to split up this family. It is the man and his wife, knowing that he and she might be booted out at any time for breaking U.S. immigration law, and that any kids they produced while living illegally in America, would be citizens NOT subject to deporation. They knew all these things going in. And one must assume they planned for them. (If they didn't plan, whose fault is that?)
> 
> So, what did this man and his wife plan would happen to their U.S. kids if and when they (the parents) got busted and deported? What plans did they make about what should happen to their kids? The kids are 3 and 4 years old now. They are considered U.S. citizens and have the legal right to stay in this country. Of course, they can't stay alone in the house their parents were just deported out of, if there are no other responsible adults around - the kids are just 3 and 4 years old. Of course, the kids also have the legal right to go with their parents back to the parents' home country.
> 
> The parents knew going in, that their own deportation was possible and legal... and even just. WHAT DID THEY PLAN FOR THEIR KIDS if that were to happen to them?
> 
> Did they plan that those kids would come back to the parents' home country with them? Or did they plan that the kids would stay with other (legal) family, however distantly related, in the U.S.? Or...? What DID these parents plan, for the time when the parents got busted?
> 
> Where does anyone get the idea that the government is responsible for the kids?
> 
> The parents are responsible for their kids. What have they planned?
> 
> 
> 
> Put them up for adoption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL. The adoption system is already filled enough, oh, and a side question, do you encourage gay couples to adopt?
Click to expand...

Deflection....Get lost


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go on nutbags. Make sure you write your Congresscritters every day with your desired policies.
> 
> 
> 
> What's your solution to illegal immigration?  Open borders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm:
> 
> Step one: Penalize anyone who hires an undocumented immigrant for any job.
> 
> Step two: Make it easier for people to migrate here to fill legally offered jobs which remain unfilled.
> 
> Step three: Lose the xenophobia and accept that we have lots of new Americans here and design a path to legal status and then citizenship.
> 
> You aren't any better than they are just because you popped out of a vagina on this side of the border.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like a plan. Legal immigrants with a visa, and the rest go home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So fix the system so they can get it without going through an endless shit pile of bureaucracy and red tape.  That's what we're talking about.  Our system provides an incentive for people to come here illegally.  Change it.
Click to expand...


There's nothing wrong with the system.  Our system was designed so that only so many immigrants come here per year so as to give them time to assimilate.  They are not assimilating now which is why we are slowly becoming a bilingual nation against our will.


----------



## JoeMoma

LoneLaugher said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go on nutbags. Make sure you write your Congresscritters every day with your desired policies.
> 
> 
> 
> What's your solution to illegal immigration?  Open borders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm:
> 
> Step one: Penalize anyone who hires an undocumented immigrant for any job.
> 
> Step two: Make it easier for people to migrate here to fill legally offered jobs which remain unfilled.
> 
> Step three: Lose the xenophobia and accept that we have lots of new Americans here and design a path to legal status and then citizenship.
> 
> You aren't any better than they are just because you popped out of a vagina on this side of the border.
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

I agree with your steps one and two.  Step three about xenophobia is bullshit, and people that did not come here legally should not have a path to citizenship.  You last statement implies open boarders.  Do you not believe that there we current citizens should be able to set immigration limits?  
China could take over our country by sending 1/2 a billion as immigrants if we had open borders.


----------



## bripat9643

Jackson said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that we will have to hire more border guards and officers to do this?? That means more government and MORE tax dollars!!!! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be taken out of the foreign aid going to the countries sending illegals.  Tax remittances.   We will likely turn a profit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How much foreign aid is going to Latin America.  Do you have numbers on this to determine this alleged profit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A billion dollars a year.
> 
> What s in the Billion-Dollar Aid Request for Central America Washington Office on Latin America
> 
> Cut it off, tax remittances.  End obama's temporary orders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, well, Trump's plan has been estimated to cost as much as $200 billion.  Do you intend to take 200 years to deport everyone?
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump s Deportation Plan Would Cost 100-200 Billion - NBC News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Illegals cost this country 1 billion EACH year.
Click to expand...


They cost far more than that when you add up all the free schooling, medical care, food stamps and welfare they receive.


----------



## thereisnospoon

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> They will go as a family. Trump doesn't want to break up families
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't deport an American citizen.
Click to expand...

They should NOT be considered as citizens.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

David_42 said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David_42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't deport illegals, give them a path to citizenship. Unless you pro lifers want to see children go back to bad countries for them.
> 
> 
> 
> It's their country.  It's where they belong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many come to the "land of the free" and seek the "american dream." Can you blame them for leaving and seeking to come to america? I won't.
> How Immigrants Boost U.S. Economic Growth The Fiscal Times
Click to expand...


* Can you blame them for leaving and seeking to come to America?
*
I don't blame them, but if they're illegals, they should go back.


----------



## bripat9643

David_42 said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David_42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't deport illegals, give them a path to citizenship. Unless you pro lifers want to see children go back to bad countries for them.
> 
> 
> 
> It's their country.  It's where they belong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many come to the "land of the free" and seek the "american dream." Can you blame them for leaving and seeking to come to america? I won't.
> How Immigrants Boost U.S. Economic Growth The Fiscal Times
Click to expand...


No, I don't blame them as long as they get on the bus and go back to where they came from.


----------



## bripat9643

thereisnospoon said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> They will go as a family. Trump doesn't want to break up families
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't deport an American citizen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They should NOT be considered as citizens.
Click to expand...

They should be deported.


----------



## Obiwan

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another city or state is still part of the U.S.A, isn't it?  It's not a third world shit hole.  So how is it the same?
> 
> 
> 
> He's giving the example of *American* families moving from state to state.  The children have no say in the move.  My parents moved to 4 different states when I was a child.  They never asked *my* permission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm well aware of that.  It's not a valid comparison.  We aren't talking about a state to state move here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it is a valid comparison. American families move without their children's permission.  Sometimes it is state to state other times it's to another country,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly.  You see it on the show House Hunters International all the time.  The parents decide they want to live outside our country or otherwise have to move overseas because of work.  The kids have no choice but to go with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly, the parents *decide*.  Are you seeing the difference here?  The government is making the decision here so you have the government kicking out American citizens with their parents or according to some of your comrades here we can throw them in an orphanage.
Click to expand...

So, if the parents are breaking the law, you propose what? Criminal activity by harboring fugitives, a life of welfare and poverty when the parents can't get a job, or a fresh start at age 18?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Ray From Cleveland said:


> So what are you suggesting here? That we, the United States Citizens, change our entire immigration system because of the "children" so we don't have to feel bad?



No, we change it because it's the sensible thing to do.  This country was built on immigration.  A hundred years ago people were coming here on boats by the tens of thousands and we had them sign their name in a book and be on there way and I'd say everything turned out pretty damn good in the long term.  Now we've made it so absurdly complicated and time consuming that people are skirting the law.  Unless you're intent on applying brute force that's what happens.   



> Let me tell you something, I'm sick of changing for them.  I'm sick of having to press 1 to speak our language.  I'm sick of having to choose between an English ballot or Spanish ballot at the voting places.  I'm sick of having to change for them.



Oh, you poor baby!  You have to choose between two??  That must be so incredibly trying for you.  Most countries in the world have more than one official language spoken.  Go to Canada and you'll find everything in English and French.  Go to Europe and you'll find things reprinted in many different languages.  Last time I was in Barcelona I ate at a restaurant where I could choose the language of my menu.  Why is it that if somehow we have two widely spoken languages in the U.S. instead of just English that suddenly mean shit's going to come crashing down?  That's just your xenophobia speaking.  



> Hey!  I was here first.  It's about time you change for me--not the other way around.



Yeah, I'm guessing a lot of Native American Indian tribes are going to disagree with you on that one.


----------



## bripat9643

Jackson said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that we will have to hire more border guards and officers to do this?? That means more government and MORE tax dollars!!!! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be taken out of the foreign aid going to the countries sending illegals.  Tax remittances.   We will likely turn a profit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How much foreign aid is going to Latin America.  Do you have numbers on this to determine this alleged profit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A billion dollars a year.
> 
> What s in the Billion-Dollar Aid Request for Central America Washington Office on Latin America
> 
> Cut it off, tax remittances.  End obama's temporary orders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, well, Trump's plan has been estimated to cost as much as $200 billion.  Do you intend to take 200 years to deport everyone?
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump s Deportation Plan Would Cost 100-200 Billion - NBC News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Illegals cost this country 1 billion EACH year.
Click to expand...


The Fiscal Burden of Illegal Immigration on United States Taxpayers 2013 

_This report estimates the annual costs of illegal immigration at the federal, state and local level to be about $113 billion; nearly $29 billion at the federal level and $84 billion at the state and local level. The study also estimates tax collections from illegal alien workers, both those in the above-ground economy and those in the underground economy. Those receipts do not come close to the level of expenditures and, in any case, are misleading as an offset because over time unemployed and underemployed U.S. workers would replace illegal alien workers._​


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

thereisnospoon said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> They will go as a family. Trump doesn't want to break up families
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't deport an American citizen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They should NOT be considered as citizens.
Click to expand...


If they're born here, they're a citizen, Sparky.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Obiwan said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's giving the example of *American* families moving from state to state.  The children have no say in the move.  My parents moved to 4 different states when I was a child.  They never asked *my* permission.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm well aware of that.  It's not a valid comparison.  We aren't talking about a state to state move here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it is a valid comparison. American families move without their children's permission.  Sometimes it is state to state other times it's to another country,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly.  You see it on the show House Hunters International all the time.  The parents decide they want to live outside our country or otherwise have to move overseas because of work.  The kids have no choice but to go with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly, the parents *decide*.  Are you seeing the difference here?  The government is making the decision here so you have the government kicking out American citizens with their parents or according to some of your comrades here we can throw them in an orphanage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, if the parents are breaking the law, you propose what? Criminal activity by harboring fugitives, a life of welfare and poverty when the parents can't get a job, or a fresh start at age 18?
Click to expand...


You don't think sending them back to the third world with filth and drug cartel violence is sending them in to a life of poverty?  Why the hell do you think these people came here in the first place?


----------



## Unkotare

The OP assumes anyone gets deported under obama unless they commit a crime big enough to land on the 24-hour news cycle, and even then...


----------



## David_42

bripat9643 said:


> David_42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David_42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't deport illegals, give them a path to citizenship. Unless you pro lifers want to see children go back to bad countries for them.
> 
> 
> 
> It's their country.  It's where they belong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many come to the "land of the free" and seek the "american dream." Can you blame them for leaving and seeking to come to america? I won't.
> How Immigrants Boost U.S. Economic Growth The Fiscal Times
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I don't blame them as long as they get on the bus and go back to where they came from.
Click to expand...

Tolerance. /s


----------



## bripat9643

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what are you suggesting here? That we, the United States Citizens, change our entire immigration system because of the "children" so we don't have to feel bad?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, we change it because it's the sensible thing to do.  This country was built on immigration.  A hundred years ago people were coming here on boats by the tens of thousands and we had them sign their name in a book and be on there way and I'd say everything turned out pretty damn good in the long term.  Now we've made it so absurdly complicated and time consuming that people are skirting the law.  Unless you're intent on applying brute force that's what happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me tell you something, I'm sick of changing for them.  I'm sick of having to press 1 to speak our language.  I'm sick of having to choose between an English ballot or Spanish ballot at the voting places.  I'm sick of having to change for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, you poor baby!  You have to choose between two??  That must be so incredibly trying for you.  Most countries in the world have more than one official language spoken.  Go to Canada and you'll find everything in English and French.  Go to Europe and you'll find things reprinted in many different languages.  Last time I was in Barcelona I ate at a restaurant where I could choose the language of my menu.  Why is it that if somehow we have two widely spoken languages in the U.S. instead of just English that suddenly mean shit's going to come crashing down?  That's just your xenophobia speaking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey!  I was here first.  It's about time you change for me--not the other way around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm guessing a lot of Native American Indian tribes are going to disagree with you on that one.
Click to expand...


You're wrong about what happened 100 years ago.  We had strict quotas then.  People had to get an immigration visa before they could come.

No other country has wide open borders like ours.  They all strictly limit immigration.  Why should we accept all the human refuse of the entire world?


----------



## David_42

Toddsterpatriot said:


> David_42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David_42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't deport illegals, give them a path to citizenship. Unless you pro lifers want to see children go back to bad countries for them.
> 
> 
> 
> It's their country.  It's where they belong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many come to the "land of the free" and seek the "american dream." Can you blame them for leaving and seeking to come to america? I won't.
> How Immigrants Boost U.S. Economic Growth The Fiscal Times
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * Can you blame them for leaving and seeking to come to America?
> *
> I don't blame them, but if they're illegals, they should go back.
Click to expand...

Yeah, deport them back to communist cuba. Good idea.


----------



## bripat9643

David_42 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David_42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David_42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't deport illegals, give them a path to citizenship. Unless you pro lifers want to see children go back to bad countries for them.
> 
> 
> 
> It's their country.  It's where they belong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many come to the "land of the free" and seek the "american dream." Can you blame them for leaving and seeking to come to america? I won't.
> How Immigrants Boost U.S. Economic Growth The Fiscal Times
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I don't blame them as long as they get on the bus and go back to where they came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tolerance. /s
Click to expand...


Why should I be tolerant of illegal invaders?


----------



## David_42

bripat9643 said:


> David_42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David_42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David_42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't deport illegals, give them a path to citizenship. Unless you pro lifers want to see children go back to bad countries for them.
> 
> 
> 
> It's their country.  It's where they belong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many come to the "land of the free" and seek the "american dream." Can you blame them for leaving and seeking to come to america? I won't.
> How Immigrants Boost U.S. Economic Growth The Fiscal Times
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I don't blame them as long as they get on the bus and go back to where they came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tolerance. /s
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should I be tolerant of illegal invaders?
Click to expand...

They're invaders now? LOL.


----------



## Jackson

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm well aware of that.  It's not a valid comparison.  We aren't talking about a state to state move here.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is a valid comparison. American families move without their children's permission.  Sometimes it is state to state other times it's to another country,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly.  You see it on the show House Hunters International all the time.  The parents decide they want to live outside our country or otherwise have to move overseas because of work.  The kids have no choice but to go with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly, the parents *decide*.  Are you seeing the difference here?  The government is making the decision here so you have the government kicking out American citizens with their parents or according to some of your comrades here we can throw them in an orphanage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, if the parents are breaking the law, you propose what? Criminal activity by harboring fugitives, a life of welfare and poverty when the parents can't get a job, or a fresh start at age 18?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't think sending them back to the third world with filth and drug cartel violence is sending them in to a life of poverty?  Why the hell do you think these people came here in the first place?
Click to expand...


Why don't they do something about their own country?  Have a revolution and clean up the dishonesty in government.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

David_42 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David_42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David_42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't deport illegals, give them a path to citizenship. Unless you pro lifers want to see children go back to bad countries for them.
> 
> 
> 
> It's their country.  It's where they belong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many come to the "land of the free" and seek the "american dream." Can you blame them for leaving and seeking to come to america? I won't.
> How Immigrants Boost U.S. Economic Growth The Fiscal Times
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * Can you blame them for leaving and seeking to come to America?
> *
> I don't blame them, but if they're illegals, they should go back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, deport them back to communist cuba. Good idea.
Click to expand...


Sure, after we deport 10 or 12 million illegals, we can start deporting Cubans.


----------



## bripat9643

David_42 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David_42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David_42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's their country.  It's where they belong.
> 
> 
> 
> Many come to the "land of the free" and seek the "american dream." Can you blame them for leaving and seeking to come to america? I won't.
> How Immigrants Boost U.S. Economic Growth The Fiscal Times
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I don't blame them as long as they get on the bus and go back to where they came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tolerance. /s
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should I be tolerant of illegal invaders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're invaders now? LOL.
Click to expand...


Of course they're invaders.


----------



## bripat9643

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> They will go as a family. Trump doesn't want to break up families
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't deport an American citizen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They should NOT be considered as citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they're born here, they're a citizen, Sparky.
Click to expand...


Time to change that.


----------



## David_42

Toddsterpatriot said:


> David_42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David_42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David_42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't deport illegals, give them a path to citizenship. Unless you pro lifers want to see children go back to bad countries for them.
> 
> 
> 
> It's their country.  It's where they belong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many come to the "land of the free" and seek the "american dream." Can you blame them for leaving and seeking to come to america? I won't.
> How Immigrants Boost U.S. Economic Growth The Fiscal Times
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * Can you blame them for leaving and seeking to come to America?
> *
> I don't blame them, but if they're illegals, they should go back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, deport them back to communist cuba. Good idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, after we deport 10 or 12 million illegals, we can start deporting Cubans.
Click to expand...

*sigh* No hope. Go join the new gestapo.


----------



## Jackson

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> They will go as a family. Trump doesn't want to break up families
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't deport an American citizen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They should NOT be considered as citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they're born here, they're a citizen, Sparky.
Click to expand...

If their parents cme over illegally, then they have to go.


----------



## David_42

Jackson said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> They will go as a family. Trump doesn't want to break up families
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't deport an American citizen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They should NOT be considered as citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they're born here, they're a citizen, Sparky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If their parents cme over illegally, then they have to go.
Click to expand...

Wow, so compassionate and caring, deport children to crime ridden and impoverished mexico.


----------



## Jackson

David_42 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David_42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David_42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's their country.  It's where they belong.
> 
> 
> 
> Many come to the "land of the free" and seek the "american dream." Can you blame them for leaving and seeking to come to america? I won't.
> How Immigrants Boost U.S. Economic Growth The Fiscal Times
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * Can you blame them for leaving and seeking to come to America?
> *
> I don't blame them, but if they're illegals, they should go back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, deport them back to communist cuba. Good idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, after we deport 10 or 12 million illegals, we can start deporting Cubans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *sigh* No hope. Go join the new gestapo.
Click to expand...

{{sigh}} No hope.  Go join the Communist Party, if you are not a member now.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what are you suggesting here? That we, the United States Citizens, change our entire immigration system because of the "children" so we don't have to feel bad?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, we change it because it's the sensible thing to do.  This country was built on immigration.  A hundred years ago people were coming here on boats by the tens of thousands and we had them sign their name in a book and be on there way and I'd say everything turned out pretty damn good in the long term.  Now we've made it so absurdly complicated and time consuming that people are skirting the law.  Unless you're intent on applying brute force that's what happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me tell you something, I'm sick of changing for them.  I'm sick of having to press 1 to speak our language.  I'm sick of having to choose between an English ballot or Spanish ballot at the voting places.  I'm sick of having to change for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, you poor baby!  You have to choose between two??  That must be so incredibly trying for you.  Most countries in the world have more than one official language spoken.  Go to Canada and you'll find everything in English and French.  Go to Europe and you'll find things reprinted in many different languages.  Last time I was in Barcelona I ate at a restaurant where I could choose the language of my menu.  Why is it that if somehow we have two widely spoken languages in the U.S. instead of just English that suddenly mean shit's going to come crashing down?  That's just your xenophobia speaking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey!  I was here first.  It's about time you change for me--not the other way around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm guessing a lot of Native American Indian tribes are going to disagree with you on that one.
Click to expand...


People of any country have the right to fight in defense when they are being invaded, and yes, we are being invaded. 

They are changing our language, changing our rate of pay, changing our laws.  Taking jobs away from real Americans.  What other country allows this besides the US? 

You "surrender first" Americans better think about what you're giving up in return to feel all warm and fuzzy inside.  So yes, I will choose to fight to keep our country the way it is, and hopefully return it to the way it was.


----------



## Jackson

David_42 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> They will go as a family. Trump doesn't want to break up families
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't deport an American citizen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They should NOT be considered as citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they're born here, they're a citizen, Sparky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If their parents cme over illegally, then they have to go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, so compassionate and caring, deport children to crime ridden and impoverished mexico.
Click to expand...

THEY SHOULDN'T BE HERE IN THE FIRST PLACE!


----------



## David_42

Jackson said:


> David_42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David_42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David_42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many come to the "land of the free" and seek the "american dream." Can you blame them for leaving and seeking to come to america? I won't.
> How Immigrants Boost U.S. Economic Growth The Fiscal Times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Can you blame them for leaving and seeking to come to America?
> *
> I don't blame them, but if they're illegals, they should go back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, deport them back to communist cuba. Good idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, after we deport 10 or 12 million illegals, we can start deporting Cubans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *sigh* No hope. Go join the new gestapo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> {{sigh}} No hope.  Go join the Communist Party, if you are not a member now.
Click to expand...

Registered democrat, sorry.


----------



## Obiwan

David_42 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David_42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David_42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't deport illegals, give them a path to citizenship. Unless you pro lifers want to see children go back to bad countries for them.
> 
> 
> 
> It's their country.  It's where they belong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many come to the "land of the free" and seek the "american dream." Can you blame them for leaving and seeking to come to america? I won't.
> How Immigrants Boost U.S. Economic Growth The Fiscal Times
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * Can you blame them for leaving and seeking to come to America?
> *
> I don't blame them, but if they're illegals, they should go back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, deport them back to communist cuba. Good idea.
Click to expand...

Then multiply our 50% poverty rate by 100%. Really, do you expect our taxpayers to support open borders, and give welfare to anyone who gets in, can't legally get a job, and needs to eat???

Oh, wait.... They can have our jobs.....


----------



## David_42

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what are you suggesting here? That we, the United States Citizens, change our entire immigration system because of the "children" so we don't have to feel bad?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, we change it because it's the sensible thing to do.  This country was built on immigration.  A hundred years ago people were coming here on boats by the tens of thousands and we had them sign their name in a book and be on there way and I'd say everything turned out pretty damn good in the long term.  Now we've made it so absurdly complicated and time consuming that people are skirting the law.  Unless you're intent on applying brute force that's what happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me tell you something, I'm sick of changing for them.  I'm sick of having to press 1 to speak our language.  I'm sick of having to choose between an English ballot or Spanish ballot at the voting places.  I'm sick of having to change for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, you poor baby!  You have to choose between two??  That must be so incredibly trying for you.  Most countries in the world have more than one official language spoken.  Go to Canada and you'll find everything in English and French.  Go to Europe and you'll find things reprinted in many different languages.  Last time I was in Barcelona I ate at a restaurant where I could choose the language of my menu.  Why is it that if somehow we have two widely spoken languages in the U.S. instead of just English that suddenly mean shit's going to come crashing down?  That's just your xenophobia speaking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey!  I was here first.  It's about time you change for me--not the other way around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm guessing a lot of Native American Indian tribes are going to disagree with you on that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People of any country have the right to fight in defense when they are being invaded, and yes, we are being invaded.
> 
> They are changing our language, changing our rate of pay, changing our laws.  Taking jobs away from real Americans.  What other country allows this besides the US?
> 
> You "surrender first" Americans better think about what you're giving up in return to feel all warm and fuzzy inside.  So yes, I will choose to fight to keep our country the way it is, and hopefully return it to the way it was.
Click to expand...

Then go grab your guns and start shooting suspected illegal immigrants because they're brown. After all, we're enduring a full scale invasion.


----------



## bripat9643

David_42 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> They will go as a family. Trump doesn't want to break up families
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't deport an American citizen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They should NOT be considered as citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they're born here, they're a citizen, Sparky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If their parents cme over illegally, then they have to go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, so compassionate and caring, deport children to crime ridden and impoverished mexico.
Click to expand...


It's "compassionate" of you to make American kids compete with labor from third world countries.

It's their country.  Let them fix it.  Why should Americans pay the price for their problems?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

David_42 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David_42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David_42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's their country.  It's where they belong.
> 
> 
> 
> Many come to the "land of the free" and seek the "american dream." Can you blame them for leaving and seeking to come to america? I won't.
> How Immigrants Boost U.S. Economic Growth The Fiscal Times
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * Can you blame them for leaving and seeking to come to America?
> *
> I don't blame them, but if they're illegals, they should go back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, deport them back to communist cuba. Good idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, after we deport 10 or 12 million illegals, we can start deporting Cubans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *sigh* No hope. Go join the new gestapo.
Click to expand...


Gestapo? Sending Cubans back to all their free healthcare and 100% literacy? LOL!


----------



## bripat9643

David_42 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what are you suggesting here? That we, the United States Citizens, change our entire immigration system because of the "children" so we don't have to feel bad?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, we change it because it's the sensible thing to do.  This country was built on immigration.  A hundred years ago people were coming here on boats by the tens of thousands and we had them sign their name in a book and be on there way and I'd say everything turned out pretty damn good in the long term.  Now we've made it so absurdly complicated and time consuming that people are skirting the law.  Unless you're intent on applying brute force that's what happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me tell you something, I'm sick of changing for them.  I'm sick of having to press 1 to speak our language.  I'm sick of having to choose between an English ballot or Spanish ballot at the voting places.  I'm sick of having to change for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, you poor baby!  You have to choose between two??  That must be so incredibly trying for you.  Most countries in the world have more than one official language spoken.  Go to Canada and you'll find everything in English and French.  Go to Europe and you'll find things reprinted in many different languages.  Last time I was in Barcelona I ate at a restaurant where I could choose the language of my menu.  Why is it that if somehow we have two widely spoken languages in the U.S. instead of just English that suddenly mean shit's going to come crashing down?  That's just your xenophobia speaking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey!  I was here first.  It's about time you change for me--not the other way around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm guessing a lot of Native American Indian tribes are going to disagree with you on that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People of any country have the right to fight in defense when they are being invaded, and yes, we are being invaded.
> 
> They are changing our language, changing our rate of pay, changing our laws.  Taking jobs away from real Americans.  What other country allows this besides the US?
> 
> You "surrender first" Americans better think about what you're giving up in return to feel all warm and fuzzy inside.  So yes, I will choose to fight to keep our country the way it is, and hopefully return it to the way it was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then go grab your guns and start shooting suspected illegal immigrants because they're brown. After all, we're enduring a full scale invasion.
Click to expand...



ROFL!  Libs never fail to go totally mental whenever they're losing an argument.


----------



## Vigilante

Fuck compassion, it cost between $100 and $113 BILLION a year to take care of all the UNDOCUMENTED DEMOCRATS.... get rid of the shit...NOW!


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

bripat9643 said:


> You're wrong about what happened 100 years ago.  We had strict quotas then.  People had to get an immigration visa before they could come.
> 
> No other country has wide open borders like ours.  They all strictly limit immigration.  Why should we accept all the human refuse of the entire world?



No, the strict quotas didn't come into play until the 1920s, mainly after the Red Scare in Russia and World War I, and largely because people were afraid a massive wave of immigration from Europe following the war would result in skyrocketing unemployment rates, which turned out to be without any merit, the same argument many of you are making now, by the way.  A lot of those quotas were also racist in nature and aimed at keeping certain ethnic groups out of the country, like Asians and Africans, to avoid "browning" the country.  Look up the term "Yellow Peril."


----------



## David_42

bripat9643 said:


> David_42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what are you suggesting here? That we, the United States Citizens, change our entire immigration system because of the "children" so we don't have to feel bad?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, we change it because it's the sensible thing to do.  This country was built on immigration.  A hundred years ago people were coming here on boats by the tens of thousands and we had them sign their name in a book and be on there way and I'd say everything turned out pretty damn good in the long term.  Now we've made it so absurdly complicated and time consuming that people are skirting the law.  Unless you're intent on applying brute force that's what happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me tell you something, I'm sick of changing for them.  I'm sick of having to press 1 to speak our language.  I'm sick of having to choose between an English ballot or Spanish ballot at the voting places.  I'm sick of having to change for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, you poor baby!  You have to choose between two??  That must be so incredibly trying for you.  Most countries in the world have more than one official language spoken.  Go to Canada and you'll find everything in English and French.  Go to Europe and you'll find things reprinted in many different languages.  Last time I was in Barcelona I ate at a restaurant where I could choose the language of my menu.  Why is it that if somehow we have two widely spoken languages in the U.S. instead of just English that suddenly mean shit's going to come crashing down?  That's just your xenophobia speaking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey!  I was here first.  It's about time you change for me--not the other way around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm guessing a lot of Native American Indian tribes are going to disagree with you on that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People of any country have the right to fight in defense when they are being invaded, and yes, we are being invaded.
> 
> They are changing our language, changing our rate of pay, changing our laws.  Taking jobs away from real Americans.  What other country allows this besides the US?
> 
> You "surrender first" Americans better think about what you're giving up in return to feel all warm and fuzzy inside.  So yes, I will choose to fight to keep our country the way it is, and hopefully return it to the way it was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then go grab your guns and start shooting suspected illegal immigrants because they're brown. After all, we're enduring a full scale invasion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL!  Libs never fail to go totally mental whenever they're losing an argument.
Click to expand...

Did you read his post?


----------



## Obiwan

Toddsterpatriot said:


> David_42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David_42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David_42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't deport illegals, give them a path to citizenship. Unless you pro lifers want to see children go back to bad countries for them.
> 
> 
> 
> It's their country.  It's where they belong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many come to the "land of the free" and seek the "american dream." Can you blame them for leaving and seeking to come to america? I won't.
> How Immigrants Boost U.S. Economic Growth The Fiscal Times
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * Can you blame them for leaving and seeking to come to America?
> *
> I don't blame them, but if they're illegals, they should go back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, deport them back to communist cuba. Good idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, after we deport 10 or 12 million illegals, we can start deporting Cubans.
Click to expand...

We can' t deport Cubans. Obozo loves then, so that would offend the Messiah.


----------



## LeftofLeft

David_42 said:


> Don't deport illegals, give them a path to citizenship. Unless you pro lifers want to see children go back to bad countries for them.



Give them a path to Citizenship.....need more pro lifers here in the USA. Glad you agree that Mexico, Guatemala, and El Salvador are bad countries.


----------



## Jackson

Vigilante said:


> Fuck compassion, it cost between $100 and $113 BILLION a year to take care of all the UNDOCUMENTED DEMOCRATS.... get rid of the shit...NOW!


A vote for Trump is a step in the right direction. We need that wall!


----------



## David_42

Toddsterpatriot said:


> David_42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David_42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David_42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many come to the "land of the free" and seek the "american dream." Can you blame them for leaving and seeking to come to america? I won't.
> How Immigrants Boost U.S. Economic Growth The Fiscal Times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Can you blame them for leaving and seeking to come to America?
> *
> I don't blame them, but if they're illegals, they should go back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, deport them back to communist cuba. Good idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, after we deport 10 or 12 million illegals, we can start deporting Cubans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *sigh* No hope. Go join the new gestapo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gestapo? Sending Cubans back to all their free healthcare and 100% literacy? LOL!
Click to expand...

While I'll admit cubans have a high literacy rate and decent healthcare compared to other third world countries, it is a horrible place run by dictators.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Little-Acorn said:


> It's a pretty common scenario today. Illegal alien parents who produced kids in the U.S., get busted and deported. What happens to their U.S. citizen kids? Especially young kids, barely past toddler stage?
> 
> An adult man crosses the border illegally, and lives here. He marries someone, say another illegal alien. They have kids here. The kids are U.S. citizens under the current interpretation of the 14th amendment, since they were born on U.S. soil.
> 
> Then the man (and maybe his wife) get busted by ICE, proven to be illegal aliens (which they in fact are), and get listed for deportation.
> 
> What happens to the kids?
> 
> The kids are U.S. citizens, no doubt about it. ICE has no grounds whatever for deporting them. But the parents are unquestionably illegal aliens, and the law is clear, the parents must be deported. Must the family be broken up? Who says so?
> 
> I've hear some people protest that it's inhuman for ICE to separate the kids (who are, say, 3 and 4 years old by now) from their parents. But is it ICE who is actually doing that?
> 
> This man knew before he ever came here, that he was breaking U.S. law, and was subject to deportation if caught. And his wife, if she is also an illegal alien, knew the same about herself. And when they were making kids here on U.S. soil and delivering them, they knew the same was still true.
> 
> It's not ICE who is planning to split up this family. It is the man and his wife, knowing that he and she might be booted out at any time for breaking U.S. immigration law, and that any kids they produced while living illegally in America, would be citizens NOT subject to deporation. They knew all these things going in. And one must assume they planned for them. (If they didn't plan, whose fault is that?)
> 
> So, what did this man and his wife plan would happen to their U.S. kids if and when they (the parents) got busted and deported? What plans did they make about what should happen to their kids? The kids are 3 and 4 years old now. They are considered U.S. citizens and have the legal right to stay in this country. Of course, they can't stay alone in the house their parents were just deported out of, if there are no other responsible adults around - the kids are just 3 and 4 years old. Of course, the kids also have the legal right to go with their parents back to the parents' home country.
> 
> The parents knew going in, that their own deportation was possible and legal... and even just. WHAT DID THEY PLAN FOR THEIR KIDS if that were to happen to them?
> 
> Did they plan that those kids would come back to the parents' home country with them? Or did they plan that the kids would stay with other (legal) family, however distantly related, in the U.S.? Or...? What DID these parents plan, for the time when the parents got busted?
> 
> Where does anyone get the idea that the government is responsible for the kids?
> 
> The parents are responsible for their kids. What have they planned?


Pretty simple, really...the kids have US birth certificates.   If parents are deported, the kids go with them.  When they reach majority age, those kids are permitted to choose to become US citizens.  They may then relocate to CONUS and apply to import their relatives the same as any other naturalized citizen.


----------



## Jackson

Obiwan said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David_42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David_42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's their country.  It's where they belong.
> 
> 
> 
> Many come to the "land of the free" and seek the "american dream." Can you blame them for leaving and seeking to come to america? I won't.
> How Immigrants Boost U.S. Economic Growth The Fiscal Times
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * Can you blame them for leaving and seeking to come to America?
> *
> I don't blame them, but if they're illegals, they should go back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, deport them back to communist cuba. Good idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, after we deport 10 or 12 million illegals, we can start deporting Cubans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We can' t deport Cubans. Obozo loves then, so that would offend the Messiah.
Click to expand...

His days are numbered...


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Jackson said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is a valid comparison. American families move without their children's permission.  Sometimes it is state to state other times it's to another country,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  You see it on the show House Hunters International all the time.  The parents decide they want to live outside our country or otherwise have to move overseas because of work.  The kids have no choice but to go with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly, the parents *decide*.  Are you seeing the difference here?  The government is making the decision here so you have the government kicking out American citizens with their parents or according to some of your comrades here we can throw them in an orphanage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, if the parents are breaking the law, you propose what? Criminal activity by harboring fugitives, a life of welfare and poverty when the parents can't get a job, or a fresh start at age 18?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't think sending them back to the third world with filth and drug cartel violence is sending them in to a life of poverty?  Why the hell do you think these people came here in the first place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't they do something about their own country?  Have a revolution and clean up the dishonesty in government.
Click to expand...


Ideally, that would be great, but it's easier said than done, isn't it.  Furthermore, our own foreign and domestic policies have played a large role in why some of those countries have the problems they do, like our asinine War on Drugs, for instance.


----------



## David_42

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  You see it on the show House Hunters International all the time.  The parents decide they want to live outside our country or otherwise have to move overseas because of work.  The kids have no choice but to go with them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, the parents *decide*.  Are you seeing the difference here?  The government is making the decision here so you have the government kicking out American citizens with their parents or according to some of your comrades here we can throw them in an orphanage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, if the parents are breaking the law, you propose what? Criminal activity by harboring fugitives, a life of welfare and poverty when the parents can't get a job, or a fresh start at age 18?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't think sending them back to the third world with filth and drug cartel violence is sending them in to a life of poverty?  Why the hell do you think these people came here in the first place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't they do something about their own country?  Have a revolution and clean up the dishonesty in government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ideally, that would be great, but it's easier said than done, isn't it.  Furthermore, our own foreign and domestic policies have played a large role in why some of those countries have the problems they do, like our asinine War on Drugs, for instance.
Click to expand...

Exactly, and I doubt, given the history of us foreign policy, we'd people have a revolution.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Jackson said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> They will go as a family. Trump doesn't want to break up families
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't deport an American citizen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They should NOT be considered as citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they're born here, they're a citizen, Sparky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If their parents cme over illegally, then they have to go.
Click to expand...


You will lose that battle in the courts, I assure you.  I've already covered these points and I'm not doing a round robin with you people.


----------



## gallantwarrior

David_42 said:


> Little-Acorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David_42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't deport illegals, give them a path to citizenship.
> 
> 
> 
> They already have one, and have had it for decades. It's called "Apply for a green card and visa". Millions of foreigners have done it and are now here (legally) and happy. Once they get their green card, it's just a matter of time before they can apply for (and be granted) citizenship.
> 
> As for those who have deliberately broken U.S. immigration (or other) law and are here illegally, they too have  "path to citizenship", it's the same thing. In their case it must be preceded by "Go back to your home country first". Or else they should never get citizenship.
> 
> Why shuld illegal aliens who broke our laws, be jumped to the front of the line ahead of people who obeyed our laws, filled out all the papers, paid the fees, did everything right, and are now patently waiting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Immigration Reform How Hard Is It To Become A US Citizen Play The Game INTERACTIVE GAME
Click to expand...

If it is worth it, they will jump through the requisite hoops.  Earn it!!!


----------



## bripat9643

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're wrong about what happened 100 years ago.  We had strict quotas then.  People had to get an immigration visa before they could come.
> 
> No other country has wide open borders like ours.  They all strictly limit immigration.  Why should we accept all the human refuse of the entire world?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, the strict quotas didn't come into play until the 1920s, mainly after the Red Scare in Russia and World War I, and largely because people were afraid a massive wave of immigration from Europe following the war would result in skyrocketing unemployment rates, which turned out to be without any merit, the same argument many of you are making now, by the way.  A lot of those quotas were also racist in nature and aimed at keeping certain ethnic groups out of the country, like Asians and Africans, to avoid "browning" the country.  Look up the term "Yellow Peril."
Click to expand...


True, they favored Europeans.  IN other words, they favored people who share our culture.

The fear of unemployment turned out to be "unfounded" only because we limited the amount of immigration.

Note the vast reduction in immigration in the chart below:


----------



## Jackson

David_42 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, the parents *decide*.  Are you seeing the difference here?  The government is making the decision here so you have the government kicking out American citizens with their parents or according to some of your comrades here we can throw them in an orphanage.
> 
> 
> 
> So, if the parents are breaking the law, you propose what? Criminal activity by harboring fugitives, a life of welfare and poverty when the parents can't get a job, or a fresh start at age 18?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't think sending them back to the third world with filth and drug cartel violence is sending them in to a life of poverty?  Why the hell do you think these people came here in the first place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't they do something about their own country?  Have a revolution and clean up the dishonesty in government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ideally, that would be great, but it's easier said than done, isn't it.  Furthermore, our own foreign and domestic policies have played a large role in why some of those countries have the problems they do, like our asinine War on Drugs, for instance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly, and I doubt, given the history of us foreign policy, we'd people have a revolution.
Click to expand...

?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

bripat9643 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> They will go as a family. Trump doesn't want to break up families
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't deport an American citizen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They should NOT be considered as citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they're born here, they're a citizen, Sparky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Time to change that.
Click to expand...


If you want to change it then petition the government to change it, but as it stands today you're a citizen if you're born here, so it's an invalid argument.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

David_42 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David_42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David_42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> * Can you blame them for leaving and seeking to come to America?
> *
> I don't blame them, but if they're illegals, they should go back.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, deport them back to communist cuba. Good idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, after we deport 10 or 12 million illegals, we can start deporting Cubans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *sigh* No hope. Go join the new gestapo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gestapo? Sending Cubans back to all their free healthcare and 100% literacy? LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While I'll admit cubans have a high literacy rate and decent healthcare compared to other third world countries, it is a horrible place run by dictators.
Click to expand...


If they're so terrible, why is Obama blowing the Castros?


----------



## Jackson

bripat9643 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're wrong about what happened 100 years ago.  We had strict quotas then.  People had to get an immigration visa before they could come.
> 
> No other country has wide open borders like ours.  They all strictly limit immigration.  Why should we accept all the human refuse of the entire world?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, the strict quotas didn't come into play until the 1920s, mainly after the Red Scare in Russia and World War I, and largely because people were afraid a massive wave of immigration from Europe following the war would result in skyrocketing unemployment rates, which turned out to be without any merit, the same argument many of you are making now, by the way.  A lot of those quotas were also racist in nature and aimed at keeping certain ethnic groups out of the country, like Asians and Africans, to avoid "browning" the country.  Look up the term "Yellow Peril."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True, they favored Europeans.  IN other words, they favored people who share our culture.
> 
> The fear of unemployment turned out to be "unfounded" only because we limited the amount of immigration.
> 
> Note the vast reduction in immigration in the chart below:
Click to expand...

If we took Mexico out of the count, what would it look like?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

bripat9643 said:


> True, they favored Europeans.  IN other words, they favored people who share our culture.



Translation: White people.

Can't have too many of those brown people from south of the border here, can we.


----------



## bripat9643

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> They will go as a family. Trump doesn't want to break up families
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't deport an American citizen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They should NOT be considered as citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they're born here, they're a citizen, Sparky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Time to change that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you want to change it then petition the government to change it, but as it stands today you're a citizen if you're born here, so it's an invalid argument.
Click to expand...


That will get changed in the coming Article V convention.  Congress would never approve such an amendment.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Toddsterpatriot said:


> David_42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David_42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David_42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, deport them back to communist cuba. Good idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, after we deport 10 or 12 million illegals, we can start deporting Cubans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *sigh* No hope. Go join the new gestapo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gestapo? Sending Cubans back to all their free healthcare and 100% literacy? LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While I'll admit cubans have a high literacy rate and decent healthcare compared to other third world countries, it is a horrible place run by dictators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they're so terrible, why is Obama blowing the Castros?
Click to expand...


Ending an ineffective 50 year embargo that has done nothing more than hurt the people of the country is blowing the Castros?


----------



## Jackson

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> They will go as a family. Trump doesn't want to break up families
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't deport an American citizen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They should NOT be considered as citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they're born here, they're a citizen, Sparky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Time to change that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you want to change it then petition the government to change it, but as it stands today you're a citizen if you're born here, so it's an invalid argument.
Click to expand...

We wouldn't deport the child.  If they can find a family to raise him here,, he can stay.


----------



## bripat9643

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> True, they favored Europeans.  IN other words, they favored people who share our culture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Translation: White people.
> 
> Can't have too many of those brown people from south of the border here, can we.
Click to expand...


No, actually.  Why do you want to flood this country with a culture that is totally alien to ours?


----------



## gallantwarrior

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> They will go as a family. Trump doesn't want to break up families
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't deport an American citizen.
Click to expand...

You can deport their illegal, criminal, law-breaking parents.   Let the crooks decide what to do with their "citizen" offspring".  Desert them to the powers that be/other relatives, or take them with until they reach majority age.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

bripat9643 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't deport an American citizen.
> 
> 
> 
> They should NOT be considered as citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they're born here, they're a citizen, Sparky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Time to change that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you want to change it then petition the government to change it, but as it stands today you're a citizen if you're born here, so it's an invalid argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That will get changed in the coming Article V convention.  Congress would never approve such an amendment.
Click to expand...


There is no Article V convention coming, but what ever helps you sleep at night.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David_42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David_42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, after we deport 10 or 12 million illegals, we can start deporting Cubans.
> 
> 
> 
> *sigh* No hope. Go join the new gestapo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gestapo? Sending Cubans back to all their free healthcare and 100% literacy? LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While I'll admit cubans have a high literacy rate and decent healthcare compared to other third world countries, it is a horrible place run by dictators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they're so terrible, why is Obama blowing the Castros?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ending an ineffective 50 year embargo that has done nothing more than hurt the people of the country is blowing the Castros?
Click to expand...


Yes.


----------



## bripat9643

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> They should NOT be considered as citizens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they're born here, they're a citizen, Sparky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Time to change that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you want to change it then petition the government to change it, but as it stands today you're a citizen if you're born here, so it's an invalid argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That will get changed in the coming Article V convention.  Congress would never approve such an amendment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no Article V convention coming, but what ever helps you sleep at night.
Click to expand...


It's getting closer every day.


----------



## Geaux4it

We'll give the Mexican government ample time to set up little tent cities for all the influx of refugees. 

-Geaux


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

bripat9643 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> True, they favored Europeans.  IN other words, they favored people who share our culture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Translation: White people.
> 
> Can't have too many of those brown people from south of the border here, can we.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, actually.  Why do you want to flood this country with a culture that is totally alien to ours?
Click to expand...


I happen to be friends with a lot of Hispanics and Asians.  They are very populous here.  Tell me exactly what is alien about them? I'm curious to know.  If anything, I find you to be far more off putting.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

David_42 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what are you suggesting here? That we, the United States Citizens, change our entire immigration system because of the "children" so we don't have to feel bad?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, we change it because it's the sensible thing to do.  This country was built on immigration.  A hundred years ago people were coming here on boats by the tens of thousands and we had them sign their name in a book and be on there way and I'd say everything turned out pretty damn good in the long term.  Now we've made it so absurdly complicated and time consuming that people are skirting the law.  Unless you're intent on applying brute force that's what happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me tell you something, I'm sick of changing for them.  I'm sick of having to press 1 to speak our language.  I'm sick of having to choose between an English ballot or Spanish ballot at the voting places.  I'm sick of having to change for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, you poor baby!  You have to choose between two??  That must be so incredibly trying for you.  Most countries in the world have more than one official language spoken.  Go to Canada and you'll find everything in English and French.  Go to Europe and you'll find things reprinted in many different languages.  Last time I was in Barcelona I ate at a restaurant where I could choose the language of my menu.  Why is it that if somehow we have two widely spoken languages in the U.S. instead of just English that suddenly mean shit's going to come crashing down?  That's just your xenophobia speaking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey!  I was here first.  It's about time you change for me--not the other way around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm guessing a lot of Native American Indian tribes are going to disagree with you on that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People of any country have the right to fight in defense when they are being invaded, and yes, we are being invaded.
> 
> They are changing our language, changing our rate of pay, changing our laws.  Taking jobs away from real Americans.  What other country allows this besides the US?
> 
> You "surrender first" Americans better think about what you're giving up in return to feel all warm and fuzzy inside.  So yes, I will choose to fight to keep our country the way it is, and hopefully return it to the way it was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then go grab your guns and start shooting suspected illegal immigrants because they're brown. After all, we're enduring a full scale invasion.
Click to expand...


That goes back to the old saying: there is more than one way to skin a cat. Our skinner is Donald Trump, and while I don't agree with a lot of things he says, he's at least pointing us in the right direction when it comes to immigration.  

There are only two choices in this matter:  let them walk all over us, or we walk all over them.  It's our country.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

bripat9643 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they're born here, they're a citizen, Sparky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to change that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you want to change it then petition the government to change it, but as it stands today you're a citizen if you're born here, so it's an invalid argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That will get changed in the coming Article V convention.  Congress would never approve such an amendment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no Article V convention coming, but what ever helps you sleep at night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's getting closer every day.
Click to expand...


When you're dreaming.


----------



## Jackson

bripat9643 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> True, they favored Europeans.  IN other words, they favored people who share our culture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Translation: White people.
> 
> Can't have too many of those brown people from south of the border here, can we.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, actually.  Why do you want to flood this country with a culture that is totally alien to ours?
Click to expand...

Time to start fining companies that hire the illegals.  Fin them the $12,000 for each illegal they hire.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> They will go as a family. Trump doesn't want to break up families
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't deport an American citizen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thee would be taking their child willingly.  Waiting until the child is old enough to come here legally, allows the parents to sign up and come over legally, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The child isn't leaving willingly because the parents are being forced to leave and they have to go with them.
Click to expand...

Children do what their parents demand.  Children have no free will.


----------



## bripat9643

gallantwarrior said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> They will go as a family. Trump doesn't want to break up families
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't deport an American citizen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can deport their illegal, criminal, law-breaking parents.   Let the crooks decide what to do with their "citizen" offspring".  Desert them to the powers that be/other relatives, or take them with until they reach majority age.
Click to expand...


Don't TAZ Me Bro would have us allow criminals to go free because if they went to prison they wouldn't be able to raise their children.


----------



## Vigilante

I would think a simple E.O. from President Trump would suffice.... who is to stop him, the Republicans in control of Congress haven't done SHIT to all the Unconstitutional E.O.'s Obuma wrote, and who cares about a SCOTUS, when one simply tells them, you don't think I'm right, then ENFORCE YOUR DECISION! Does Scotus have it's own POLICE FORCE, or is the DOJ controlled by the Executive?.... There are ways around everything for a NEW president, as the current one has lead the way to USURP all the power!


----------



## David_42

bripat9643 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> They will go as a family. Trump doesn't want to break up families
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't deport an American citizen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can deport their illegal, criminal, law-breaking parents.   Let the crooks decide what to do with their "citizen" offspring".  Desert them to the powers that be/other relatives, or take them with until they reach majority age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't TAZ Me Bro would have us allow criminals to go free because if they went to prison they wouldn't be able to raise their children.
Click to expand...

What are you talking about? Where did he say this?


----------



## gallantwarrior

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> They will go as a family. Trump doesn't want to break up families
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't deport an American citizen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The parents would be the ones deported.  The children would simply be going along for the ride since the parents have legal custody.  If the parents can find someone legally in the states to transfer legal custody of the children, the children could stay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the choice is either the American citizen gets booted out of his own country to stay with his family or he gets left with someone else.
> 
> Why not just give them a fucking green card so they can stay and work.  Wouldn't that be a hell of a lot simpler?
Click to expand...

Because they broke the law to be here.  How do you propose we reward a rapist, a robber, a embezzler, or any other criminal?


----------



## bripat9643

David_42 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> They will go as a family. Trump doesn't want to break up families
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't deport an American citizen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can deport their illegal, criminal, law-breaking parents.   Let the crooks decide what to do with their "citizen" offspring".  Desert them to the powers that be/other relatives, or take them with until they reach majority age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't TAZ Me Bro would have us allow criminals to go free because if they went to prison they wouldn't be able to raise their children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about? Where did he say this?
Click to expand...


That's the logic he posted, we shouldn't prosecute people if they have children.  We do it every day.  Why should illegal aliens be an exception?


----------



## gallantwarrior

Vigilante said:


> I would think a simple E.O. from President Trump would suffice.... who is to stop him, the Republicans in control of Congress haven't done SHIT to all the Unconstitutional E.O.'s Obuma wrote, and who cares about a SCOTUS, when one simply tells them, you don't think I'm right, then ENFORCE YOUR DECISION! Does Scotus have it's own POLICE FORCE, or is the DOJ controlled by the Executive?.... There are ways around everything for a NEW president, as the current one has lead the way to USURP all the power!


We have precedents!!


----------



## Jackson

Vigilante said:


> I would think a simple E.O. from President Trump would suffice.... who is to stop him, the Republicans in control of Congress haven't done SHIT to all the Unconstitutional E.O.'s Obuma wrote, and who cares about a SCOTUS, when one simply tells them, you don't think I'm right, then ENFORCE YOUR DECISION! Does Scotus have it's own POLICE FORCE, or is the DOJ controlled by the Executive?.... There are ways around everything for a NEW president, as the current one has lead the way to USURP all the power!


Boy, do I agree with that!


----------



## bripat9643

Jackson said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would think a simple E.O. from President Trump would suffice.... who is to stop him, the Republicans in control of Congress haven't done SHIT to all the Unconstitutional E.O.'s Obuma wrote, and who cares about a SCOTUS, when one simply tells them, you don't think I'm right, then ENFORCE YOUR DECISION! Does Scotus have it's own POLICE FORCE, or is the DOJ controlled by the Executive?.... There are ways around everything for a NEW president, as the current one has lead the way to USURP all the power!
> 
> 
> 
> Boy, do I agree with that!
Click to expand...


If we deport the parents, they can decide what is to be done with their children. In most cases their kids will return with them to their country of origin.  They can return to the U.S. on their own when they become adults, if they like.


----------



## David_42

bripat9643 said:


> David_42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> They will go as a family. Trump doesn't want to break up families
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't deport an American citizen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can deport their illegal, criminal, law-breaking parents.   Let the crooks decide what to do with their "citizen" offspring".  Desert them to the powers that be/other relatives, or take them with until they reach majority age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't TAZ Me Bro would have us allow criminals to go free because if they went to prison they wouldn't be able to raise their children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about? Where did he say this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the logic he posted, we shouldn't prosecute people if they have children.  We do it every day.  Why should illegal aliens be an exception?
Click to expand...

You're creating a really stupid argument. You assume illegal immigrants are on par with rapists/etc.


----------



## jasonnfree

Ray From Cleveland said:


> David_42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't deport illegals, give them a path to citizenship. Unless you pro lifers want to see children go back to bad countries for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where they go is not our problem nor should be.  Parents make bad decisions all the time that children must suffer for.  We don't reward bank robbers for robbing banks.  We don't reward rapists for raping women.  Why should we reward couples who come here illegally and have children?
Click to expand...


We reward bad people and corporations all  the time.  Why do conservatives always concentrate their hate on the little guy trying to just survive and raise a family?  Corrupt  John McCain of Keating five scandal fame, was allowed by republicans to run for Prez.  British petroleum, after polluting the gulf of mexico,  was given more leases for drilling.  Did anybody go to jail for causing the  death of those  eleven drilling rig workers that died in the explosion. No.   How many  bankers and  stock brokers ever got investigated or fined  in the financial meltdown in 2008 etc. and so on.


----------



## Vigilante

David_42 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David_42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't deport an American citizen.
> 
> 
> 
> You can deport their illegal, criminal, law-breaking parents.   Let the crooks decide what to do with their "citizen" offspring".  Desert them to the powers that be/other relatives, or take them with until they reach majority age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't TAZ Me Bro would have us allow criminals to go free because if they went to prison they wouldn't be able to raise their children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about? Where did he say this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the logic he posted, we shouldn't prosecute people if they have children.  We do it every day.  Why should illegal aliens be an exception?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're creating a really stupid argument. You assume illegal immigrants are on par with rapists/etc.
Click to expand...


*THIRTY PERCENT...30%* is a fairly big number in my book, of course, a leftist subversive, such as yourself, will disagree that 1 out of ever 3 is that big a number...Showing forum members just how fucking crazy you scum truly are!

*Illegal Alien Crime and Violence by the Numbers: We’re All ...*
cpwp.swehes.com/*illegal*-alien-*crime*-and-violence-by-t
... as many as *30%* of them already have a criminal record ... — *crime* wave by *illegal aliens* can be linked to a series of policy actions taken by the *Obama* ...


----------



## Obiwan

Jackson said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck compassion, it cost between $100 and $113 BILLION a year to take care of all the UNDOCUMENTED DEMOCRATS.... get rid of the shit...NOW!
> 
> 
> 
> A vote for Trump is a step in the right direction. We need that wall!
Click to expand...


Actually, if you look at the situation realistically...

Europe's problem is caused by their old colonial days ( automatic citizenship from the colonies), and our problem is based on native birth. 

But we have something no other country has. We allow anybody to birth a kid here, and they stay, with the kid having automatic citizenship. 

No other country on the planet has that.

Why can't we change an outdated law meant to give citizenship to freed slaves (who are all dead now, unless they're voting Democrat), and protect our country from what amounts to a foreign invasion?


----------



## Jackson

David_42 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David_42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't deport an American citizen.
> 
> 
> 
> You can deport their illegal, criminal, law-breaking parents.   Let the crooks decide what to do with their "citizen" offspring".  Desert them to the powers that be/other relatives, or take them with until they reach majority age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't TAZ Me Bro would have us allow criminals to go free because if they went to prison they wouldn't be able to raise their children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about? Where did he say this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the logic he posted, we shouldn't prosecute people if they have children.  We do it every day.  Why should illegal aliens be an exception?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're creating a really stupid argument. You assume illegal immigrants are on par with rapists/etc.
Click to expand...

Here's an argument.  Thanks to JohnWK:



> *The first amendment is to section one, declaring that all "persons born in the United States and Subject to the jurisdiction thereof, are citizens of the United States and of the States wherein they reside. I do not propose to say anything on that subject except that the question of citizenship has been fully discussed in this body as not to need any further elucidation, in my opinion. This amendment which I have offered is simply declaratory of what I regard as the law of the land already, that every person born within the limits of the United States, and subject to their jurisdiction, is by virtue of natural law and national law a citizen of the United States. This will not, of course, include persons born in the United States who are foreigners, aliens, who belong to the families of ambassadors or foreign ministers accredited to the Government of the United States, but will include every other class of persons. It settles the great question of citizenship and removes all doubt as to what persons are or are not citizens of the United States. This has long been a great desideratum in the jurisprudence and legislation of this country.(my emphasis) see*: *Congressional Globe, 39th Congress (1866) pg. 2890*


----------



## Vigilante

jasonnfree said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David_42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't deport illegals, give them a path to citizenship. Unless you pro lifers want to see children go back to bad countries for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where they go is not our problem nor should be.  Parents make bad decisions all the time that children must suffer for.  We don't reward bank robbers for robbing banks.  We don't reward rapists for raping women.  Why should we reward couples who come here illegally and have children?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We reward bad people and corporations all  the time.  Why do conservatives always concentrate their hate on the little guy trying to just survive and raise a family?  Corrupt  John McCain of Keating five scandal fame, was allowed by republicans to run for Prez.  British petroleum, after polluting the gulf of mexico,  was given more leases for drilling.  Did anybody go to jail for causing the  death of those  eleven drilling rig workers that died in the explosion. No.   How many  bankers and  stock brokers ever got investigated or fined  in the financial meltdown in 2008 etc. and so on.
Click to expand...


When are you going to start the KILL McLame protest, I believe MOST conservatives will join you. You mean The OBOMANATION hasn't arrested or PROSECUTED any of his FRIENDS on Wall Street that DONATE MILLIONS each year to the DNC and DemocRAT senators and Representatives... DAMN!!!!


----------



## jasonnfree

Obiwan said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck compassion, it cost between $100 and $113 BILLION a year to take care of all the UNDOCUMENTED DEMOCRATS.... get rid of the shit...NOW!
> 
> 
> 
> A vote for Trump is a step in the right direction. We need that wall!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, if you look at the situation realistically...
> 
> Europe's problem is caused by their old colonial days ( automatic citizenship from the colonies), and our problem is based on native birth.
> 
> But we have something no other country has. We allow anybody to birth a kid here, and they stay, with the kid having automatic citizenship.
> 
> No other country on the planet has that.
> 
> Why can't we change an outdated law meant to give citizenship to freed slaves (who are all dead now, unless they're voting Democrat), and protect our country from what amounts to a foreign invasion?
Click to expand...


So there are dead freed slaves voting democrat you say?    What's the problem  there, that  they're voting while dead or voting while black?  Voting while black is usually what irks conservapubs.


----------



## Vigilante

jasonnfree said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck compassion, it cost between $100 and $113 BILLION a year to take care of all the UNDOCUMENTED DEMOCRATS.... get rid of the shit...NOW!
> 
> 
> 
> A vote for Trump is a step in the right direction. We need that wall!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, if you look at the situation realistically...
> 
> Europe's problem is caused by their old colonial days ( automatic citizenship from the colonies), and our problem is based on native birth.
> 
> But we have something no other country has. We allow anybody to birth a kid here, and they stay, with the kid having automatic citizenship.
> 
> No other country on the planet has that.
> 
> Why can't we change an outdated law meant to give citizenship to freed slaves (who are all dead now, unless they're voting Democrat), and protect our country from what amounts to a foreign invasion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So there are dead freed slaves voting democrat you say?    What's the problem  there, that  they're voting while dead or voting while black?  Voting while black is usually what irks conservapubs.
Click to expand...

 How soon the NeoCommie forgets JIM CROW LAWS were set in place by DemocRATS, you remember, the same one that want PP to kill all those black babies while they IMPORT NEW FRESH LATINO voters, that will cost their Corporate sponsors LESS to hire than the OLD FASHIONED BLACK MAN, that used to be the staple of the lower scale jobs.... Blacks aren't so USEFUL anymore to the DemocRAT plantation owner.... that why Trump is picking up BLACK SUPPORT!

*Trump girls to black community: Stop being ‘spoon-fed,’ pick up your own forks and get behind Trump*
BizPac Review ·


----------



## Little-Acorn

Back to the subject:
It's a pretty common scenario today. Illegal alien parents who produced kids in the U.S., get busted and deported. What happens to their U.S. citizen kids? Especially young kids, barely past toddler stage?

An adult man crosses the border illegally, and lives here. He marries someone, say another illegal alien. They have kids here. The kids are U.S. citizens under the current interpretation of the 14th amendment, since they were born on U.S. soil.

Then the man (and maybe his wife) get busted by ICE, proven to be illegal aliens (which they in fact are), and get listed for deportation.

What happens to the kids?

The kids are U.S. citizens, no doubt about it. ICE has no grounds whatever for deporting them. But the parents are unquestionably illegal aliens, and the law is clear, the parents must be deported. Must the family be broken up? Who says so?

I've hear some people protest that it's inhuman for ICE to separate the kids (who are, say, 3 and 4 years old by now) from their parents. But is it ICE who is actually doing that?

This man knew before he ever came here, that he was breaking U.S. law, and was subject to deportation if caught. And his wife, if she is also an illegal alien, knew the same about herself. And when they were making kids here on U.S. soil and delivering them, they knew the same was still true.

It's not ICE who is planning to split up this family. It is the man and his wife, knowing that he and she might be booted out at any time for breaking U.S. immigration law, and that any kids they produced while living illegally in America, would be citizens NOT subject to deporation. They knew all these things going in. And one must assume they planned for them. (If they didn't plan, whose fault is that?)

So, what did this man and his wife plan would happen to their U.S. kids if and when they (the parents) got busted and deported? What plans did they make about what should happen to their kids? The kids are 3 and 4 years old now. They are considered U.S. citizens and have the legal right to stay in this country. Of course, they can't stay alone in the house their parents were just deported out of, if there are no other responsible adults around - the kids are just 3 and 4 years old. Of course, the kids also have the legal right to go with their parents back to the parents' home country.

The parents knew going in, that their own deportation was possible and legal... and even just. WHAT DID THEY PLAN FOR THEIR KIDS if that were to happen to them?

Did they plan that those kids would come back to the parents' home country with them? Or did they plan that the kids would stay with other (legal) family, however distantly related, in the U.S.? Or...? What DID these parents plan, for the time when the parents got busted?

Where does anyone get the idea that the government is responsible for the kids?

The parents are responsible for their kids. What have they planned?


----------



## jasonnfree

Little-Acorn said:


> Back to the subject:
> It's a pretty common scenario today. Illegal alien parents who produced kids in the U.S., get busted and deported. What happens to their U.S. citizen kids? Especially young kids, barely past toddler stage?
> 
> An adult man crosses the border illegally, and lives here. He marries someone, say another illegal alien. They have kids here. The kids are U.S. citizens under the current interpretation of the 14th amendment, since they were born on U.S. soil.
> 
> Then the man (and maybe his wife) get busted by ICE, proven to be illegal aliens (which they in fact are), and get listed for deportation.
> 
> What happens to the kids?
> 
> The kids are U.S. citizens, no doubt about it. ICE has no grounds whatever for deporting them. But the parents are unquestionably illegal aliens, and the law is clear, the parents must be deported. Must the family be broken up? Who says so?
> 
> I've hear some people protest that it's inhuman for ICE to separate the kids (who are, say, 3 and 4 years old by now) from their parents. But is it ICE who is actually doing that?
> 
> This man knew before he ever came here, that he was breaking U.S. law, and was subject to deportation if caught. And his wife, if she is also an illegal alien, knew the same about herself. And when they were making kids here on U.S. soil and delivering them, they knew the same was still true.
> 
> It's not ICE who is planning to split up this family. It is the man and his wife, knowing that he and she might be booted out at any time for breaking U.S. immigration law, and that any kids they produced while living illegally in America, would be citizens NOT subject to deporation. They knew all these things going in. And one must assume they planned for them. (If they didn't plan, whose fault is that?)
> 
> So, what did this man and his wife plan would happen to their U.S. kids if and when they (the parents) got busted and deported? What plans did they make about what should happen to their kids? The kids are 3 and 4 years old now. They are considered U.S. citizens and have the legal right to stay in this country. Of course, they can't stay alone in the house their parents were just deported out of, if there are no other responsible adults around - the kids are just 3 and 4 years old. Of course, the kids also have the legal right to go with their parents back to the parents' home country.
> 
> The parents knew going in, that their own deportation was possible and legal... and even just. WHAT DID THEY PLAN FOR THEIR KIDS if that were to happen to them?
> 
> Did they plan that those kids would come back to the parents' home country with them? Or did they plan that the kids would stay with other (legal) family, however distantly related, in the U.S.? Or...? What DID these parents plan, for the time when the parents got busted?
> 
> Where does anyone get the idea that the government is responsible for the kids?
> 
> The parents are responsible for their kids. What have they planned?



Why do conservapubs constantly focus their hate on the poor and the helpless?


----------



## bripat9643

jasonnfree said:


> Little-Acorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back to the subject:
> It's a pretty common scenario today. Illegal alien parents who produced kids in the U.S., get busted and deported. What happens to their U.S. citizen kids? Especially young kids, barely past toddler stage?
> 
> An adult man crosses the border illegally, and lives here. He marries someone, say another illegal alien. They have kids here. The kids are U.S. citizens under the current interpretation of the 14th amendment, since they were born on U.S. soil.
> 
> Then the man (and maybe his wife) get busted by ICE, proven to be illegal aliens (which they in fact are), and get listed for deportation.
> 
> What happens to the kids?
> 
> The kids are U.S. citizens, no doubt about it. ICE has no grounds whatever for deporting them. But the parents are unquestionably illegal aliens, and the law is clear, the parents must be deported. Must the family be broken up? Who says so?
> 
> I've hear some people protest that it's inhuman for ICE to separate the kids (who are, say, 3 and 4 years old by now) from their parents. But is it ICE who is actually doing that?
> 
> This man knew before he ever came here, that he was breaking U.S. law, and was subject to deportation if caught. And his wife, if she is also an illegal alien, knew the same about herself. And when they were making kids here on U.S. soil and delivering them, they knew the same was still true.
> 
> It's not ICE who is planning to split up this family. It is the man and his wife, knowing that he and she might be booted out at any time for breaking U.S. immigration law, and that any kids they produced while living illegally in America, would be citizens NOT subject to deporation. They knew all these things going in. And one must assume they planned for them. (If they didn't plan, whose fault is that?)
> 
> So, what did this man and his wife plan would happen to their U.S. kids if and when they (the parents) got busted and deported? What plans did they make about what should happen to their kids? The kids are 3 and 4 years old now. They are considered U.S. citizens and have the legal right to stay in this country. Of course, they can't stay alone in the house their parents were just deported out of, if there are no other responsible adults around - the kids are just 3 and 4 years old. Of course, the kids also have the legal right to go with their parents back to the parents' home country.
> 
> The parents knew going in, that their own deportation was possible and legal... and even just. WHAT DID THEY PLAN FOR THEIR KIDS if that were to happen to them?
> 
> Did they plan that those kids would come back to the parents' home country with them? Or did they plan that the kids would stay with other (legal) family, however distantly related, in the U.S.? Or...? What DID these parents plan, for the time when the parents got busted?
> 
> Where does anyone get the idea that the government is responsible for the kids?
> 
> The parents are responsible for their kids. What have they planned?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do conservapubs constantly focus their hate on the poor and the helpless?
Click to expand...


Since you think they are so great, move to Mexico and wallow among them.


----------



## candycorn

JoeMoma said:


> Also, the constitution needs to be amended so that there are no more anchor babies.



Will that mean that Mia Love will be deported.  I can almost agree with you if that is the case.












almost.


----------



## candycorn

jasonnfree said:


> Why do conservapubs constantly focus their hate on the poor and the helpless?



They have no constituency so it's easy to attack the powerless.  It's what bullies do.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

gallantwarrior said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> They will go as a family. Trump doesn't want to break up families
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't deport an American citizen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The parents would be the ones deported.  The children would simply be going along for the ride since the parents have legal custody.  If the parents can find someone legally in the states to transfer legal custody of the children, the children could stay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the choice is either the American citizen gets booted out of his own country to stay with his family or he gets left with someone else.
> 
> Why not just give them a fucking green card so they can stay and work.  Wouldn't that be a hell of a lot simpler?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because they broke the law to be here.  How do you propose we reward a rapist, a robber, a embezzler, or any other criminal?
Click to expand...


Who, other than you, is proposing such a thing?


----------



## bripat9643

candycorn said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, the constitution needs to be amended so that there are no more anchor babies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will that mean that Mia Love will be deported.  I can almost agree with you if that is the case.
> 
> almost.
Click to expand...


The government can't revoke the citizenship of someone who is already a citizen.  Not unless we amend the Constitution, that is.


----------



## bripat9643

candycorn said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do conservapubs constantly focus their hate on the poor and the helpless?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have no constituency so it's easy to attack the powerless.  It's what bullies do.
Click to expand...


Are you kidding?  Just look at the array of groups arrayed to prevent our immigration laws from being enforced.  The SPLC is just one of thousands.


----------



## 2aguy

Little-Acorn said:


> It's a pretty common scenario today. Illegal alien parents who produced kids in the U.S., get busted and deported. What happens to their U.S. citizen kids? Especially young kids, barely past toddler stage?
> 
> An adult man crosses the border illegally, and lives here. He marries someone, say another illegal alien. They have kids here. The kids are U.S. citizens under the current interpretation of the 14th amendment, since they were born on U.S. soil.
> 
> Then the man (and maybe his wife) get busted by ICE, proven to be illegal aliens (which they in fact are), and get listed for deportation.
> 
> What happens to the kids?
> 
> The kids are U.S. citizens, no doubt about it. ICE has no grounds whatever for deporting them. But the parents are unquestionably illegal aliens, and the law is clear, the parents must be deported. Must the family be broken up? Who says so?
> 
> I've hear some people protest that it's inhuman for ICE to separate the kids (who are, say, 3 and 4 years old by now) from their parents. But is it ICE who is actually doing that?
> 
> This man knew before he ever came here, that he was breaking U.S. law, and was subject to deportation if caught. And his wife, if she is also an illegal alien, knew the same about herself. And when they were making kids here on U.S. soil and delivering them, they knew the same was still true.
> 
> It's not ICE who is planning to split up this family. It is the man and his wife, knowing that he and she might be booted out at any time for breaking U.S. immigration law, and that any kids they produced while living illegally in America, would be citizens NOT subject to deporation. They knew all these things going in. And one must assume they planned for them. (If they didn't plan, whose fault is that?)
> 
> So, what did this man and his wife plan would happen to their U.S. kids if and when they (the parents) got busted and deported? What plans did they make about what should happen to their kids? The kids are 3 and 4 years old now. They are considered U.S. citizens and have the legal right to stay in this country. Of course, they can't stay alone in the house their parents were just deported out of, if there are no other responsible adults around - the kids are just 3 and 4 years old. Of course, the kids also have the legal right to go with their parents back to the parents' home country.
> 
> The parents knew going in, that their own deportation was possible and legal... and even just. WHAT DID THEY PLAN FOR THEIR KIDS if that were to happen to them?
> 
> Did they plan that those kids would come back to the parents' home country with them? Or did they plan that the kids would stay with other (legal) family, however distantly related, in the U.S.? Or...? What DID these parents plan, for the time when the parents got busted?
> 
> Where does anyone get the idea that the government is responsible for the kids?
> 
> The parents are responsible for their kids. What have they planned?




they can submit their kids to some form of care here...possibly letting them stay with friends who are citizens, return home and come back legally.   or...like Bruce Lee's parents, they go home to their native country, with the child and when the child can survive in this country they come back....If we can get a wall built we might be able to expedit that process, but they can't be allowed to use their kids as leverage to break our laws.  this example has been used elsewhere, if a kid is going to college on money the father embezzled, does the kid get to use that money when the father is caught?


----------



## 2aguy

Keep in mind....Bruce Lee was born here but his parents were Chinese nationals...they took him home to China and when he was old enough he came back to the states since he had citizenship.......we can do that........solves the problem doesn't it....?


----------



## 2aguy

David_42 said:


> Little-Acorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David_42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't deport illegals, give them a path to citizenship.
> 
> 
> 
> They already have one, and have had it for decades. It's called "Apply for a green card and visa". Millions of foreigners have done it and are now here (legally) and happy. Once they get their green card, it's just a matter of time before they can apply for (and be granted) citizenship.
> 
> As for those who have deliberately broken U.S. immigration (or other) law and are here illegally, they too have  "path to citizenship", it's the same thing. In their case it must be preceded by "Go back to your home country first". Or else they should never get citizenship.
> 
> Why shuld illegal aliens who broke our laws, be jumped to the front of the line ahead of people who obeyed our laws, filled out all the papers, paid the fees, did everything right, and are now patently waiting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Immigration Reform How Hard Is It To Become A US Citizen Play The Game INTERACTIVE GAME
Click to expand...



funny...people do manage to do it legally....perhaps if you guys spent more time fixing the legal system and less,time protecting people breaking the law the system would be more efficient.........


----------



## 2aguy

And another amazing story....the actress in "Gossip Girl" had 2 kids with a guy from Monaco......they came here for the summer.....2 United States Citizens, and she didn't want to send her two children, 2 United States Citizens back to Monaco...some moron judge ordered her, an American citizen, to surrender her 2 United States citizen children to their foreign father.....and you guys haven't said shit about that........yet you want children born here illegally who are United States citizens solely by being born here, to get to have their illegal parents who broke the law stay here........

The left are batshit crazy.....


----------



## Obiwan

candycorn said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, the constitution needs to be amended so that there are no more anchor babies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will that mean that Mia Love will be deported.  I can almost agree with you if that is the case.
> 
> 
> 
> almost.
Click to expand...

Here comes the Hillary troll...



¿Entiendes?


----------



## 2aguy

How about some outrage about this outrage.....

Kelly Rutherford Refuses Children s Return Not Sending Them To Dad In Monaco - Hollywood Life


“These past three years waiting for my children to come home have been very difficult. My children were forced to leave the United states in 2012 when they were only 2 and 5 years old,” Kelly said in a statement to _People_ magazine. *“In May, a judge in California gave me sole custody and brought them home. *I am immensely grateful and overjoyed to have them back. Since May, however, the court proceedings have been confusing.”

Kelly was supposed to fly the children back to Monaco on August 7, but she did not put her kids*Hermes*, 8, and *Helena*, 6 on the plane. The _Gossip Girl_ star has been on cloud nine since July 3, when they were allowed a summer visit with their mom in the States. But on July 23, a Monaco judge gave German businessman Daniel the right to regain custody of their two children, and the youngsters were ordered to return to the principality.

*I Will Not Send My Kids Back To Monaco*
Courts in both New York and California have ruled they don’t have jurisdiction over the case, which complicated the custody matters. *Kelly went on to say, “No state in this country is currently protecting my children. It also means that no state in this country currently requires me to send the children away. Hence, I have decided that I cannot lawfully send my children away from the United States to live in a foreign country.”*

How about we fight to keep American kids in America.......


----------



## SuperDemocrat

David_42 said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David_42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't deport illegals, give them a path to citizenship. Unless you pro lifers want to see children go back to bad countries for them.
> 
> 
> 
> It's their country.  It's where they belong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many come to the "land of the free" and seek the "american dream." Can you blame them for leaving and seeking to come to america? I won't.
> How Immigrants Boost U.S. Economic Growth The Fiscal Times
Click to expand...


I've heard Mexico has all the things socialist want.  Why would they want to come here?


----------



## edthecynic

Little-Acorn said:


> The kids are U.S. citizens under the current interpretation of the 14th amendment, since they were born on U.S. soil.
> 
> Then the man (and maybe his wife) get busted by ICE, proven to be illegal aliens (which they in fact are), and get listed for deportation.
> 
> What happens to the kids?


They become wards of the state and are then supported by the taxpayers. 
 The tax payers thank you Drumpf Truck!


----------



## DarkFury

Little-Acorn said:


> It's a pretty common scenario today. Illegal alien parents who produced kids in the U.S., get busted and deported. What happens to their U.S. citizen kids? Especially young kids, barely past toddler stage?
> 
> An adult man crosses the border illegally, and lives here. He marries someone, say another illegal alien. They have kids here. The kids are U.S. citizens under the current interpretation of the 14th amendment, since they were born on U.S. soil.
> 
> Then the man (and maybe his wife) get busted by ICE, proven to be illegal aliens (which they in fact are), and get listed for deportation.
> 
> What happens to the kids?
> 
> The kids are U.S. citizens, no doubt about it. ICE has no grounds whatever for deporting them. But the parents are unquestionably illegal aliens, and the law is clear, the parents must be deported. Must the family be broken up? Who says so?
> 
> I've hear some people protest that it's inhuman for ICE to separate the kids (who are, say, 3 and 4 years old by now) from their parents. But is it ICE who is actually doing that?
> 
> This man knew before he ever came here, that he was breaking U.S. law, and was subject to deportation if caught. And his wife, if she is also an illegal alien, knew the same about herself. And when they were making kids here on U.S. soil and delivering them, they knew the same was still true.
> 
> It's not ICE who is planning to split up this family. It is the man and his wife, knowing that he and she might be booted out at any time for breaking U.S. immigration law, and that any kids they produced while living illegally in America, would be citizens NOT subject to deporation. They knew all these things going in. And one must assume they planned for them. (If they didn't plan, whose fault is that?)
> 
> So, what did this man and his wife plan would happen to their U.S. kids if and when they (the parents) got busted and deported? What plans did they make about what should happen to their kids? The kids are 3 and 4 years old now. They are considered U.S. citizens and have the legal right to stay in this country. Of course, they can't stay alone in the house their parents were just deported out of, if there are no other responsible adults around - the kids are just 3 and 4 years old. Of course, the kids also have the legal right to go with their parents back to the parents' home country.
> 
> The parents knew going in, that their own deportation was possible and legal... and even just. WHAT DID THEY PLAN FOR THEIR KIDS if that were to happen to them?
> 
> Did they plan that those kids would come back to the parents' home country with them? Or did they plan that the kids would stay with other (legal) family, however distantly related, in the U.S.? Or...? What DID these parents plan, for the time when the parents got busted?
> 
> Where does anyone get the idea that the government is responsible for the kids?
> 
> The parents are responsible for their kids. What have they planned?


*U.S. citizens born here go to prison and are separated from their families every day. Why is this different?*


----------



## edthecynic

Vigilante said:


> Fuck compassion, it cost between $100 and $113 BILLION a year to take care of all the *UNDOCUMENTED DEMOCRATS*.... get rid of the shit...NOW!


And there is the ONLY reason the Right wants the illegals gone, GOP hate radio has told then that every one of them will vote for the Democratic Party.


----------



## Ravi

The kids are constitutionally allowed to have guns but not parents.


----------



## Geaux4it

candycorn said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do conservapubs constantly focus their hate on the poor and the helpless?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have no constituency so it's easy to attack the powerless.  It's what bullies do.
Click to expand...


BAARF... Oh the bleeding heart... You libbies are so deep and thoughtful

STFU. Hillary is going to jail

-Geaux

-------------

*The investigation into Hillary Clinton's private email is being run out of FBI headquarters — and that's unusual*

he FBI is investigating Hillary Clinton's private email server out of its headquarters in Washington, D.C., in an "unusual move," The New York Times reported.

"Nearly all [FBI] investigations are assigned to one of the bureau’s 56 field offices," according to The Times.

"But given this inquiry’s importance, senior F.B.I. officials have opted to keep it closely held in Washington in the agency’s counterintelligence section, which investigates how national security secrets are handled."

Though Clinton's use of a private email address was not illegal and was permitted by State Department rules, the federal government has standards for how servers are built, how they are secured, and how their data is stored.

The FBI is looking into the configuration of the server that Clinton handed over to authorities.

Clinton has insisted that she never sent or received classified information at the time that it was classified, and there has been no evidence that she broke the law.

However, the intelligence community's inspector general, Charles McCullough III, told Congress last week that he discovered two emails sent to Clinton that contained information classified as "Top Secret/Sensitive Compartmented Information," which is the government's highest levels of classification.

*'They're worried about it'*

The investigation into Hillary Clinton s private email is being run out of FBI headquarters and that s unusual - Yahoo Finance


----------



## Geaux4it

edthecynic said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck compassion, it cost between $100 and $113 BILLION a year to take care of all the *UNDOCUMENTED DEMOCRATS*.... get rid of the shit...NOW!
> 
> 
> 
> And there is the ONLY reason the Right wants the illegals gone, GOP hate radio has told then that every one of them will vote for the Democratic Party.
Click to expand...


No, we don't tolerate criminals. That's why Trump is right in wanting to deport them

Time for a national reset

-Geaux


----------



## Geaux4it

edthecynic said:


> Little-Acorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The kids are U.S. citizens under the current interpretation of the 14th amendment, since they were born on U.S. soil.
> 
> Then the man (and maybe his wife) get busted by ICE, proven to be illegal aliens (which they in fact are), and get listed for deportation.
> 
> What happens to the kids?
> 
> 
> 
> They become wards of the state and are then supported by the taxpayers.
> The tax payers thank you Drumpf Truck!
Click to expand...


Crap, Its a savings for the tax payer. I'd rather support the kids. The parents can gfts

Reducing illegal criminals in the country will reduce traffic on the 405 in LA by 50%

-Geaux


----------



## Ravi

bripat9643 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> True, they favored Europeans.  IN other words, they favored people who share our culture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Translation: White people.
> 
> Can't have too many of those brown people from south of the border here, can we.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, actually.  Why do you want to flood this country with a culture that is totally alien to ours?
Click to expand...

What culture is that?


----------



## Geaux4it

candycorn said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do conservapubs constantly focus their hate on the poor and the helpless?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have no constituency so it's easy to attack the powerless.  It's what bullies do.
Click to expand...


Bullies? Like Obama?

-Geaux


----------



## bedowin62

YAWN. cant anybody on the Left make their case for Democrat Party pandering to mostly Hispanic illegals for votes without hypocritically accusing others of racism?


----------



## gallantwarrior

jasonnfree said:


> Little-Acorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back to the subject:
> It's a pretty common scenario today. Illegal alien parents who produced kids in the U.S., get busted and deported. What happens to their U.S. citizen kids? Especially young kids, barely past toddler stage?
> 
> An adult man crosses the border illegally, and lives here. He marries someone, say another illegal alien. They have kids here. The kids are U.S. citizens under the current interpretation of the 14th amendment, since they were born on U.S. soil.
> 
> Then the man (and maybe his wife) get busted by ICE, proven to be illegal aliens (which they in fact are), and get listed for deportation.
> 
> What happens to the kids?
> 
> The kids are U.S. citizens, no doubt about it. ICE has no grounds whatever for deporting them. But the parents are unquestionably illegal aliens, and the law is clear, the parents must be deported. Must the family be broken up? Who says so?
> 
> I've hear some people protest that it's inhuman for ICE to separate the kids (who are, say, 3 and 4 years old by now) from their parents. But is it ICE who is actually doing that?
> 
> This man knew before he ever came here, that he was breaking U.S. law, and was subject to deportation if caught. And his wife, if she is also an illegal alien, knew the same about herself. And when they were making kids here on U.S. soil and delivering them, they knew the same was still true.
> 
> It's not ICE who is planning to split up this family. It is the man and his wife, knowing that he and she might be booted out at any time for breaking U.S. immigration law, and that any kids they produced while living illegally in America, would be citizens NOT subject to deporation. They knew all these things going in. And one must assume they planned for them. (If they didn't plan, whose fault is that?)
> 
> So, what did this man and his wife plan would happen to their U.S. kids if and when they (the parents) got busted and deported? What plans did they make about what should happen to their kids? The kids are 3 and 4 years old now. They are considered U.S. citizens and have the legal right to stay in this country. Of course, they can't stay alone in the house their parents were just deported out of, if there are no other responsible adults around - the kids are just 3 and 4 years old. Of course, the kids also have the legal right to go with their parents back to the parents' home country.
> 
> The parents knew going in, that their own deportation was possible and legal... and even just. WHAT DID THEY PLAN FOR THEIR KIDS if that were to happen to them?
> 
> Did they plan that those kids would come back to the parents' home country with them? Or did they plan that the kids would stay with other (legal) family, however distantly related, in the U.S.? Or...? What DID these parents plan, for the time when the parents got busted?
> 
> Where does anyone get the idea that the government is responsible for the kids?
> 
> The parents are responsible for their kids. What have they planned?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do conservapubs constantly focus their hate on the poor and the helpless?
Click to expand...

Poor and helpless by whose standards?  Ship the family back to their country of origin.  The spawn have their "path to citizenship" when they present their birth certificate on their 18th BD.


----------



## bedowin62

why is this question even being asked; who would leave their own children if forced to go back home?

As their parents and obviously gaurdians they have the right to take them out of the country, and back where they came from. who are you to say what an illegal we decided cant stay here can do with his or her own children, regardless if they are American citizens?


----------



## gallantwarrior

candycorn said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do conservapubs constantly focus their hate on the poor and the helpless?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have no constituency so it's easy to attack the powerless.  It's what bullies do.
Click to expand...

At least they don't have to import an illegal "constituency" and then work overtime to legitimize said "constituency" in order to continue bullying legitimate citizens.


----------



## gallantwarrior

2aguy said:


> Keep in mind....Bruce Lee was born here but his parents were Chinese nationals...they took him home to China and when he was old enough he came back to the states since he had citizenship.......we can do that........solves the problem doesn't it....?


Way to logical for the libtardian mind...


----------



## 2aguy

DarkFury said:


> Little-Acorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a pretty common scenario today. Illegal alien parents who produced kids in the U.S., get busted and deported. What happens to their U.S. citizen kids? Especially young kids, barely past toddler stage?
> 
> An adult man crosses the border illegally, and lives here. He marries someone, say another illegal alien. They have kids here. The kids are U.S. citizens under the current interpretation of the 14th amendment, since they were born on U.S. soil.
> 
> Then the man (and maybe his wife) get busted by ICE, proven to be illegal aliens (which they in fact are), and get listed for deportation.
> 
> What happens to the kids?
> 
> The kids are U.S. citizens, no doubt about it. ICE has no grounds whatever for deporting them. But the parents are unquestionably illegal aliens, and the law is clear, the parents must be deported. Must the family be broken up? Who says so?
> 
> I've hear some people protest that it's inhuman for ICE to separate the kids (who are, say, 3 and 4 years old by now) from their parents. But is it ICE who is actually doing that?
> 
> This man knew before he ever came here, that he was breaking U.S. law, and was subject to deportation if caught. And his wife, if she is also an illegal alien, knew the same about herself. And when they were making kids here on U.S. soil and delivering them, they knew the same was still true.
> 
> It's not ICE who is planning to split up this family. It is the man and his wife, knowing that he and she might be booted out at any time for breaking U.S. immigration law, and that any kids they produced while living illegally in America, would be citizens NOT subject to deporation. They knew all these things going in. And one must assume they planned for them. (If they didn't plan, whose fault is that?)
> 
> So, what did this man and his wife plan would happen to their U.S. kids if and when they (the parents) got busted and deported? What plans did they make about what should happen to their kids? The kids are 3 and 4 years old now. They are considered U.S. citizens and have the legal right to stay in this country. Of course, they can't stay alone in the house their parents were just deported out of, if there are no other responsible adults around - the kids are just 3 and 4 years old. Of course, the kids also have the legal right to go with their parents back to the parents' home country.
> 
> The parents knew going in, that their own deportation was possible and legal... and even just. WHAT DID THEY PLAN FOR THEIR KIDS if that were to happen to them?
> 
> Did they plan that those kids would come back to the parents' home country with them? Or did they plan that the kids would stay with other (legal) family, however distantly related, in the U.S.? Or...? What DID these parents plan, for the time when the parents got busted?
> 
> Where does anyone get the idea that the government is responsible for the kids?
> 
> The parents are responsible for their kids. What have they planned?
> 
> 
> 
> *U.S. citizens born here go to prison and are separated from their families every day. Why is this different?*
Click to expand...



They don't have to be separated from their parents…..they simply go back to Mexico with their families, and when they are old enough they can come here…on their own, like Bruce Lee did.


----------



## Noomi

Tipsycatlover said:


> Keep the families together send the children back with their parents.



But if the kids are older, its wrong to send children to a country they don't know. They might be attending school in the US, why deny them an education? They didn't commit a crime, their parents did.


----------



## 2aguy

Noomi said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep the families together send the children back with their parents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But if the kids are older, its wrong to send children to a country they don't know. They might be attending school in the US, why deny them an education? They didn't commit a crime, their parents did.
Click to expand...



Then their parent's can make arrangements for them to stay in the States…….just like a bank robber who is going to jail has to make arrangements for their kids…we don't say…oh, the bank robber has kids so we can't send them to jail, do we?


----------



## bedowin62

Noomi said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep the families together send the children back with their parents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But if the kids are older, its wrong to send children to a country they don't know. They might be attending school in the US, why deny them an education? They didn't commit a crime, their parents did.
Click to expand...

 

So? not our problem. The parents know the country, and the language.


----------



## charwin95

JoeMoma said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> They will go as a family. Trump doesn't want to break up families
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't deport an American citizen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The parents would be the ones deported.  The children would simply be going along for the ride since the parents have legal custody.  If the parents can find someone legally in the states to transfer legal custody of the children, the children could stay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the choice is either the American citizen gets booted out of his own country to stay with his family or he gets left with someone else.
> 
> Why not just give them a fucking green card so they can stay and work.  Wouldn't that be a hell of a lot simpler?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a hell of a lot simpler if you want to give an incentive to millions to come here illegally and have anchor babies so they can stay.  Sometimes you have to look at the big picture.
Click to expand...


Give them GC bring them out from hiding so they can start paying taxes. Is that bad?
 I am looking at the big picture but you are looking your DL.


----------



## Geaux4it

Noomi said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep the families together send the children back with their parents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But if the kids are older, its wrong to send children to a country they don't know. They might be attending school in the US, why deny them an education? They didn't commit a crime, their parents did.
Click to expand...


We are not sending them anywhere. Their parents are

They can always work with a legal family to house them until they return. Plenty of options

-Geaux


----------



## charwin95

bripat9643 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what are you suggesting here? That we, the United States Citizens, change our entire immigration system because of the "children" so we don't have to feel bad?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, we change it because it's the sensible thing to do.  This country was built on immigration.  A hundred years ago people were coming here on boats by the tens of thousands and we had them sign their name in a book and be on there way and I'd say everything turned out pretty damn good in the long term.  Now we've made it so absurdly complicated and time consuming that people are skirting the law.  Unless you're intent on applying brute force that's what happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me tell you something, I'm sick of changing for them.  I'm sick of having to press 1 to speak our language.  I'm sick of having to choose between an English ballot or Spanish ballot at the voting places.  I'm sick of having to change for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, you poor baby!  You have to choose between two??  That must be so incredibly trying for you.  Most countries in the world have more than one official language spoken.  Go to Canada and you'll find everything in English and French.  Go to Europe and you'll find things reprinted in many different languages.  Last time I was in Barcelona I ate at a restaurant where I could choose the language of my menu.  Why is it that if somehow we have two widely spoken languages in the U.S. instead of just English that suddenly mean shit's going to come crashing down?  That's just your xenophobia speaking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey!  I was here first.  It's about time you change for me--not the other way around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm guessing a lot of Native American Indian tribes are going to disagree with you on that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're wrong about what happened 100 years ago.  We had strict quotas then.  People had to get an immigration visa before they could come.
> 
> No other country has wide open borders like ours.  They all strictly limit immigration.  Why should we accept all the human refuse of the entire world?
Click to expand...



Are you talking about the miles of our borders or our policy? When you travel or have you even travel to different countries? Who will stop you for staying there illegally? Yes they have some kind of strict policy but rarely enforce.


----------



## Geaux4it

charwin95 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what are you suggesting here? That we, the United States Citizens, change our entire immigration system because of the "children" so we don't have to feel bad?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, we change it because it's the sensible thing to do.  This country was built on immigration.  A hundred years ago people were coming here on boats by the tens of thousands and we had them sign their name in a book and be on there way and I'd say everything turned out pretty damn good in the long term.  Now we've made it so absurdly complicated and time consuming that people are skirting the law.  Unless you're intent on applying brute force that's what happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me tell you something, I'm sick of changing for them.  I'm sick of having to press 1 to speak our language.  I'm sick of having to choose between an English ballot or Spanish ballot at the voting places.  I'm sick of having to change for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, you poor baby!  You have to choose between two??  That must be so incredibly trying for you.  Most countries in the world have more than one official language spoken.  Go to Canada and you'll find everything in English and French.  Go to Europe and you'll find things reprinted in many different languages.  Last time I was in Barcelona I ate at a restaurant where I could choose the language of my menu.  Why is it that if somehow we have two widely spoken languages in the U.S. instead of just English that suddenly mean shit's going to come crashing down?  That's just your xenophobia speaking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey!  I was here first.  It's about time you change for me--not the other way around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm guessing a lot of Native American Indian tribes are going to disagree with you on that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're wrong about what happened 100 years ago.  We had strict quotas then.  People had to get an immigration visa before they could come.
> 
> No other country has wide open borders like ours.  They all strictly limit immigration.  Why should we accept all the human refuse of the entire world?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you talking about the miles of our borders or our policy? When you travel or have you even travel to different countries? Who will stop you for staying there illegally? Yes they have some kind of strict policy but rarely enforce.
Click to expand...


Well that's not true.

-Geaux

-----------------
*Australia to deport 20 illegal Chinese migrants*

In a major operation against illegal migrants in Australia, the Australian Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) has detained 20 Chinese migrants who were staying and working illegally in the country. DIAC will remove the illegal workers identified in a joint operation with New South Wales Police in the Riverina.

Australia to deport 20 illegal Chinese migrants


----------



## Stephanie

Obiwan said:


> Little-Acorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a pretty common scenario today. Illegal alien parents who produced kids in the U.S., get busted and deported. What happens to their U.S. citizen kids? Especially young kids, barely past toddler stage?
> 
> An adult man crosses the border illegally, and lives here. He marries someone, say another illegal alien. They have kids here. The kids are U.S. citizens under the current interpretation of the 14th amendment, since they were born on U.S. soil.
> 
> Then the man (and maybe his wife) get busted by ICE, proven to be illegal aliens (which they in fact are), and get listed for deportation.
> 
> What happens to the kids?
> 
> The kids are U.S. citizens, no doubt about it. ICE has no grounds whatever for deporting them. But the parents are unquestionably illegal aliens, and the law is clear, the parents must be deported. Must the family be broken up? Who says so?
> 
> I've hear some people protest that it's inhuman for ICE to separate the kids (who are, say, 3 and 4 years old by now) from their parents. But is it ICE who is actually doing that?
> 
> This man knew before he ever came here, that he was breaking U.S. law, and was subject to deportation if caught. And his wife, if she is also an illegal alien, knew the same about herself. And when they were making kids here on U.S. soil and delivering them, they knew the same was still true.
> 
> It's not ICE who is planning to split up this family. It is the man and his wife, knowing that he and she might be booted out at any time for breaking U.S. immigration law, and that any kids they produced while living illegally in America, would be citizens NOT subject to deporation. They knew all these things going in. And one must assume they planned for them. (If they didn't plan, whose fault is that?)
> 
> So, what did this man and his wife plan would happen to their U.S. kids if and when they (the parents) got busted and deported? What plans did they make about what should happen to their kids? The kids are 3 and 4 years old now. They are considered U.S. citizens and have the legal right to stay in this country. Of course, they can't stay alone in the house their parents were just deported out of, if there are no other responsible adults around - the kids are just 3 and 4 years old. Of course, the kids also have the legal right to go with their parents back to the parents' home country.
> 
> The parents knew going in, that their own deportation was possible and legal... and even just. WHAT DID THEY PLAN FOR THEIR KIDS if that were to happen to them?
> 
> Did they plan that those kids would come back to the parents' home country with them? Or did they plan that the kids would stay with other (legal) family, however distantly related, in the U.S.? Or...? What DID these parents plan, for the time when the parents got busted?
> 
> Where does anyone get the idea that the government is responsible for the kids?
> 
> The parents are responsible for their kids. What have they planned?
> 
> 
> 
> Put them up for adoption.
Click to expand...


Make these bleeding hearts in this country adopt a couple. that should take care of it


----------



## charwin95

Jackson said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't deport an American citizen.
> 
> 
> 
> They should NOT be considered as citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they're born here, they're a citizen, Sparky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Time to change that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you want to change it then petition the government to change it, but as it stands today you're a citizen if you're born here, so it's an invalid argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We wouldn't deport the child.  If they can find a family to raise him here,, he can stay.
Click to expand...

Jackson as I said several times be REALISTIC. Let me give you an example I hope I make sense to you. Let say. You and your wife with 2 kids. Overnight you have 2 or more kids to feed, clothing, day care, education. Is that acceptable to you?


----------



## charwin95

bripat9643 said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> They will go as a family. Trump doesn't want to break up families
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't deport an American citizen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can deport their illegal, criminal, law-breaking parents.   Let the crooks decide what to do with their "citizen" offspring".  Desert them to the powers that be/other relatives, or take them with until they reach majority age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't TAZ Me Bro would have us allow criminals to go free because if they went to prison they wouldn't be able to raise their children.
Click to expand...

That is so funny. Where in the world he said that? This is the problem here. You post these very unrealistic opinion how to solve this immigration without thinking of the consequences. Wake up and stop dreaming.


----------



## charwin95

2aguy said:


> Keep in mind....Bruce Lee was born here but his parents were Chinese nationals...they took him home to China and when he was old enough he came back to the states since he had citizenship.......we can do that........solves the problem doesn't it....?


That was in early 60s. Same technique but different policy today. 
Send the kids back to the criminal hell hole they came from then come back here as criminals. Imagine kids in millions of numbers. Get real.


----------



## charwin95

2aguy said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep the families together send the children back with their parents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But if the kids are older, its wrong to send children to a country they don't know. They might be attending school in the US, why deny them an education? They didn't commit a crime, their parents did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Then their parent's can make arrangements for them to stay in the States…….just like a bank robber who is going to jail has to make arrangements for their kids…we don't say…oh, the bank robber has kids so we can't send them to jail, do we?
Click to expand...

Either you are dreamin or im dreamin reading your post. We are talking millions of kids not couple of kids.


----------



## Claudette

The kids should go with the parents right back to whatever shithole they crawled out of.

Easy Peasy.


----------



## Stephanie

Claudette said:


> The kids should go with the parents right back to whatever shithole they crawled out of.
> 
> Easy Peasy.



and send the liberal/democrats with them they are so WORRIED about them


----------



## Vigilante

edthecynic said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck compassion, it cost between $100 and $113 BILLION a year to take care of all the *UNDOCUMENTED DEMOCRATS*.... get rid of the shit...NOW!
> 
> 
> 
> And there is the ONLY reason the Right wants the illegals gone, GOP hate radio has told then that every one of them will vote for the Democratic Party.
Click to expand...


Yes, as one of those sweet little Latino thugs stabs you to death for you watch, and wallet, I hope you keep saying that as your last words...


----------



## Vigilante

Noomi said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep the families together send the children back with their parents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But if the kids are older, its wrong to send children to a country they don't know. They might be attending school in the US, why deny them an education? They didn't commit a crime, their parents did.
Click to expand...


We can ship them all to YOUR Australia, we'll take in exchange your 2 million feral cats you fucking idiots are going to kill....,.WIN /WIN for both of us!


----------



## 2aguy

charwin95 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep the families together send the children back with their parents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But if the kids are older, its wrong to send children to a country they don't know. They might be attending school in the US, why deny them an education? They didn't commit a crime, their parents did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Then their parent's can make arrangements for them to stay in the States…….just like a bank robber who is going to jail has to make arrangements for their kids…we don't say…oh, the bank robber has kids so we can't send them to jail, do we?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Either you are dreamin or im dreamin reading your post. We are talking millions of kids not couple of kids.
Click to expand...



Wow…then they better start making plans……..


----------



## 2aguy

charwin95 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind....Bruce Lee was born here but his parents were Chinese nationals...they took him home to China and when he was old enough he came back to the states since he had citizenship.......we can do that........solves the problem doesn't it....?
> 
> 
> 
> That was in early 60s. Same technique but different policy today.
> Send the kids back to the criminal hell hole they came from then come back here as criminals. Imagine kids in millions of numbers. Get real.
Click to expand...



So…..they get to exploit our system because their parents are criminals?   So our kids suffer in the future…….their parent's need to go back to Mexcio, have a revolution and clean out the corrupt cess pool that is their country…….how about that?


----------



## Jackson

charwin95 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> They should NOT be considered as citizens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they're born here, they're a citizen, Sparky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Time to change that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you want to change it then petition the government to change it, but as it stands today you're a citizen if you're born here, so it's an invalid argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We wouldn't deport the child.  If they can find a family to raise him here,, he can stay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jackson as I said several times be REALISTIC. Let me give you an example I hope I make sense to you. Let say. You and your wife with 2 kids. Overnight you have 2 or more kids to feed, clothing, day care, education. Is that acceptable to you?
Click to expand...

Acceptable to me does not make any difference.  If they can find a couple to raise the kids, fine.  If no family can accept that burden, the child goes with the parents.  Very simple...and realistic! lol.


----------



## Jackson

charwin95 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind....Bruce Lee was born here but his parents were Chinese nationals...they took him home to China and when he was old enough he came back to the states since he had citizenship.......we can do that........solves the problem doesn't it....?
> 
> 
> 
> That was in early 60s. Same technique but different policy today.
> Send the kids back to the criminal hell hole they came from then come back here as criminals. Imagine kids in millions of numbers. Get real.
Click to expand...

They won't be coming back.  There will be a wall in place and Patrol Guards everywhere.According to you, no child should be living in a "hell hole."  So they must come and stay in the US illegally.  According to you, we could be accepting all families from every third word country!  Be realistic!


----------



## charwin95

Jackson said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind....Bruce Lee was born here but his parents were Chinese nationals...they took him home to China and when he was old enough he came back to the states since he had citizenship.......we can do that........solves the problem doesn't it....?
> 
> 
> 
> That was in early 60s. Same technique but different policy today.
> Send the kids back to the criminal hell hole they came from then come back here as criminals. Imagine kids in millions of numbers. Get real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They won't be coming back.  There will be a wall in place and Patrol Guards everywhere.According to you, no child should be living in a "hell hole."  So they must come and stay in the US illegally.  According to you, we could be accepting all families from every third word country!  Be realistic!
Click to expand...

I never said that. Do not distort your post. These are the American citizens kids that you deported. Then come back when they are adult like Bruce Lee as your example.


----------



## 2aguy

charwin95 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind....Bruce Lee was born here but his parents were Chinese nationals...they took him home to China and when he was old enough he came back to the states since he had citizenship.......we can do that........solves the problem doesn't it....?
> 
> 
> 
> That was in early 60s. Same technique but different policy today.
> Send the kids back to the criminal hell hole they came from then come back here as criminals. Imagine kids in millions of numbers. Get real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They won't be coming back.  There will be a wall in place and Patrol Guards everywhere.According to you, no child should be living in a "hell hole."  So they must come and stay in the US illegally.  According to you, we could be accepting all families from every third word country!  Be realistic!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said that. Do not distort your post. These are the American citizens kids that you deported. Then come back when they are adult like Bruce Lee as your example.
Click to expand...



No, we aren't deporting American kids.  The kids can stay, their parents who are criminals can't.  They can make arrangements for the kid to stay with friends who are citizens, or they can find some other way to provide for their kid here…..or they take the kid with them when they go back home.


----------



## 007

Trump won't have to change the constitution... we all know that's just old fashioned, backwards thinking.

He can just do like the kenyan has been doing and ignore congress, ignore laws you don't like, and issue EO's to use as new laws.

Simple, the wall gets built and the illegals all get deported, including the children of illegal aliens... sounds fantastic.


----------



## charwin95

Claudette said:


> The kids should go with the parents right back to whatever shithole they crawled out of.
> 
> Easy Peasy.


Right on Claudette. These are American citizens that you deported coming back to US as criminals. Then petition their parents to come to US so they can earn the welfare benefits like SSI and other. 
Right on sister. 
Easy Peasy eh!


----------



## 2aguy

charwin95 said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> The kids should go with the parents right back to whatever shithole they crawled out of.
> 
> Easy Peasy.
> 
> 
> 
> Right on Claudette. These are American citizens that you deported coming back to US as criminals. Then petition their parents to come to US so they can earn the welfare benefits like SSI and other.
> Right on sister.
> Easy Peasy eh!
Click to expand...



The truth is the truth…the kids can stay, the parents must leave.  The parents can take the kids with them and they can return when they can manage it.  You seem to think it is rocket science….


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

The answer is simple.

The parents being deported either choose to take them or leave them behind with legal family.

I fail to see how this is complicated


----------



## Claudette

charwin95 said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> The kids should go with the parents right back to whatever shithole they crawled out of.
> 
> Easy Peasy.
> 
> 
> 
> Right on Claudette. These are American citizens that you deported coming back to US as criminals. Then petition their parents to come to US so they can earn the welfare benefits like SSI and other.
> Right on sister.
> Easy Peasy eh!
Click to expand...


American citizens by default. Anchor babies to allow the parents to suck off our social services and a total misuse of that amendment. An amendment that should be done away with as its no longer needed.

Wherever the parents go the kids should go with them.

Easy Peasy.


----------



## M14 Shooter

David_42 said:


> Don't deport illegals, give them a path to citizenship


Why should people who break the law be rewarded with citizenship?


----------



## charwin95

2aguy said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep the families together send the children back with their parents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But if the kids are older, its wrong to send children to a country they don't know. They might be attending school in the US, why deny them an education? They didn't commit a crime, their parents did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Then their parent's can make arrangements for them to stay in the States…….just like a bank robber who is going to jail has to make arrangements for their kids…we don't say…oh, the bank robber has kids so we can't send them to jail, do we?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Either you are dreamin or im dreamin reading your post. We are talking millions of kids not couple of kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow…then they better start making plans……..
Click to expand...

No. You start making the plan. You already deported the parents. Remember? There are millions of these kids that are 18 or older going to school living with their parents that you cannot deport. Who will feed them? Taxpayers.


----------



## Syriusly

Little-Acorn said:


> It's a pretty common scenario today. Illegal alien parents who produced kids in the U.S., get busted and deported. What happens to their U.S. citizen kids? Especially young kids, barely past toddler stage?
> 
> An adult man crosses the border illegally, and lives here. He marries someone, say another illegal alien. They have kids here. The kids are U.S. citizens under the current interpretation of the 14th amendment, since they were born on U.S. soil.
> 
> Then the man (and maybe his wife) get busted by ICE, proven to be illegal aliens (which they in fact are), and get listed for deportation.
> 
> What happens to the kids?
> 
> The kids are U.S. citizens, no doubt about it. ICE has no grounds whatever for deporting them. But the parents are unquestionably illegal aliens, and the law is clear, the parents must be deported. Must the family be broken up? Who says so?
> 
> I've hear some people protest that it's inhuman for ICE to separate the kids (who are, say, 3 and 4 years old by now) from their parents. But is it ICE who is actually doing that?
> 
> This man knew before he ever came here, that he was breaking U.S. law, and was subject to deportation if caught. And his wife, if she is also an illegal alien, knew the same about herself. And when they were making kids here on U.S. soil and delivering them, they knew the same was still true.
> 
> It's not ICE who is planning to split up this family. It is the man and his wife, knowing that he and she might be booted out at any time for breaking U.S. immigration law, and that any kids they produced while living illegally in America, would be citizens NOT subject to deporation. They knew all these things going in. And one must assume they planned for them. (If they didn't plan, whose fault is that?)
> 
> So, what did this man and his wife plan would happen to their U.S. kids if and when they (the parents) got busted and deported? What plans did they make about what should happen to their kids? The kids are 3 and 4 years old now. They are considered U.S. citizens and have the legal right to stay in this country. Of course, they can't stay alone in the house their parents were just deported out of, if there are no other responsible adults around - the kids are just 3 and 4 years old. Of course, the kids also have the legal right to go with their parents back to the parents' home country.
> 
> The parents knew going in, that their own deportation was possible and legal... and even just. WHAT DID THEY PLAN FOR THEIR KIDS if that were to happen to them?
> 
> Did they plan that those kids would come back to the parents' home country with them? Or did they plan that the kids would stay with other (legal) family, however distantly related, in the U.S.? Or...? What DID these parents plan, for the time when the parents got busted?
> 
> Where does anyone get the idea that the government is responsible for the kids?
> 
> The parents are responsible for their kids. What have they planned?



The parents have a choice- take their kids with them when they are deported- or lose custody of the children- either to legal family members in the United States, or to some other legal agency to take them into custody.


----------



## M14 Shooter

Grampa Murked U said:


> The parents being deported either choose to take them or leave them behind with legal family.


Perfectly sound response.


----------



## bendog

Tipsycatlover said:


> Keep the families together send the children back with their parents.


Can't deport a citizen, so try for another "answer."


----------



## M14 Shooter

charwin95 said:


> There are millions of these kids that are 18 or older going to school living with their parents that you cannot deport. Who will feed them? Taxpayers.


There are no children aged 18 or older; these people are, like all others, responsible for feeding themselves.


----------



## bendog

Syriusly said:


> Little-Acorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a pretty common scenario today. Illegal alien parents who produced kids in the U.S., get busted and deported. What happens to their U.S. citizen kids? Especially young kids, barely past toddler stage?
> 
> An adult man crosses the border illegally, and lives here. He marries someone, say another illegal alien. They have kids here. The kids are U.S. citizens under the current interpretation of the 14th amendment, since they were born on U.S. soil.
> 
> Then the man (and maybe his wife) get busted by ICE, proven to be illegal aliens (which they in fact are), and get listed for deportation.
> 
> What happens to the kids?
> 
> The kids are U.S. citizens, no doubt about it. ICE has no grounds whatever for deporting them. But the parents are unquestionably illegal aliens, and the law is clear, the parents must be deported. Must the family be broken up? Who says so?
> 
> I've hear some people protest that it's inhuman for ICE to separate the kids (who are, say, 3 and 4 years old by now) from their parents. But is it ICE who is actually doing that?
> 
> This man knew before he ever came here, that he was breaking U.S. law, and was subject to deportation if caught. And his wife, if she is also an illegal alien, knew the same about herself. And when they were making kids here on U.S. soil and delivering them, they knew the same was still true.
> 
> It's not ICE who is planning to split up this family. It is the man and his wife, knowing that he and she might be booted out at any time for breaking U.S. immigration law, and that any kids they produced while living illegally in America, would be citizens NOT subject to deporation. They knew all these things going in. And one must assume they planned for them. (If they didn't plan, whose fault is that?)
> 
> So, what did this man and his wife plan would happen to their U.S. kids if and when they (the parents) got busted and deported? What plans did they make about what should happen to their kids? The kids are 3 and 4 years old now. They are considered U.S. citizens and have the legal right to stay in this country. Of course, they can't stay alone in the house their parents were just deported out of, if there are no other responsible adults around - the kids are just 3 and 4 years old. Of course, the kids also have the legal right to go with their parents back to the parents' home country.
> 
> The parents knew going in, that their own deportation was possible and legal... and even just. WHAT DID THEY PLAN FOR THEIR KIDS if that were to happen to them?
> 
> Did they plan that those kids would come back to the parents' home country with them? Or did they plan that the kids would stay with other (legal) family, however distantly related, in the U.S.? Or...? What DID these parents plan, for the time when the parents got busted?
> 
> Where does anyone get the idea that the government is responsible for the kids?
> 
> The parents are responsible for their kids. What have they planned?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The parents have a choice- take their kids with them when they are deported- or lose custody of the children- either to legal family members in the United States, or to some other legal agency to take them into custody.
Click to expand...


Allright, now you've done it.  If we're gonna actually start responding to stuff with reality based thinking this board's gonna go to hell.  (-:


----------



## charwin95

2aguy said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind....Bruce Lee was born here but his parents were Chinese nationals...they took him home to China and when he was old enough he came back to the states since he had citizenship.......we can do that........solves the problem doesn't it....?
> 
> 
> 
> That was in early 60s. Same technique but different policy today.
> Send the kids back to the criminal hell hole they came from then come back here as criminals. Imagine kids in millions of numbers. Get real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They won't be coming back.  There will be a wall in place and Patrol Guards everywhere.According to you, no child should be living in a "hell hole."  So they must come and stay in the US illegally.  According to you, we could be accepting all families from every third word country!  Be realistic!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said that. Do not distort your post. These are the American citizens kids that you deported. Then come back when they are adult like Bruce Lee as your example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, we aren't deporting American kids.  The kids can stay, their parents who are criminals can't.  They can make arrangements for the kid to stay with friends who are citizens, or they can find some other way to provide for their kid here…..or they take the kid with them when they go back home.
Click to expand...

You are going around your post. These are the parents that you deported with U.S. Citizens kids. Why would a friend or relatives take these kids and support them when they are struggling to begin with? That's easy?


----------



## Claudette

bendog said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep the families together send the children back with their parents.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't deport a citizen, so try for another "answer."
Click to expand...


Can't separate kids from parents either. If the parents go, the kids go as well.


----------



## Syriusly

Claudette said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep the families together send the children back with their parents.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't deport a citizen, so try for another "answer."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can't separate kids from parents either. If the parents go, the kids go as well.
Click to expand...


Sure we can. We separate kids from their parents all the time.

As pointed out- there is no legal authority to deport a U.S. citizen- so the choice becomes the parents- bring their children with them when they are deported- or lose custody of their children.


----------



## Claudette

Nope. If the parents are fit parents then the kids go with them.

US citizens or not. Kids belong with parents. Not as wards of the State.


----------



## charwin95

Jackson said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they're born here, they're a citizen, Sparky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to change that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you want to change it then petition the government to change it, but as it stands today you're a citizen if you're born here, so it's an invalid argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We wouldn't deport the child.  If they can find a family to raise him here,, he can stay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jackson as I said several times be REALISTIC. Let me give you an example I hope I make sense to you. Let say. You and your wife with 2 kids. Overnight you have 2 or more kids to feed, clothing, day care, education. Is that acceptable to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Acceptable to me does not make any difference.  If they can find a couple to raise the kids, fine.  If no family can accept that burden, the child goes with the parents.  Very simple...and realistic! lol.
Click to expand...

It may not make any difference to you but people with common sense does. 
Go ahead deport these parents with their U.S. Citizens kids. Then return to US as criminals in millions. Since they are us citizens they can petition his or her kids and spouses. Then petition their inlaws. Then rhese parents will petition the rest of the siblings. Since there are no means of feeding themselves. All in welfare. 
THAT IS SO FUCKING COOL.


----------



## Claudette

There are already hundred of criminals coming across the border right now. Murder and rape are a way of life with these assholes. They are probably all on Welfare right now as well.

THATS SO FUCKING COOL.


----------



## charwin95

Jackson said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind....Bruce Lee was born here but his parents were Chinese nationals...they took him home to China and when he was old enough he came back to the states since he had citizenship.......we can do that........solves the problem doesn't it....?
> 
> 
> 
> That was in early 60s. Same technique but different policy today.
> Send the kids back to the criminal hell hole they came from then come back here as criminals. Imagine kids in millions of numbers. Get real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They won't be coming back.  There will be a wall in place and Patrol Guards everywhere.According to you, no child should be living in a "hell hole."  So they must come and stay in the US illegally.  According to you, we could be accepting all families from every third word country!  Be realistic!
Click to expand...

I think I'm talking to a wall. These are the kids that you deported with their parents. They are US citizens. Wall will not be a burden there.


----------



## Ravi

I can't wait til some Republican nut gets on the debates and brags about how he or she is going to deprive American children of their parents.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Ravi said:


> I can't wait til some Republican nut gets on the debates and brags about how he or she is going to deprive American children of their parents.



Republicans didn't do that.  The parents of the children did that.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

bendog said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep the families together send the children back with their parents.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't deport a citizen, so try for another "answer."
Click to expand...


Deport the parent(s) and let them decide what they want to do with their kids.


----------



## Ravi

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait til some Republican nut gets on the debates and brags about how he or she is going to deprive American children of their parents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans didn't do that.  The parents of the children did that.
Click to expand...

Keep telling yourself that.


----------



## Stephanie

Ray From Cleveland said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep the families together send the children back with their parents.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't deport a citizen, so try for another "answer."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Deport the parent(s) and let them decide what they want to do with their kids.
Click to expand...


That's right. we the people didn't "birth" them. It's not our problem. we are filled to the brim with our OWN problems


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Noomi said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep the families together send the children back with their parents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But if the kids are older, its wrong to send children to a country they don't know. They might be attending school in the US, why deny them an education? They didn't commit a crime, their parents did.
Click to expand...


We didn't commit a crime either, yet we are saddled with all the expenses to take care of these kids.  Families of victims didn't commit any crime either, yet they lose loved ones because of these foreigners crossing our border decide to kill and rape our people.  

Somebody is going to have to suffer, and since that's the case, it shouldn't be us.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

bripat9643 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, the constitution needs to be amended so that there are no more anchor babies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will that mean that Mia Love will be deported.  I can almost agree with you if that is the case.
> 
> almost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The government can't revoke the citizenship of someone who is already a citizen.  Not unless we amend the Constitution, that is.
Click to expand...


Or we have an interpretation by the Supreme Court since the 14th really had nothing to do with anchor babies.  At the time, there were no limitations on foreigners coming over to this land.  It was written for the blacks in regards to slavery.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

jasonnfree said:


> Little-Acorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back to the subject:
> It's a pretty common scenario today. Illegal alien parents who produced kids in the U.S., get busted and deported. What happens to their U.S. citizen kids? Especially young kids, barely past toddler stage?
> 
> An adult man crosses the border illegally, and lives here. He marries someone, say another illegal alien. They have kids here. The kids are U.S. citizens under the current interpretation of the 14th amendment, since they were born on U.S. soil.
> 
> Then the man (and maybe his wife) get busted by ICE, proven to be illegal aliens (which they in fact are), and get listed for deportation.
> 
> What happens to the kids?
> 
> The kids are U.S. citizens, no doubt about it. ICE has no grounds whatever for deporting them. But the parents are unquestionably illegal aliens, and the law is clear, the parents must be deported. Must the family be broken up? Who says so?
> 
> I've hear some people protest that it's inhuman for ICE to separate the kids (who are, say, 3 and 4 years old by now) from their parents. But is it ICE who is actually doing that?
> 
> This man knew before he ever came here, that he was breaking U.S. law, and was subject to deportation if caught. And his wife, if she is also an illegal alien, knew the same about herself. And when they were making kids here on U.S. soil and delivering them, they knew the same was still true.
> 
> It's not ICE who is planning to split up this family. It is the man and his wife, knowing that he and she might be booted out at any time for breaking U.S. immigration law, and that any kids they produced while living illegally in America, would be citizens NOT subject to deporation. They knew all these things going in. And one must assume they planned for them. (If they didn't plan, whose fault is that?)
> 
> So, what did this man and his wife plan would happen to their U.S. kids if and when they (the parents) got busted and deported? What plans did they make about what should happen to their kids? The kids are 3 and 4 years old now. They are considered U.S. citizens and have the legal right to stay in this country. Of course, they can't stay alone in the house their parents were just deported out of, if there are no other responsible adults around - the kids are just 3 and 4 years old. Of course, the kids also have the legal right to go with their parents back to the parents' home country.
> 
> The parents knew going in, that their own deportation was possible and legal... and even just. WHAT DID THEY PLAN FOR THEIR KIDS if that were to happen to them?
> 
> Did they plan that those kids would come back to the parents' home country with them? Or did they plan that the kids would stay with other (legal) family, however distantly related, in the U.S.? Or...? What DID these parents plan, for the time when the parents got busted?
> 
> Where does anyone get the idea that the government is responsible for the kids?
> 
> The parents are responsible for their kids. What have they planned?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do conservapubs constantly focus their hate on the poor and the helpless?
Click to expand...



I don't know.  Why do Democrats constantly focus their hate on Republicans, babies and the wealthy?


----------



## 007

Ravi said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait til some Republican nut gets on the debates and brags about how he or she is going to deprive American children of their parents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans didn't do that.  The parents of the children did that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep telling yourself that.
Click to expand...

Everyone isn't a flaming liberal that thinks like you.

This board should tell you that, if you're not too dumb to see it.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

jasonnfree said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David_42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't deport illegals, give them a path to citizenship. Unless you pro lifers want to see children go back to bad countries for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where they go is not our problem nor should be.  Parents make bad decisions all the time that children must suffer for.  We don't reward bank robbers for robbing banks.  We don't reward rapists for raping women.  Why should we reward couples who come here illegally and have children?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We reward bad people and corporations all  the time.  Why do conservatives always concentrate their hate on the little guy trying to just survive and raise a family?  Corrupt  John McCain of Keating five scandal fame, was allowed by republicans to run for Prez.  British petroleum, after polluting the gulf of mexico,  was given more leases for drilling.  Did anybody go to jail for causing the  death of those  eleven drilling rig workers that died in the explosion.
Click to expand...


Maybe Obama labeled the explosion as Workplace Violence.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Ravi said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait til some Republican nut gets on the debates and brags about how he or she is going to deprive American children of their parents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans didn't do that.  The parents of the children did that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep telling yourself that.
Click to expand...


I will, and do you know why?  Because I love hearing the truth.


----------



## bendog

Could we use their stem cells and DNA?  I mean it's not like they're real people.


----------



## charwin95

2aguy said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> The kids should go with the parents right back to whatever shithole they crawled out of.
> 
> Easy Peasy.
> 
> 
> 
> Right on Claudette. These are American citizens that you deported coming back to US as criminals. Then petition their parents to come to US so they can earn the welfare benefits like SSI and other.
> Right on sister.
> Easy Peasy eh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The truth is the truth…the kids can stay, the parents must leave.  The parents can take the kids with them and they can return when they can manage it.  You seem to think it is rocket science….
Click to expand...

Claudita Mira me.. The truth is hard for you to comprehend. 
According to you deport the parents then kids can stay. Who in the world will take care of these kids? You? Don't tell me make arrangements with friends and relatives. 
According to you the deport these parents with their kids then return when they can manage. Since there are no way to making a living these kids will become criminals. 
Returning to us when they are adult by the millions. Coming back as criminals by the millions now with their own families. Then multiply that ten fold of criminality and welfare.
That is not a rocket science but pure common sense for people with brain. 
INTIENDE?


----------



## Claudette

Nope. Deport the parents and the kids go with them. Not rocket science.

These kids have parents and they need to stay with those parents.

Oh and you know they will be coming back as criminals??

You must have one helluva crystal ball.

Pure common sense for someone with a brain. Which you don't seem to have.

comprendre


----------



## candycorn

Ray From Cleveland said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep the families together send the children back with their parents.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't deport a citizen, so try for another "answer."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Deport the parent(s) and let them decide what they want to do with their kids.
Click to expand...


And if the parents disagree?  Does The Donald break out the sword King Solomon style?


----------



## charwin95

Claudette said:


> There are already hundred of criminals coming across the border right now. Murder and rape are a way of life with these assholes. They are probably all on Welfare right now as well.
> 
> THATS SO FUCKING COOL.


You replied by omitting my post. You lost. Now you change direction with different topic. 
YOU ARE A FUCKED BITCH.


----------



## Claudette

charwin95 said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are already hundred of criminals coming across the border right now. Murder and rape are a way of life with these assholes. They are probably all on Welfare right now as well.
> 
> THATS SO FUCKING COOL.
> 
> 
> 
> You replied by omitting my post. You lost. Now you change direction with different topic.
> YOU ARE A FUCKED BITCH.
Click to expand...


You're an idiot and a fucking idiot at that.

Not a different topic its the topic under discussion.

I'm sorry your an idiot but what can I say.

You can't cure stupid.


----------



## candycorn

charwin95 said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are already hundred of criminals coming across the border right now. Murder and rape are a way of life with these assholes. They are probably all on Welfare right now as well.
> 
> THATS SO FUCKING COOL.
> 
> 
> 
> You replied by omitting my post. You lost. Now you change direction with different topic.
> YOU ARE A FUCKED BITCH.
Click to expand...


Princess Freebuss, the head of the GOP, must be constantly shocked at the amount of racist pieces of shit like Claudette she has in the GOP.  I'm constantly amazed at the overt racism from the GOP and the hilarious arrogance displayed by some of the dumbest motherfuckers to ever come into the forum.


----------



## Syriusly

Claudette said:


> Nope. If the parents are fit parents then the kids go with them.
> 
> US citizens or not. Kids belong with parents. Not as wards of the State.



While I agree that kids belong with their parents, we can't deport U.S. citizens.

The parents either take their U.S. citizen kids with them, or lose custody of them.


----------



## Vandalshandle

Do like the founding fathers did. Jefferson put his slave children to work manufacturing nails.


----------



## candycorn

Claudette said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are already hundred of criminals coming across the border right now. Murder and rape are a way of life with these assholes. They are probably all on Welfare right now as well.
> 
> THATS SO FUCKING COOL.
> 
> 
> 
> You replied by omitting my post. You lost. Now you change direction with different topic.
> YOU ARE A FUCKED BITCH.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't cure stupid.
Click to expand...


As you prove daily.


----------



## Claudette

You prove daily what a shit ingot is.



candycorn said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are already hundred of criminals coming across the border right now. Murder and rape are a way of life with these assholes. They are probably all on Welfare right now as well.
> 
> THATS SO FUCKING COOL.
> 
> 
> 
> You replied by omitting my post. You lost. Now you change direction with different topic.
> YOU ARE A FUCKED BITCH.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Princess Freebuss, the head of the GOP, must be constantly shocked at the amount of racist pieces of shit like Claudette she has in the GOP.  I'm constantly amazed at the overt racism from the GOP and the hilarious arrogance displayed by some of the dumbest motherfuckers to ever come into the forum.
Click to expand...


Oh I'm a racist because I want the illegals out of our country??

That must make you an idiot for wanting them to stay.

You can't cure stupid and you prove it with each post. Shit Ingot. Catchy name for a powerhouse like you. LMAO


----------



## candycorn

Syriusly said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. If the parents are fit parents then the kids go with them.
> 
> US citizens or not. Kids belong with parents. Not as wards of the State.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I agree that kids belong with their parents, we can't deport U.S. citizens.
> 
> The parents either take their U.S. citizen kids with them, or lose custody of them.
Click to expand...


Just out of curiosity, if Mexico were to criminalize Americans who were born there as we would be doing under Trump, would you be okay with the Mexican government evicting John and Jane and keeping the baby?  

I'm aware this is not what the GOP is proposing (yet) but if Mexico ups the ante and does such a thing would you be okay with such a clear violation of human rights?


----------



## Claudette

Syriusly said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. If the parents are fit parents then the kids go with them.
> 
> US citizens or not. Kids belong with parents. Not as wards of the State.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I agree that kids belong with their parents, we can't deport U.S. citizens.
> 
> The parents either take their U.S. citizen kids with them, or lose custody of them.
Click to expand...


And why not?

If they are with their parents and are underage the parents are responsible for them regardless of their US citizenship. Where the parents go the kids go. It ain't rocket science.


----------



## charwin95

Syriusly said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep the families together send the children back with their parents.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't deport a citizen, so try for another "answer."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can't separate kids from parents either. If the parents go, the kids go as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure we can. We separate kids from their parents all the time.
> 
> As pointed out- there is no legal authority to deport a U.S. citizen- so the choice becomes the parents- bring their children with them when they are deported- or lose custody of their children.
Click to expand...

Sure we separate kids with parents all the time is that acceptable? 
Now we are going to separate kids from their parents by the millions at the same time. 
Most likely they will take their little kids with them. Technically you deported them both.


----------



## Vandalshandle

I wonder if Mitt's grandfather ever applied for a green card when he left Mexico, and moved back to the USA...


----------



## bendog

charwin95 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep the families together send the children back with their parents.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't deport a citizen, so try for another "answer."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can't separate kids from parents either. If the parents go, the kids go as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure we can. We separate kids from their parents all the time.
> 
> As pointed out- there is no legal authority to deport a U.S. citizen- so the choice becomes the parents- bring their children with them when they are deported- or lose custody of their children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure we separate kids with parents all the time is that acceptable?
> Now we are going to separate kids from their parents by the millions at the same time.
> Most likely they will take their little kids with them. Technically you deported them both.
Click to expand...

If the deportees have anyone in the US who will take the kids, that's the most likely result.


----------



## candycorn

Vandalshandle said:


> Do like the founding fathers did. Jefferson put his slave children to work manufacturing nails.



We could auction off the babies to a loving couple or corporation (Corporations are people too). Why didn't I think of that?


----------



## Vandalshandle

candycorn said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do like the founding fathers did. Jefferson put his slave children to work manufacturing nails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We could auction off the babies to a loving couple or corporation (Corporations are people too). Why didn't I think of that?
Click to expand...


I can see it now. the government can sell each kid a lemonade stand on credit, and set him up on public property, so that the child can earn his keep.


----------



## candycorn

*As a liberal (a proud liberal at that), it's absolutely hilarious that the GOP is stuck trying to solve a problem that polls at 3% when Donald Trump isn't whooping you idiots into such a hysteria.  

You guys wonder if Clinton planted The Donald in the GOP primaries to make you guys look bad.  Hell, the way it is looking, I wouldn't be surprised if Mexico is paying The Donald to do what he is doing to what is left of the GOP. * 

As long as you keep insisting on digging yourself into this hole...I think liberals have a responsibility to keep handing shovels to you guys.


----------



## bedowin62

charwin95 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep the families together send the children back with their parents.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't deport a citizen, so try for another "answer."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can't separate kids from parents either. If the parents go, the kids go as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure we can. We separate kids from their parents all the time.
> 
> As pointed out- there is no legal authority to deport a U.S. citizen- so the choice becomes the parents- bring their children with them when they are deported- or lose custody of their children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure we separate kids with parents all the time is that acceptable?
> Now we are going to separate kids from their parents by the millions at the same time.
> Most likely they will take their little kids with them. Technically you deported them both.
Click to expand...

 

technically their own parents put that chain of events in motion leftard


----------



## bendog

Vandalshandle said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do like the founding fathers did. Jefferson put his slave children to work manufacturing nails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We could auction off the babies to a loving couple or corporation (Corporations are people too). Why didn't I think of that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can see it now. the government can sell each kid a lemonade stand on credit, and set him up on public property, so that the child can earn his keep.
Click to expand...

We don't owe these anchor babies jack shite.  Let them raise their own capital.  Plenty of honest Americans will pay good money for personal services.


----------



## bedowin62

candycorn said:


> *As a liberal (a proud liberal at that), it's absolutely hilarious that the GOP is stuck trying to solve a problem that polls at 3% when Donald Trump isn't whooping you idiots into such a hysteria.
> 
> You guys wonder if Clinton planted The Donald in the GOP primaries to make you guys look bad.  Hell, the way it is looking, I wouldn't be surprised if Mexico is paying The Donald to do what he is doing to what is left of the GOP. *
> 
> As long as you keep insisting on digging yourself into this hole...I think liberals have a responsibility to keep handing shovels to you guys.


 

your cities and states are hellholes where illegals you give sanctuary too are killing innocent people

 keep on laughing  you idiot; you're too stupid and brainwashed to realize this issue is beyond party politics, and isnt going away


----------



## bedowin62

candycorn said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do like the founding fathers did. Jefferson put his slave children to work manufacturing nails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We could auction off the babies to a loving couple or corporation (Corporations are people too). Why didn't I think of that?
Click to expand...

 

how many have you taken in?


----------



## candycorn

Vandalshandle said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do like the founding fathers did. Jefferson put his slave children to work manufacturing nails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We could auction off the babies to a loving couple or corporation (Corporations are people too). Why didn't I think of that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can see it now. the government can sell each kid a lemonade stand on credit, and set him up on public property, so that the child can earn his keep.
Click to expand...


*It would be nice if you get a clue.*  The government won't do that. * First it will have to draw up some territories so they won't be competing for the same customers.    Then you assign a new abductee to the territory since the government is now the parent (If Coca Cola hasn't bid enough--corporations are people too).  

*


----------



## charwin95

Claudette said:


> Nope. Deport the parents and the kids go with them. Not rocket science.
> 
> These kids have parents and they need to stay with those parents.
> 
> Oh and you know they will be coming back as criminals??
> 
> You must have one helluva crystal ball.
> 
> Pure common sense for someone with a brain. Which you don't seem to have.
> 
> comprendre


Nope it's the other way. You are making a pointless opinion with no common sense of the reality and consequences. 
I'm not even sure if you even understand how a kids will become criminals. Look around you. Look at the high crime cities these are poor and no means how to make a living but the illegal way. 
INTIENDE MUCHACHA.


----------



## bedowin62

candycorn said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do like the founding fathers did. Jefferson put his slave children to work manufacturing nails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We could auction off the babies to a loving couple or corporation (Corporations are people too). Why didn't I think of that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can see it now. the government can sell each kid a lemonade stand on credit, and set him up on public property, so that the child can earn his keep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *It would be nice if you get a clue.*  The government won't do that. * First it will have to draw up some territories so they won't be competing for the same customers.    Then you assign a new abductee to the territory since the government is now the parent (If Coca Cola hasn't bid enough--corporations are people too).
> *
Click to expand...

 

OR left-wing losers can just give til it hurts

i'm betting neither of these losers have taken in any illegal families to feed and house


----------



## candycorn

bedowin62 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> *As a liberal (a proud liberal at that), it's absolutely hilarious that the GOP is stuck trying to solve a problem that polls at 3% when Donald Trump isn't whooping you idiots into such a hysteria.
> 
> You guys wonder if Clinton planted The Donald in the GOP primaries to make you guys look bad.  Hell, the way it is looking, I wouldn't be surprised if Mexico is paying The Donald to do what he is doing to what is left of the GOP. *
> 
> As long as you keep insisting on digging yourself into this hole...I think liberals have a responsibility to keep handing shovels to you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your cities and states are hellholes where illegals you give sanctuary too are killing innocent people
> 
> keep on laughing  you idiot; you're too stupid and brainwashed to realize this issue is beyond party politics, and isnt going away
Click to expand...


You're a constant source of amusement and batting practice.  So as long as you are around, I'll have a reason to keep laughing I guess.  And if you drop your pants, so will all the ladies.


----------



## bedowin62

charwin95 said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Deport the parents and the kids go with them. Not rocket science.
> 
> These kids have parents and they need to stay with those parents.
> 
> Oh and you know they will be coming back as criminals??
> 
> You must have one helluva crystal ball.
> 
> Pure common sense for someone with a brain. Which you don't seem to have.
> 
> comprendre
> 
> 
> 
> Nope it's the other way. You are making a pointless opinion with no common sense of the reality and consequences.
> I'm not even sure if you even understand how a kids will become criminals. Look around you. Look at the high crime cities these are poor and no means how to make a living but the illegal way.
> INTIENDE MUCHACHA.
Click to expand...

 

you're too stupid to know how racist this statement you just made really is ^^^^^


----------



## Vandalshandle

Dedicated to Claudette!


----------



## bedowin62

candycorn said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> *As a liberal (a proud liberal at that), it's absolutely hilarious that the GOP is stuck trying to solve a problem that polls at 3% when Donald Trump isn't whooping you idiots into such a hysteria.
> 
> You guys wonder if Clinton planted The Donald in the GOP primaries to make you guys look bad.  Hell, the way it is looking, I wouldn't be surprised if Mexico is paying The Donald to do what he is doing to what is left of the GOP. *
> 
> As long as you keep insisting on digging yourself into this hole...I think liberals have a responsibility to keep handing shovels to you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your cities and states are hellholes where illegals you give sanctuary too are killing innocent people
> 
> keep on laughing  you idiot; you're too stupid and brainwashed to realize this issue is beyond party politics, and isnt going away
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a constant source of amusement and batting practice.  So as long as you are around, I'll have a reason to keep laughing I guess.  And if you drop your pants, so will all the ladies.
Click to expand...

 

YAWN; nice empty rebuttal leftard. you cant even stop the people you have the most influence on from killing each other, but you want to lecture on tolerance and compassion?


----------



## bedowin62

leftard thinks it's still 1956

why am i not surpirsed?

 forward


----------



## candycorn

bedowin62 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> *As a liberal (a proud liberal at that), it's absolutely hilarious that the GOP is stuck trying to solve a problem that polls at 3% when Donald Trump isn't whooping you idiots into such a hysteria.
> 
> You guys wonder if Clinton planted The Donald in the GOP primaries to make you guys look bad.  Hell, the way it is looking, I wouldn't be surprised if Mexico is paying The Donald to do what he is doing to what is left of the GOP. *
> 
> As long as you keep insisting on digging yourself into this hole...I think liberals have a responsibility to keep handing shovels to you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your cities and states are hellholes where illegals you give sanctuary too are killing innocent people
> 
> keep on laughing  you idiot; you're too stupid and brainwashed to realize this issue is beyond party politics, and isnt going away
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a constant source of amusement and batting practice.  So as long as you are around, I'll have a reason to keep laughing I guess.  And if you drop your pants, so will all the ladies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YAWN; nice empty rebuttal leftard. you cant even stop the people you have the most influence on from killing each other, but you want to lecture on tolerance and compassion?
Click to expand...


----------



## bedowin62

candycorn said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> *As a liberal (a proud liberal at that), it's absolutely hilarious that the GOP is stuck trying to solve a problem that polls at 3% when Donald Trump isn't whooping you idiots into such a hysteria.
> 
> You guys wonder if Clinton planted The Donald in the GOP primaries to make you guys look bad.  Hell, the way it is looking, I wouldn't be surprised if Mexico is paying The Donald to do what he is doing to what is left of the GOP. *
> 
> As long as you keep insisting on digging yourself into this hole...I think liberals have a responsibility to keep handing shovels to you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your cities and states are hellholes where illegals you give sanctuary too are killing innocent people
> 
> keep on laughing  you idiot; you're too stupid and brainwashed to realize this issue is beyond party politics, and isnt going away
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a constant source of amusement and batting practice.  So as long as you are around, I'll have a reason to keep laughing I guess.  And if you drop your pants, so will all the ladies.
Click to expand...

 
it's pretty clear you play on the other team Ms Madcow.

YAWN


----------



## bendog

Bad enough we have to let anchor babies into schools and give them Medicaid.  Damned if I care whether they spend their nights walking the streets.  ........  WAIT!  If I can collect enough of them, I can get them on SSI and TANF; let the schools feed the little brats and I keep the money!


----------



## charwin95

Claudette said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are already hundred of criminals coming across the border right now. Murder and rape are a way of life with these assholes. They are probably all on Welfare right now as well.
> 
> THATS SO FUCKING COOL.
> 
> 
> 
> You replied by omitting my post. You lost. Now you change direction with different topic.
> YOU ARE A FUCKED BITCH.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're an idiot and a fucking idiot at that.
> 
> Not a different topic its the topic under discussion.
> 
> I'm sorry your an idiot but what can I say.
> 
> You can't cure stupid.
Click to expand...

Nope. We are taking about deportation of families and your talking a your tattooed  face. Stupid.


----------



## bedowin62

I SEE a bunch of left-wing losers acting sanctimonious; nothing more


----------



## bedowin62

charwin95 said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are already hundred of criminals coming across the border right now. Murder and rape are a way of life with these assholes. They are probably all on Welfare right now as well.
> 
> THATS SO FUCKING COOL.
> 
> 
> 
> You replied by omitting my post. You lost. Now you change direction with different topic.
> YOU ARE A FUCKED BITCH.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're an idiot and a fucking idiot at that.
> 
> Not a different topic its the topic under discussion.
> 
> I'm sorry your an idiot but what can I say.
> 
> You can't cure stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. We are taking about deportation of families and your talking a your tattooed  face. Stupid.
Click to expand...

 

no stupid; you're making a straw man argument; the illegal parents set that chain of event in motion

try again


----------



## bedowin62

not one of these libs is saying anything coherent; just phony sanctimonious indignation


----------



## bedowin62

there are 7 billion people on the planet leftard, most of them poor. How many are y ou willing to take in and take care of if they can manage to get here and fly under the radar for a while?

 huh leftardz?


----------



## bedowin62

Put your money where your mouth is and stick your talking points up your ass; your "compassion" and empathy is all about Democrat Party votes


----------



## HenryBHough

How about we give the departing parents a choice:

Take 'em with you or.....

Donate them to Planned Parenthood to be parted out.


----------



## charwin95

candycorn said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do like the founding fathers did. Jefferson put his slave children to work manufacturing nails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We could auction off the babies to a loving couple or corporation (Corporations are people too). Why didn't I think of that?
Click to expand...

This the problem with these people. You make this unrealistic comment that your followers believe you. Like Claudette is so fucking stupid.


----------



## charwin95

bedowin62 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep the families together send the children back with their parents.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't deport a citizen, so try for another "answer."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can't separate kids from parents either. If the parents go, the kids go as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure we can. We separate kids from their parents all the time.
> 
> As pointed out- there is no legal authority to deport a U.S. citizen- so the choice becomes the parents- bring their children with them when they are deported- or lose custody of their children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure we separate kids with parents all the time is that acceptable?
> Now we are going to separate kids from their parents by the millions at the same time.
> Most likely they will take their little kids with them. Technically you deported them both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> technically their own parents put that chain of events in motion leftard
Click to expand...

Technically you did the execution. Retard.


----------



## bendog

charwin95 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do like the founding fathers did. Jefferson put his slave children to work manufacturing nails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We could auction off the babies to a loving couple or corporation (Corporations are people too). Why didn't I think of that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This the problem with these people. You make this unrealistic comment that your followers believe you. Like Claudette is so fucking stupid.
Click to expand...

Actually I think it was sarcasm.

But seriously what occurs is that if there's ANYONE the parents can leave their citizen/child with here in the US, they do.  If they can find no one, they take the child with them, and when the child is old enough for relative self-sufficiency, the child returns.  Often having not attended school or gained any skills to make a legal living.  Not exactly an optimal resolution.

Frankly the only people I'd halfway trust on this are the US nuns.


----------



## bedowin62

charwin95 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do like the founding fathers did. Jefferson put his slave children to work manufacturing nails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We could auction off the babies to a loving couple or corporation (Corporations are people too). Why didn't I think of that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This the problem with these people. You make this unrealistic comment that your followers believe you. Like Claudette is so fucking stupid.
Click to expand...

 

even the other libs here squirm when you post dummy


----------



## bedowin62

charwin95 said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't deport a citizen, so try for another "answer."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't separate kids from parents either. If the parents go, the kids go as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure we can. We separate kids from their parents all the time.
> 
> As pointed out- there is no legal authority to deport a U.S. citizen- so the choice becomes the parents- bring their children with them when they are deported- or lose custody of their children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure we separate kids with parents all the time is that acceptable?
> Now we are going to separate kids from their parents by the millions at the same time.
> Most likely they will take their little kids with them. Technically you deported them both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> technically their own parents put that chain of events in motion leftard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Technically you did the execution. Retard.
Click to expand...

 

technically you are the last person on the planet who should be calling anybody a retard


----------



## charwin95

bendog said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do like the founding fathers did. Jefferson put his slave children to work manufacturing nails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We could auction off the babies to a loving couple or corporation (Corporations are people too). Why didn't I think of that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can see it now. the government can sell each kid a lemonade stand on credit, and set him up on public property, so that the child can earn his keep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't owe these anchor babies jack shite.  Let them raise their own capital.  Plenty of honest Americans will pay good money for personal services.
Click to expand...

Right on Dog. You are talking oh like 4, 5 10 years old as an example. We don't owe them to begin with. They were being fed by their parents now someone else will be feeding them and that will be you.


----------



## bedowin62

charwin95 said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do like the founding fathers did. Jefferson put his slave children to work manufacturing nails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We could auction off the babies to a loving couple or corporation (Corporations are people too). Why didn't I think of that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can see it now. the government can sell each kid a lemonade stand on credit, and set him up on public property, so that the child can earn his keep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't owe these anchor babies jack shite.  Let them raise their own capital.  Plenty of honest Americans will pay good money for personal services.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right on Dog. You are talking oh like 4, 5 10 years old as an example. We don't owe them to begin with. They were being fed by their parents now someone else will be feeding them and that will be you.
Click to expand...

 

you mean you wont take any in dog/???

tsk tsk tsk

you're an idiot; please continue being a walking example of the ignorant Left


----------



## bendog

charwin95 said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do like the founding fathers did. Jefferson put his slave children to work manufacturing nails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We could auction off the babies to a loving couple or corporation (Corporations are people too). Why didn't I think of that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can see it now. the government can sell each kid a lemonade stand on credit, and set him up on public property, so that the child can earn his keep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't owe these anchor babies jack shite.  Let them raise their own capital.  Plenty of honest Americans will pay good money for personal services.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right on Dog. You are talking oh like 4, 5 10 years old as an example. We don't owe them to begin with. They were being fed by their parents now someone else will be feeding them and that will be you.
Click to expand...

Only if they're shining my shoes.  (actually I was being sarcastic.  See post 282 for what I actually believe)


----------



## charwin95

bedowin62 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are already hundred of criminals coming across the border right now. Murder and rape are a way of life with these assholes. They are probably all on Welfare right now as well.
> 
> THATS SO FUCKING COOL.
> 
> 
> 
> You replied by omitting my post. You lost. Now you change direction with different topic.
> YOU ARE A FUCKED BITCH.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're an idiot and a fucking idiot at that.
> 
> Not a different topic its the topic under discussion.
> 
> I'm sorry your an idiot but what can I say.
> 
> You can't cure stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. We are taking about deportation of families and your talking a your tattooed  face. Stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no stupid; you're making a straw man argument; the illegal parents set that chain of event in motion
> 
> try again
Click to expand...

Nope. Parasite.  YOU try again and get back to the topic. I don't want to talk about your earring  on your nose and forehead. Idiot.


----------



## bedowin62

charwin95 said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are already hundred of criminals coming across the border right now. Murder and rape are a way of life with these assholes. They are probably all on Welfare right now as well.
> 
> THATS SO FUCKING COOL.
> 
> 
> 
> You replied by omitting my post. You lost. Now you change direction with different topic.
> YOU ARE A FUCKED BITCH.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're an idiot and a fucking idiot at that.
> 
> Not a different topic its the topic under discussion.
> 
> I'm sorry your an idiot but what can I say.
> 
> You can't cure stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. We are taking about deportation of families and your talking a your tattooed  face. Stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no stupid; you're making a straw man argument; the illegal parents set that chain of event in motion
> 
> try again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Parasite.  YOU try again and get back to the topic. I don't want to talk about your earring  on your nose and forehead. Idiot.
Click to expand...

 
isnt it time to let another inmate use the computer dummy?


----------



## charwin95

bedowin62 said:


> there are 7 billion people on the planet leftard, most of them poor. How many are y ou willing to take in and take care of if they can manage to get here and fly under the radar for a while?
> 
> huh leftardz?


Tell that to yourself imbecile.


----------



## charwin95

bedowin62 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do like the founding fathers did. Jefferson put his slave children to work manufacturing nails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We could auction off the babies to a loving couple or corporation (Corporations are people too). Why didn't I think of that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This the problem with these people. You make this unrealistic comment that your followers believe you. Like Claudette is so fucking stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> even the other libs here squirm when you post dummy
Click to expand...

Like who? The only people I squirming of your own idiocy I see is you and your buddies.


----------



## bedowin62

charwin95 said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do like the founding fathers did. Jefferson put his slave children to work manufacturing nails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We could auction off the babies to a loving couple or corporation (Corporations are people too). Why didn't I think of that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This the problem with these people. You make this unrealistic comment that your followers believe you. Like Claudette is so fucking stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> even the other libs here squirm when you post dummy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like who? The only people I squirming of your own idiocy I see is you and your buddies.
Click to expand...

 

awwwww he/she is really trying!!


----------



## charwin95

bedowin62 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't separate kids from parents either. If the parents go, the kids go as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure we can. We separate kids from their parents all the time.
> 
> As pointed out- there is no legal authority to deport a U.S. citizen- so the choice becomes the parents- bring their children with them when they are deported- or lose custody of their children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure we separate kids with parents all the time is that acceptable?
> Now we are going to separate kids from their parents by the millions at the same time.
> Most likely they will take their little kids with them. Technically you deported them both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> technically their own parents put that chain of events in motion leftard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Technically you did the execution. Retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> technically you are the last person on the planet who should be calling anybody a retard
Click to expand...

Nope. This is exactly what I'm talking about. How in the world you even know I'm the only person making comments retard. RETARD.


----------



## bedowin62

charwin95 said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> there are 7 billion people on the planet leftard, most of them poor. How many are y ou willing to take in and take care of if they can manage to get here and fly under the radar for a while?
> 
> huh leftardz?
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to yourself imbecile.
Click to expand...

 

those fries are going to burn if you dont get back to work!!


----------



## bedowin62

charwin95 said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure we can. We separate kids from their parents all the time.
> 
> As pointed out- there is no legal authority to deport a U.S. citizen- so the choice becomes the parents- bring their children with them when they are deported- or lose custody of their children.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure we separate kids with parents all the time is that acceptable?
> Now we are going to separate kids from their parents by the millions at the same time.
> Most likely they will take their little kids with them. Technically you deported them both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> technically their own parents put that chain of events in motion leftard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Technically you did the execution. Retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> technically you are the last person on the planet who should be calling anybody a retard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. This is exactly what I'm talking about. How in the world you even know I'm the only person making comments retard. RETARD.
Click to expand...

 

well you're making a fool of yourself more than the other libs

so.....................................go cry


----------



## charwin95

bedowin62 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do like the founding fathers did. Jefferson put his slave children to work manufacturing nails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We could auction off the babies to a loving couple or corporation (Corporations are people too). Why didn't I think of that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can see it now. the government can sell each kid a lemonade stand on credit, and set him up on public property, so that the child can earn his keep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't owe these anchor babies jack shite.  Let them raise their own capital.  Plenty of honest Americans will pay good money for personal services.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right on Dog. You are talking oh like 4, 5 10 years old as an example. We don't owe them to begin with. They were being fed by their parents now someone else will be feeding them and that will be you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you mean you wont take any in dog/???
> 
> tsk tsk tsk
> 
> you're an idiot; please continue being a walking example of the ignorant Left
Click to expand...

You are such an idiot. His or her name is Bendog. So I called Dog. 
Now you are talking a dog adoption. You are so fucking stupid. If these are all you got go stare at the wall and STFU.


----------



## bedowin62

charwin95 said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> We could auction off the babies to a loving couple or corporation (Corporations are people too). Why didn't I think of that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can see it now. the government can sell each kid a lemonade stand on credit, and set him up on public property, so that the child can earn his keep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't owe these anchor babies jack shite.  Let them raise their own capital.  Plenty of honest Americans will pay good money for personal services.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right on Dog. You are talking oh like 4, 5 10 years old as an example. We don't owe them to begin with. They were being fed by their parents now someone else will be feeding them and that will be you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you mean you wont take any in dog/???
> 
> tsk tsk tsk
> 
> you're an idiot; please continue being a walking example of the ignorant Left
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are such an idiot. His or her name is Bendog. So I called Dog.
> Now you are talking a dog adoption. You are so fucking stupid. If these are all you got go stare at the wall and STFU.
Click to expand...

 

awww you're getting angry idiot?

 my bad; i just cant take you seriously; your name sounds too close to a toilet paper brand


----------



## Staidhup

There is a simple responsible solution, provide illegal immigrants the opportunity to plead guilty in a federal court to the offense of knowingly violating immigration law, have the judge waive jail sentence, impose a $10,000 fine to be paid in 5 years. the guilty party is to report current address, employment location and status, pay taxes, abide by the laws of this country, and make annual minimum payments of $2,000 to be applied toward the fine. Violation of court ordered conditions result in automatic deportation.
The proceeds received by the court are to be applied toward reimbursing the government for construction of a southern boarder fence. All future illegal immigrants are to be deported immediately. States and sanctuary cities, failing to enforce federal immigration laws are to loose all federal funding until such time it can be proven they are in compliance. All illegal immigrants convicted of a crime are to be deported immediately. Provide a 60 day window to turn themselves in. Regardless of what politicians say the expense to deport is prohibitive.


----------



## Vandalshandle

Staidhup said:


> There is a simple responsible solution, provide illegal immigrants the opportunity to plead guilty in a federal court to the offense of knowingly violating immigration law, have the judge waive jail sentence, impose a $10,000 fine to be paid in 5 years. the guilty party is to report current address, employment location and status, pay taxes, abide by the laws of this country, and make annual minimum payments of $2,000 to be applied toward the fine. Violation of court ordered conditions result in automatic deportation.
> The proceeds received by the court are to be applied toward reimbursing the government for construction of a southern boarder fence. All future illegal immigrants are to be deported immediately. States and sanctuary cities, failing to enforce federal immigration laws are to loose all federal funding until such time it can be proven they are in compliance. All illegal immigrants convicted of a crime are to be deported immediately. Provide a 60 day window to turn themselves in. Regardless of what politicians say the expense to deport is prohibitive.



A $10,000 fine for a misdemeanor. 

I hope that you never become a judge that I have to appear before in traffic court....


----------



## Staidhup

Immigration violations are not a misdemeanor, if I am not mistaken, a Federal offense. 40 states provide those guilty of violating a federal offense are permitted the right to vote, provided they serve their sentence and pay restitution and are legal US Citizens. Perpetrators of Federal immigration laws would be provided legal resident status, however, would have to become citizens to earn the right to vote.


----------



## Vandalshandle

Staidhup said:


> Immigration violations are not a misdemeanor, if I am not mistaken, a Federal offense. 40 states provide those guilty of violating a federal offense are permitted the right to vote, provided they serve their sentence and pay restitution and are legal US Citizens. Perpetrators of Federal immigration laws would be provided legal resident status, however, would have to become citizens to earn the right to vote.



It is a misdemeanor. Nobody loses the right to vote for a misdemeanor.

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/02/12/us/split-second-justice-as-us-cracks-down-on-border-crossers.html


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

candycorn said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. If the parents are fit parents then the kids go with them.
> 
> US citizens or not. Kids belong with parents. Not as wards of the State.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I agree that kids belong with their parents, we can't deport U.S. citizens.
> 
> The parents either take their U.S. citizen kids with them, or lose custody of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just out of curiosity, if Mexico were to criminalize Americans who were born there as we would be doing under Trump, would you be okay with the Mexican government evicting John and Jane and keeping the baby?
> 
> I'm aware this is not what the GOP is proposing (yet) but if Mexico ups the ante and does such a thing would you be okay with such a clear violation of human rights?
Click to expand...


How would that be a violation of human rights unless Mexico kept the child against the will of the parents?  

Last year, Bill O'Reilly helped get an ex marine out of Mexico's jail.  He was in there for several months.  His crime was trying to bring a firearm into the country even though he told the Mexican authorities about it.  

That's the way other countries treat our people.  Over here?  Foreigners hide in sanctuary cities and wait for the right time to commit another crime because we won't do much to them.  Some will use the "children" as an excuse to usher in these illegals.  We give them jobs, medical care, and in many areas, even a drivers license.  

Go figure..........


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

charwin95 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> The kids should go with the parents right back to whatever shithole they crawled out of.
> 
> Easy Peasy.
> 
> 
> 
> Right on Claudette. These are American citizens that you deported coming back to US as criminals. Then petition their parents to come to US so they can earn the welfare benefits like SSI and other.
> Right on sister.
> Easy Peasy eh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The truth is the truth…the kids can stay, the parents must leave.  The parents can take the kids with them and they can return when they can manage it.  You seem to think it is rocket science….
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Claudita Mira me.. The truth is hard for you to comprehend.
> According to you deport the parents then kids can stay. Who in the world will take care of these kids? You? Don't tell me make arrangements with friends and relatives.
> According to you the deport these parents with their kids then return when they can manage. Since there are no way to making a living these kids will become criminals.
> Returning to us when they are adult by the millions. Coming back as criminals by the millions now with their own families. Then multiply that ten fold of criminality and welfare.
> That is not a rocket science but pure common sense for people with brain.
> INTIENDE?
Click to expand...


That's a good point.  I hope Trump thinks of it. 

We should do a criminal background check for those who were born here and want to return later after they become an adult.  If you're a criminal, you lose your citizenship.  

Good thinking my friend.


----------



## bedowin62

Vandalshandle said:


> Staidhup said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a simple responsible solution, provide illegal immigrants the opportunity to plead guilty in a federal court to the offense of knowingly violating immigration law, have the judge waive jail sentence, impose a $10,000 fine to be paid in 5 years. the guilty party is to report current address, employment location and status, pay taxes, abide by the laws of this country, and make annual minimum payments of $2,000 to be applied toward the fine. Violation of court ordered conditions result in automatic deportation.
> The proceeds received by the court are to be applied toward reimbursing the government for construction of a southern boarder fence. All future illegal immigrants are to be deported immediately. States and sanctuary cities, failing to enforce federal immigration laws are to loose all federal funding until such time it can be proven they are in compliance. All illegal immigrants convicted of a crime are to be deported immediately. Provide a 60 day window to turn themselves in. Regardless of what politicians say the expense to deport is prohibitive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A $10,000 fine for a misdemeanor.
> 
> I hope that you never become a judge that I have to appear before in traffic court....
Click to expand...



innocent Americans are being butchered by people that aren't even supposed to be here in the first place you idiot. it's long past time to make being here illegally a criminal offense


----------



## Vandalshandle

Whatever. Just don't close the border before I get my new crown for my molar in Nogales.


----------



## Geaux4it

charwin95 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep the families together send the children back with their parents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But if the kids are older, its wrong to send children to a country they don't know. They might be attending school in the US, why deny them an education? They didn't commit a crime, their parents did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Then their parent's can make arrangements for them to stay in the States…….just like a bank robber who is going to jail has to make arrangements for their kids…we don't say…oh, the bank robber has kids so we can't send them to jail, do we?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Either you are dreamin or im dreamin reading your post. We are talking millions of kids not couple of kids.
Click to expand...


What kind of parent would abandon their kids?

-Geaux


----------



## Claudette

charwin95 said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Deport the parents and the kids go with them. Not rocket science.
> 
> These kids have parents and they need to stay with those parents.
> 
> Oh and you know they will be coming back as criminals??
> 
> You must have one helluva crystal ball.
> 
> Pure common sense for someone with a brain. Which you don't seem to have.
> 
> comprendre
> 
> 
> 
> Nope it's the other way. You are making a pointless opinion with no common sense of the reality and consequences.
> I'm not even sure if you even understand how a kids will become criminals. Look around you. Look at the high crime cities these are poor and no means how to make a living but the illegal way.
> INTIENDE MUCHACHA.
Click to expand...


Bullshit. Underage kids need to be with parents.

If they are of age then they will be staying. Using that citizenship to do so. They may decide to go back with the parents. Who knows? Is sure don't.

As for kids as criminals? Take a look at Chicago, Detroit and any other major city idiot. The criminals aren't all Hispanic as you seem to suggest.

Catch a clue idiot. Send the illegals and all of their under aged kids right the hell out of America. Deport their asses.

tu es un idiot


----------



## Claudette

Geaux4it said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep the families together send the children back with their parents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But if the kids are older, its wrong to send children to a country they don't know. They might be attending school in the US, why deny them an education? They didn't commit a crime, their parents did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Then their parent's can make arrangements for them to stay in the States…….just like a bank robber who is going to jail has to make arrangements for their kids…we don't say…oh, the bank robber has kids so we can't send them to jail, do we?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Either you are dreamin or im dreamin reading your post. We are talking millions of kids not couple of kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What kind of parent would abandon their kids?
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...


None would. They would take their under aged kids with them. Idiot doesn't seem to understand that simple fact.

If the kids are of age then the decision to stay or go rests with them.


----------



## Claudette

candycorn said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. If the parents are fit parents then the kids go with them.
> 
> US citizens or not. Kids belong with parents. Not as wards of the State.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I agree that kids belong with their parents, we can't deport U.S. citizens.
> 
> The parents either take their U.S. citizen kids with them, or lose custody of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just out of curiosity, if Mexico were to criminalize Americans who were born there as we would be doing under Trump, would you be okay with the Mexican government evicting John and Jane and keeping the baby?
> 
> I'm aware this is not what the GOP is proposing (yet) but if Mexico ups the ante and does such a thing would you be okay with such a clear violation of human rights?
Click to expand...


Nope. Because they would send the kid out with the parents. Unlike you, they aren't stupid.

Mexico would never do anything to endanger those American dollars the illegals send back.


----------



## Geaux4it

candycorn said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. If the parents are fit parents then the kids go with them.
> 
> US citizens or not. Kids belong with parents. Not as wards of the State.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I agree that kids belong with their parents, we can't deport U.S. citizens.
> 
> The parents either take their U.S. citizen kids with them, or lose custody of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just out of curiosity, if Mexico were to criminalize Americans who were born there as we would be doing under Trump, would you be okay with the Mexican government evicting John and Jane and keeping the baby?
> 
> I'm aware this is not what the GOP is proposing (yet) but if Mexico ups the ante and does such a thing would you be okay with such a clear violation of human rights?
Click to expand...


Just out of my curiosity, who is keeping whom from who? I don't understand the left argument about kids being held back etc. Families stay together when they leave. If a kid is left behind then that's a parents choice. Cruel, but theirs to make.

What's so hard to understand about that?

-Geaux


----------



## candycorn

Geaux4it said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. If the parents are fit parents then the kids go with them.
> 
> US citizens or not. Kids belong with parents. Not as wards of the State.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I agree that kids belong with their parents, we can't deport U.S. citizens.
> 
> The parents either take their U.S. citizen kids with them, or lose custody of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just out of curiosity, if Mexico were to criminalize Americans who were born there as we would be doing under Trump, would you be okay with the Mexican government evicting John and Jane and keeping the baby?
> 
> I'm aware this is not what the GOP is proposing (yet) but if Mexico ups the ante and does such a thing would you be okay with such a clear violation of human rights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just out of my curiosity, who is keeping whom from who? I don't understand the left argument about kids being held back etc. Families stay together when they leave. If a kid is left behind then that's a parents choice. Cruel, but theirs to make.
> 
> What's so hard to understand about that?
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...


Legally you can't deport a citizen so there is the law. Next what if the parents differ on what's best?


----------



## Geaux4it

candycorn said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. If the parents are fit parents then the kids go with them.
> 
> US citizens or not. Kids belong with parents. Not as wards of the State.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I agree that kids belong with their parents, we can't deport U.S. citizens.
> 
> The parents either take their U.S. citizen kids with them, or lose custody of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just out of curiosity, if Mexico were to criminalize Americans who were born there as we would be doing under Trump, would you be okay with the Mexican government evicting John and Jane and keeping the baby?
> 
> I'm aware this is not what the GOP is proposing (yet) but if Mexico ups the ante and does such a thing would you be okay with such a clear violation of human rights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just out of my curiosity, who is keeping whom from who? I don't understand the left argument about kids being held back etc. Families stay together when they leave. If a kid is left behind then that's a parents choice. Cruel, but theirs to make.
> 
> What's so hard to understand about that?
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Legally you can't deport a citizen so there is the law. Next what if the parents differ on what's best?
Click to expand...


Nobody is deporting a legal citizen. If the parents choose to take them well of course that's the right thing to do. But if they don't, that's on them,,,, not us.

-Geaux


----------



## bedowin62

candycorn said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. If the parents are fit parents then the kids go with them.
> 
> US citizens or not. Kids belong with parents. Not as wards of the State.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I agree that kids belong with their parents, we can't deport U.S. citizens.
> 
> The parents either take their U.S. citizen kids with them, or lose custody of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just out of curiosity, if Mexico were to criminalize Americans who were born there as we would be doing under Trump, would you be okay with the Mexican government evicting John and Jane and keeping the baby?
> 
> I'm aware this is not what the GOP is proposing (yet) but if Mexico ups the ante and does such a thing would you be okay with such a clear violation of human rights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just out of my curiosity, who is keeping whom from who? I don't understand the left argument about kids being held back etc. Families stay together when they leave. If a kid is left behind then that's a parents choice. Cruel, but theirs to make.
> 
> What's so hard to understand about that?
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Legally you can't deport a citizen so there is the law. Next what if the parents differ on what's best?
Click to expand...

 then they work it out between themselves leftard


----------



## charwin95

Claudette said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. If the parents are fit parents then the kids go with them.
> 
> US citizens or not. Kids belong with parents. Not as wards of the State.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I agree that kids belong with their parents, we can't deport U.S. citizens.
> 
> The parents either take their U.S. citizen kids with them, or lose custody of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just out of curiosity, if Mexico were to criminalize Americans who were born there as we would be doing under Trump, would you be okay with the Mexican government evicting John and Jane and keeping the baby?
> 
> I'm aware this is not what the GOP is proposing (yet) but if Mexico ups the ante and does such a thing would you be okay with such a clear violation of human rights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. Because they would send the kid out with the parents. Unlike you, they aren't stupid.
> 
> Mexico would never do anything to endanger those American dollars the illegals send back.
Click to expand...

Very smart Claudette. How can the illegals sent the money to Mexico? You already deported them. They are already in Mexico.


----------



## Desperado

David_42 said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David_42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't deport illegals, give them a path to citizenship. Unless you pro lifers want to see children go back to bad countries for them.
> 
> 
> 
> It's their country.  It's where they belong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many come to the "land of the free" and seek the "american dream." Can you blame them for leaving and seeking to come to america? I won't.
> How Immigrants Boost U.S. Economic Growth The Fiscal Times
Click to expand...

 Yes but there is a legal way to do it.  If they come here illegally they are jumping in front of the people who are trying to come here in a legal way.
They are basically line jumpers.


----------



## charwin95

Geaux4it said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep the families together send the children back with their parents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But if the kids are older, its wrong to send children to a country they don't know. They might be attending school in the US, why deny them an education? They didn't commit a crime, their parents did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Then their parent's can make arrangements for them to stay in the States…….just like a bank robber who is going to jail has to make arrangements for their kids…we don't say…oh, the bank robber has kids so we can't send them to jail, do we?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Either you are dreamin or im dreamin reading your post. We are talking millions of kids not couple of kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What kind of parent would abandon their kids?
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...

Think it this way. Are you going to take them with you to Mexico with no future, no food or land to survive. Nothing. There are no parents in this world that will let that happen. That is why there are here to begin with. 
Or are you going to leave your kids here in U.S. with better chance of surviving? Or at least they eat. 
Why do you think illegals from El Salvador and other SA countries sent their unaccompanied children to U.S. borders? Those are just by the thousands. 
Now, think by the millions oh maybe 20, 30, 40 just guessing.  That you or me has to feed and care.


----------



## charwin95

Claudette said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Deport the parents and the kids go with them. Not rocket science.
> 
> These kids have parents and they need to stay with those parents.
> 
> Oh and you know they will be coming back as criminals??
> 
> You must have one helluva crystal ball.
> 
> Pure common sense for someone with a brain. Which you don't seem to have.
> 
> comprendre
> 
> 
> 
> Nope it's the other way. You are making a pointless opinion with no common sense of the reality and consequences.
> I'm not even sure if you even understand how a kids will become criminals. Look around you. Look at the high crime cities these are poor and no means how to make a living but the illegal way.
> INTIENDE MUCHACHA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit. Underage kids need to be with parents.
> 
> If they are of age then they will be staying. Using that citizenship to do so. They may decide to go back with the parents. Who knows? Is sure don't.
> 
> As for kids as criminals? Take a look at Chicago, Detroit and any other major city idiot. The criminals aren't all Hispanic as you seem to suggest.
> 
> Catch a clue idiot. Send the illegals and all of their under aged kids right the hell out of America. Deport their asses.
> 
> tu es un idiot
Click to expand...

Idiota..You are far more stupid than I thought. I gave Chicago and Detroit as an example because poor people with no chance to get out from poverty will likely become criminal. 
Mira Mira Now open that thick skull yours that is full maggots. If you deport those parents with us citizens kids. Where or what will they become when there's no food, no house, no land. Criminals. When they get older they will come back to us as criminals. 
Since they have no way of income whole family on welfare. Qualified to all welfare benefits. Including SSI
Now they can petition their inlaws to us. 
Now the inlaws can petition their siblings. Now the siblings can petition their siblings. AND on AND on. They are all legal with full benefits. The numbers will be what? Just guessing 50 or 60 millions? 
Do you see the consequences? That's just wonderful. 
HOWEVER...  I doubt it if they take their kids with them. Most likely they will their children behind.


----------



## TooTall

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> They will go as a family. Trump doesn't want to break up families
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't deport an American citizen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The parents will choose to break up the family.   Put the children in an orphanage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I'll ask you the same question.  Is that the Christian thing to do?  Advocate ripping children from their families and making them wards of the state while you people sit in church on Sundays thinking how righteous you are praying to your god?
Click to expand...


The parents are the ones that make the decision to get rid of their children or to take them back home with them. Leave God out of it you non-believing pissant.


----------



## Little-Acorn

Geaux4it said:


> Nobody is deporting a legal citizen. If the parents choose to take them well of course that's the right thing to do. But if they don't, that's on them,,,, not us.


That's the entire point of the thread.

The parents brought kids into a situation where the parents broke the law and may be deported. It's up to THEM to decide what to do with their kids. If the family is split up, that's because the kids parent decided to split it up. Hysterical open-borders fanatics who try to blame government, are barking up the wrong tree. Probably deliberately, since telling the truth about the situation, doesn't serve their agenda.


----------



## TooTall

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> "What should happen to kids of illegal aliens being deported?"
> 
> Pass comprehensive immigration reform and that wouldn't be a problem.



The word comprehensive is used to include all of the bad stuff in a bill.


----------



## MaryL

David_42 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David_42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't deport illegals, give them a path to citizenship. Unless you pro lifers want to see children go back to bad countries for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where they go is not our problem nor should be.  Parents make bad decisions all the time that children must suffer for.  We don't reward bank robbers for robbing banks.  We don't reward rapists for raping women.  Why should we reward couples who come here illegally and have children?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What kind of logic are you following? Are you only ranting about the stereotypical mexican immigrants?
Click to expand...

Wow, said the guy that never had to deal with illegals. And it's that obvious.If people ignore  immigration law and put their families at risk that is their fault. Murderers, thieves or common criminals don't  get any special consideration because they have families, why do illegal aliens deserve a break?


----------



## bedowin62

charwin95 said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Deport the parents and the kids go with them. Not rocket science.
> 
> These kids have parents and they need to stay with those parents.
> 
> Oh and you know they will be coming back as criminals??
> 
> You must have one helluva crystal ball.
> 
> Pure common sense for someone with a brain. Which you don't seem to have.
> 
> comprendre
> 
> 
> 
> Nope it's the other way. You are making a pointless opinion with no common sense of the reality and consequences.
> I'm not even sure if you even understand how a kids will become criminals. Look around you. Look at the high crime cities these are poor and no means how to make a living but the illegal way.
> INTIENDE MUCHACHA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit. Underage kids need to be with parents.
> 
> If they are of age then they will be staying. Using that citizenship to do so. They may decide to go back with the parents. Who knows? Is sure don't.
> 
> As for kids as criminals? Take a look at Chicago, Detroit and any other major city idiot. The criminals aren't all Hispanic as you seem to suggest.
> 
> Catch a clue idiot. Send the illegals and all of their under aged kids right the hell out of America. Deport their asses.
> 
> tu es un idiot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Idiota..You are far more stupid than I thought. I gave Chicago and Detroit as an example because poor people with no chance to get out from poverty will likely become criminal.
> Mira Mira Now open that thick skull yours that is full maggots. If you deport those parents with us citizens kids. Where or what will they become when there's no food, no house, no land. Criminals. When they get older they will come back to us as criminals.
> Since they have no way of income whole family on welfare. Qualified to all welfare benefits. Including SSI
> Now they can petition their inlaws to us.
> Now the inlaws can petition their siblings. Now the siblings can petition their siblings. AND on AND on. They are all legal with full benefits. The numbers will be what? Just guessing 50 or 60 millions?
> Do you see the consequences? That's just wonderful.
> HOWEVER...  I doubt it if they take their kids with them. Most likely they will their children behind.
Click to expand...

 
please tell me you didnt just say  that poor people in places where you cant find a Republican for miles have "no chance to get out of poverty:"??????????????????????????????

why dont they have a chance to escape poverty in Chicago and Detroit left-wing nutjob? and whose fault could that possibly be?

and how can you say they will "come back to the US as criminals"????  you losers on the Left are THAT INEPT and hopeless that you are simply saying a secure border cant be done?
and why are you saying "whole family on welfare............"?????
why dont YOU pay for that out of your own money dummy????


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

charwin95 said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Deport the parents and the kids go with them. Not rocket science.
> 
> These kids have parents and they need to stay with those parents.
> 
> Oh and you know they will be coming back as criminals??
> 
> You must have one helluva crystal ball.
> 
> Pure common sense for someone with a brain. Which you don't seem to have.
> 
> comprendre
> 
> 
> 
> Nope it's the other way. You are making a pointless opinion with no common sense of the reality and consequences.
> I'm not even sure if you even understand how a kids will become criminals. Look around you. Look at the high crime cities these are poor and no means how to make a living but the illegal way.
> INTIENDE MUCHACHA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit. Underage kids need to be with parents.
> 
> If they are of age then they will be staying. Using that citizenship to do so. They may decide to go back with the parents. Who knows? Is sure don't.
> 
> As for kids as criminals? Take a look at Chicago, Detroit and any other major city idiot. The criminals aren't all Hispanic as you seem to suggest.
> 
> Catch a clue idiot. Send the illegals and all of their under aged kids right the hell out of America. Deport their asses.
> 
> tu es un idiot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Idiota..You are far more stupid than I thought. I gave Chicago and Detroit as an example because poor people with no chance to get out from poverty will likely become criminal.
> Mira Mira Now open that thick skull yours that is full maggots. If you deport those parents with us citizens kids. Where or what will they become when there's no food, no house, no land. Criminals. When they get older they will come back to us as criminals.
> Since they have no way of income whole family on welfare. Qualified to all welfare benefits. Including SSI
> Now they can petition their inlaws to us.
> Now the inlaws can petition their siblings. Now the siblings can petition their siblings. AND on AND on. They are all legal with full benefits. The numbers will be what? Just guessing 50 or 60 millions?
> Do you see the consequences? That's just wonderful.
> HOWEVER...  I doubt it if they take their kids with them. Most likely they will their children behind.
Click to expand...


So do tell, do all children in Mexico live with no food, no water and no shelter?  I mean if that's the case, then all Mexican children must turn into criminals.  If that's the case, we should close the borders altogether to Mexicans legal or not.  

I guess what you're saying is that Trump was absolutely correct.


----------



## bripat9643

Vandalshandle said:


> Staidhup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Immigration violations are not a misdemeanor, if I am not mistaken, a Federal offense. 40 states provide those guilty of violating a federal offense are permitted the right to vote, provided they serve their sentence and pay restitution and are legal US Citizens. Perpetrators of Federal immigration laws would be provided legal resident status, however, would have to become citizens to earn the right to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a misdemeanor. Nobody loses the right to vote for a misdemeanor.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2014/02/12/us/split-second-justice-as-us-cracks-down-on-border-crossers.html
Click to expand...


They never had the right to vote.  So how can the "lose" it?


----------



## 2aguy

charwin95 said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep the families together send the children back with their parents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But if the kids are older, its wrong to send children to a country they don't know. They might be attending school in the US, why deny them an education? They didn't commit a crime, their parents did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Then their parent's can make arrangements for them to stay in the States…….just like a bank robber who is going to jail has to make arrangements for their kids…we don't say…oh, the bank robber has kids so we can't send them to jail, do we?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Either you are dreamin or im dreamin reading your post. We are talking millions of kids not couple of kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What kind of parent would abandon their kids?
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Think it this way. Are you going to take them with you to Mexico with no future, no food or land to survive. Nothing. There are no parents in this world that will let that happen. That is why there are here to begin with.
> Or are you going to leave your kids here in U.S. with better chance of surviving? Or at least they eat.
> Why do you think illegals from El Salvador and other SA countries sent their unaccompanied children to U.S. borders? Those are just by the thousands.
> Now, think by the millions oh maybe 20, 30, 40 just guessing.  That you or me has to feed and care.
Click to expand...



they have a future...they can return to the states....


----------



## charwin95

Ray From Cleveland said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Deport the parents and the kids go with them. Not rocket science.
> 
> These kids have parents and they need to stay with those parents.
> 
> Oh and you know they will be coming back as criminals??
> 
> You must have one helluva crystal ball.
> 
> Pure common sense for someone with a brain. Which you don't seem to have.
> 
> comprendre
> 
> 
> 
> Nope it's the other way. You are making a pointless opinion with no common sense of the reality and consequences.
> I'm not even sure if you even understand how a kids will become criminals. Look around you. Look at the high crime cities these are poor and no means how to make a living but the illegal way.
> INTIENDE MUCHACHA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit. Underage kids need to be with parents.
> 
> If they are of age then they will be staying. Using that citizenship to do so. They may decide to go back with the parents. Who knows? Is sure don't.
> 
> As for kids as criminals? Take a look at Chicago, Detroit and any other major city idiot. The criminals aren't all Hispanic as you seem to suggest.
> 
> Catch a clue idiot. Send the illegals and all of their under aged kids right the hell out of America. Deport their asses.
> 
> tu es un idiot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Idiota..You are far more stupid than I thought. I gave Chicago and Detroit as an example because poor people with no chance to get out from poverty will likely become criminal.
> Mira Mira Now open that thick skull yours that is full maggots. If you deport those parents with us citizens kids. Where or what will they become when there's no food, no house, no land. Criminals. When they get older they will come back to us as criminals.
> Since they have no way of income whole family on welfare. Qualified to all welfare benefits. Including SSI
> Now they can petition their inlaws to us.
> Now the inlaws can petition their siblings. Now the siblings can petition their siblings. AND on AND on. They are all legal with full benefits. The numbers will be what? Just guessing 50 or 60 millions?
> Do you see the consequences? That's just wonderful.
> HOWEVER...  I doubt it if they take their kids with them. Most likely they will their children behind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So do tell, do all children in Mexico live with no food, no water and no shelter?  I mean if that's the case, then all Mexican children must turn into criminals.  If that's the case, we should close the borders altogether to Mexicans legal or not.
> 
> I guess what you're saying is that Trump was absolutely correct.
Click to expand...

Be realistic. They are US citizens. Your telling us they can't enter their own country?


----------



## charwin95

2aguy said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> But if the kids are older, its wrong to send children to a country they don't know. They might be attending school in the US, why deny them an education? They didn't commit a crime, their parents did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then their parent's can make arrangements for them to stay in the States…….just like a bank robber who is going to jail has to make arrangements for their kids…we don't say…oh, the bank robber has kids so we can't send them to jail, do we?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Either you are dreamin or im dreamin reading your post. We are talking millions of kids not couple of kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What kind of parent would abandon their kids?
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Think it this way. Are you going to take them with you to Mexico with no future, no food or land to survive. Nothing. There are no parents in this world that will let that happen. That is why there are here to begin with.
> Or are you going to leave your kids here in U.S. with better chance of surviving? Or at least they eat.
> Why do you think illegals from El Salvador and other SA countries sent their unaccompanied children to U.S. borders? Those are just by the thousands.
> Now, think by the millions oh maybe 20, 30, 40 just guessing.  That you or me has to feed and care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> they have a future...they can return to the states....
Click to expand...

No. They have a future if they stay here in U.S. soil.


----------



## Claudette

charwin95 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Deport the parents and the kids go with them. Not rocket science.
> 
> These kids have parents and they need to stay with those parents.
> 
> Oh and you know they will be coming back as criminals??
> 
> You must have one helluva crystal ball.
> 
> Pure common sense for someone with a brain. Which you don't seem to have.
> 
> comprendre
> 
> 
> 
> Nope it's the other way. You are making a pointless opinion with no common sense of the reality and consequences.
> I'm not even sure if you even understand how a kids will become criminals. Look around you. Look at the high crime cities these are poor and no means how to make a living but the illegal way.
> INTIENDE MUCHACHA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit. Underage kids need to be with parents.
> 
> If they are of age then they will be staying. Using that citizenship to do so. They may decide to go back with the parents. Who knows? Is sure don't.
> 
> As for kids as criminals? Take a look at Chicago, Detroit and any other major city idiot. The criminals aren't all Hispanic as you seem to suggest.
> 
> Catch a clue idiot. Send the illegals and all of their under aged kids right the hell out of America. Deport their asses.
> 
> tu es un idiot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Idiota..You are far more stupid than I thought. I gave Chicago and Detroit as an example because poor people with no chance to get out from poverty will likely become criminal.
> Mira Mira Now open that thick skull yours that is full maggots. If you deport those parents with us citizens kids. Where or what will they become when there's no food, no house, no land. Criminals. When they get older they will come back to us as criminals.
> Since they have no way of income whole family on welfare. Qualified to all welfare benefits. Including SSI
> Now they can petition their inlaws to us.
> Now the inlaws can petition their siblings. Now the siblings can petition their siblings. AND on AND on. They are all legal with full benefits. The numbers will be what? Just guessing 50 or 60 millions?
> Do you see the consequences? That's just wonderful.
> HOWEVER...  I doubt it if they take their kids with them. Most likely they will their children behind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So do tell, do all children in Mexico live with no food, no water and no shelter?  I mean if that's the case, then all Mexican children must turn into criminals.  If that's the case, we should close the borders altogether to Mexicans legal or not.
> 
> I guess what you're saying is that Trump was absolutely correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Be realistic. They are US citizens. Your telling us they can't enter their own country?
Click to expand...


They are also kids who need to be with their parents. God you're an idiot.

If the kids are of age then they can make the decision whether to stay or go with their parents.

Under aged kids need to be with parents. Parents who are not citizens of the US. Parents who ARE citizens of Mexico.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Claudette said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope it's the other way. You are making a pointless opinion with no common sense of the reality and consequences.
> I'm not even sure if you even understand how a kids will become criminals. Look around you. Look at the high crime cities these are poor and no means how to make a living but the illegal way.
> INTIENDE MUCHACHA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. Underage kids need to be with parents.
> 
> If they are of age then they will be staying. Using that citizenship to do so. They may decide to go back with the parents. Who knows? Is sure don't.
> 
> As for kids as criminals? Take a look at Chicago, Detroit and any other major city idiot. The criminals aren't all Hispanic as you seem to suggest.
> 
> Catch a clue idiot. Send the illegals and all of their under aged kids right the hell out of America. Deport their asses.
> 
> tu es un idiot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Idiota..You are far more stupid than I thought. I gave Chicago and Detroit as an example because poor people with no chance to get out from poverty will likely become criminal.
> Mira Mira Now open that thick skull yours that is full maggots. If you deport those parents with us citizens kids. Where or what will they become when there's no food, no house, no land. Criminals. When they get older they will come back to us as criminals.
> Since they have no way of income whole family on welfare. Qualified to all welfare benefits. Including SSI
> Now they can petition their inlaws to us.
> Now the inlaws can petition their siblings. Now the siblings can petition their siblings. AND on AND on. They are all legal with full benefits. The numbers will be what? Just guessing 50 or 60 millions?
> Do you see the consequences? That's just wonderful.
> HOWEVER...  I doubt it if they take their kids with them. Most likely they will their children behind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So do tell, do all children in Mexico live with no food, no water and no shelter?  I mean if that's the case, then all Mexican children must turn into criminals.  If that's the case, we should close the borders altogether to Mexicans legal or not.
> 
> I guess what you're saying is that Trump was absolutely correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Be realistic. They are US citizens. Your telling us they can't enter their own country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are also kids who need to be with their parents. God you're an idiot.
> 
> If the kids are of age then they can make the decision whether to stay or go with their parents.
> 
> Under aged kids need to be with parents. Parents who are not citizens of the US. Parents who ARE citizens of Mexico.
Click to expand...

Gonna be fun when you try to deport the parents and the other nations won't let the kids in because they are American citizens...


----------



## Claudette

Oh you think they won't let the kids in with the parents?? I doubt that. Kids go with parents and always have regardless of citizenship. They are underage and those countries know it.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Claudette said:


> Oh you think they won't let the kids in with the parents?? I doubt that. Kids go with parents and always have regardless of citizenship. They are underage and those countries know it.


Doesn't mean they are going to be let in as residents.  This isn't a week at Casa Wetback and they are US citizens after all...


----------



## Claudette

Yup. Us citizens who are with parents. I doubt any country would separate the two. The fact that you do shows me what an idiot you truly are.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Claudette said:


> Yup. Us citizens who are with parents. I doubt any country would separate the two. The fact that you do shows me what an idiot you truly are.


Look it up.  The age doesn't matter, the citizenship does.  As an American you can't just pop in and stay in another nation you aren't a citizen of.


----------



## Claudette

They are kids with their parents. I seriously doubt any Govt. of another country will kick them out.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Claudette said:


> They are kids with their parents. I seriously doubt any Govt. of another country will kick them out.


Don't doubt, look it up.  There are rules about this and there are nations that won't even take their adults back let alone American children.

Works like this, and that's without kids who are American citizens: Immigrants with criminal records go free in U.S. because home countries refuse to accept them - Washington Times


----------



## Politico

Tipsycatlover said:


> Keep the families together send the children back with their parents.


That.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Politico said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep the families together send the children back with their parents.
> 
> 
> 
> That.
Click to expand...

Meaning, deport American citizens as well...


----------



## Ravi

10 million Elian gonzalez's. Except this time they are Americans. I can't wait to see armed government employees putting American children into fema camps.


----------



## Geaux4it

charwin95 said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep the families together send the children back with their parents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But if the kids are older, its wrong to send children to a country they don't know. They might be attending school in the US, why deny them an education? They didn't commit a crime, their parents did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Then their parent's can make arrangements for them to stay in the States…….just like a bank robber who is going to jail has to make arrangements for their kids…we don't say…oh, the bank robber has kids so we can't send them to jail, do we?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Either you are dreamin or im dreamin reading your post. We are talking millions of kids not couple of kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What kind of parent would abandon their kids?
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Think it this way. Are you going to take them with you to Mexico with no future, no food or land to survive. Nothing. There are no parents in this world that will let that happen. That is why there are here to begin with.
> Or are you going to leave your kids here in U.S. with better chance of surviving? Or at least they eat.
> Why do you think illegals from El Salvador and other SA countries sent their unaccompanied children to U.S. borders? Those are just by the thousands.
> Now, think by the millions oh maybe 20, 30, 40 just guessing.  That you or me has to feed and care.
Click to expand...


Not my problem.... Its there's... Nobody ever said life was easy. There are consequences for every decision we make in life. It's a risk the criminals took when they broke the law

Sucks to get caught

-Geaux


----------



## Geaux4it

Claudette said:


> Yup. Us citizens who are with parents. I doubt any country would separate the two. The fact that you do shows me what an idiot you truly are.



A country is not separating anyone. The parents would have that action

-Geaux


----------



## Geaux4it

Ravi said:


> 10 million Elian gonzalez's. Except this time they are Americans. I can't wait to see armed government employees putting American children into fema camps.



Wait, we would find a way to take care of the citizens. The criminals however, have to go

-Geaux


----------



## Geaux4it

PaintMyHouse said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep the families together send the children back with their parents.
> 
> 
> 
> That.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meaning, deport American citizens as well...
Click to expand...


The government is not deporting them. You have a problem with parents doing what they want with their kids?

-Geaux


----------



## charwin95

Claudette said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope it's the other way. You are making a pointless opinion with no common sense of the reality and consequences.
> I'm not even sure if you even understand how a kids will become criminals. Look around you. Look at the high crime cities these are poor and no means how to make a living but the illegal way.
> INTIENDE MUCHACHA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. Underage kids need to be with parents.
> 
> If they are of age then they will be staying. Using that citizenship to do so. They may decide to go back with the parents. Who knows? Is sure don't.
> 
> As for kids as criminals? Take a look at Chicago, Detroit and any other major city idiot. The criminals aren't all Hispanic as you seem to suggest.
> 
> Catch a clue idiot. Send the illegals and all of their under aged kids right the hell out of America. Deport their asses.
> 
> tu es un idiot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Idiota..You are far more stupid than I thought. I gave Chicago and Detroit as an example because poor people with no chance to get out from poverty will likely become criminal.
> Mira Mira Now open that thick skull yours that is full maggots. If you deport those parents with us citizens kids. Where or what will they become when there's no food, no house, no land. Criminals. When they get older they will come back to us as criminals.
> Since they have no way of income whole family on welfare. Qualified to all welfare benefits. Including SSI
> Now they can petition their inlaws to us.
> Now the inlaws can petition their siblings. Now the siblings can petition their siblings. AND on AND on. They are all legal with full benefits. The numbers will be what? Just guessing 50 or 60 millions?
> Do you see the consequences? That's just wonderful.
> HOWEVER...  I doubt it if they take their kids with them. Most likely they will their children behind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So do tell, do all children in Mexico live with no food, no water and no shelter?  I mean if that's the case, then all Mexican children must turn into criminals.  If that's the case, we should close the borders altogether to Mexicans legal or not.
> 
> I guess what you're saying is that Trump was absolutely correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Be realistic. They are US citizens. Your telling us they can't enter their own country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are also kids who need to be with their parents. God you're an idiot.
> 
> If the kids are of age then they can make the decision whether to stay or go with their parents.
> 
> Under aged kids need to be with parents. Parents who are not citizens of the US. Parents who ARE citizens of Mexico.
Click to expand...

From a maggot brain? Sure. Get real.


----------



## Claudette

charwin95 said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. Underage kids need to be with parents.
> 
> If they are of age then they will be staying. Using that citizenship to do so. They may decide to go back with the parents. Who knows? Is sure don't.
> 
> As for kids as criminals? Take a look at Chicago, Detroit and any other major city idiot. The criminals aren't all Hispanic as you seem to suggest.
> 
> Catch a clue idiot. Send the illegals and all of their under aged kids right the hell out of America. Deport their asses.
> 
> tu es un idiot
> 
> 
> 
> Idiota..You are far more stupid than I thought. I gave Chicago and Detroit as an example because poor people with no chance to get out from poverty will likely become criminal.
> Mira Mira Now open that thick skull yours that is full maggots. If you deport those parents with us citizens kids. Where or what will they become when there's no food, no house, no land. Criminals. When they get older they will come back to us as criminals.
> Since they have no way of income whole family on welfare. Qualified to all welfare benefits. Including SSI
> Now they can petition their inlaws to us.
> Now the inlaws can petition their siblings. Now the siblings can petition their siblings. AND on AND on. They are all legal with full benefits. The numbers will be what? Just guessing 50 or 60 millions?
> Do you see the consequences? That's just wonderful.
> HOWEVER...  I doubt it if they take their kids with them. Most likely they will their children behind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So do tell, do all children in Mexico live with no food, no water and no shelter?  I mean if that's the case, then all Mexican children must turn into criminals.  If that's the case, we should close the borders altogether to Mexicans legal or not.
> 
> I guess what you're saying is that Trump was absolutely correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Be realistic. They are US citizens. Your telling us they can't enter their own country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are also kids who need to be with their parents. God you're an idiot.
> 
> If the kids are of age then they can make the decision whether to stay or go with their parents.
> 
> Under aged kids need to be with parents. Parents who are not citizens of the US. Parents who ARE citizens of Mexico.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From a maggot brain? Sure. Get real.
Click to expand...


Speaking of maggot brains?? Just what do you use for a brain because you don't seem to have one.


----------



## charwin95

Claudette said:


> Oh you think they won't let the kids in with the parents?? I doubt that. Kids go with parents and always have regardless of citizenship. They are underage and those countries know it.


Nope. Life and how these people breathe are far different than what you ultraconservative think. 
There are thousands of unaccompanied children from El Salvador and other SA countries that crossed our border in TX. Their parents shoved them here so we can take care of them. They did that because of hardship and criminal activities. Remember these people has house or jobs that they were able live with.. 
Now if I deport you and your entire family to Mexico. You don't have a home, no jobs, no food and no where to turn to. Are you going to let your kids starve? Or do something before that happen. 
I'm just being realistic. 
BTW. You might impressed me and others with your potty trashy mouth of yours.


----------



## charwin95

Claudette said:


> Yup. Us citizens who are with parents. I doubt any country would separate the two. The fact that you do shows me what an idiot you truly are.


If they know that U.S. gov. will do that. All they have to do is leave their kids to any establishments like churches etc.


----------



## charwin95

Ravi said:


> 10 million Elian gonzalez's. Except this time they are Americans. I can't wait to see armed government employees putting American children into fema camps.


I think that is what going to happen. It's very good to hear. DEPORT ALL ILLEGALS but people are not thinking of the consequences. It will be a gargantuan unimaginable mess. Good lord I hope that's not going to happen.


----------



## charwin95

Geaux4it said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> But if the kids are older, its wrong to send children to a country they don't know. They might be attending school in the US, why deny them an education? They didn't commit a crime, their parents did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then their parent's can make arrangements for them to stay in the States…….just like a bank robber who is going to jail has to make arrangements for their kids…we don't say…oh, the bank robber has kids so we can't send them to jail, do we?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Either you are dreamin or im dreamin reading your post. We are talking millions of kids not couple of kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What kind of parent would abandon their kids?
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Think it this way. Are you going to take them with you to Mexico with no future, no food or land to survive. Nothing. There are no parents in this world that will let that happen. That is why there are here to begin with.
> Or are you going to leave your kids here in U.S. with better chance of surviving? Or at least they eat.
> Why do you think illegals from El Salvador and other SA countries sent their unaccompanied children to U.S. borders? Those are just by the thousands.
> Now, think by the millions oh maybe 20, 30, 40 just guessing.  That you or me has to feed and care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not my problem.... Its there's... Nobody ever said life was easy. There are consequences for every decision we make in life. It's a risk the criminals took when they broke the law
> 
> Sucks to get caught
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...

Yep not your problem but tax payers do.


----------



## charwin95

Geaux4it said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. Us citizens who are with parents. I doubt any country would separate the two. The fact that you do shows me what an idiot you truly are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A country is not separating anyone. The parents would have that action
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...

Exactly. The parents will have that action.  Go ahead deport us citizens kids and illegal parents. Great. 
Go ahead deport illegal parents only and will take care these kids. Great. 
That is wonderful. Eh. 
Either way you want to go. Imagine the inhumane and unimaginable consequences.


----------



## charwin95

Geaux4it said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep the families together send the children back with their parents.
> 
> 
> 
> That.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meaning, deport American citizens as well...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The government is not deporting them. You have a problem with parents doing what they want with their kids?
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...

If you deport and they take their kids with them. Technically you deported both. MBut I doubt that they will take their kids with them.


----------



## Ravi

charwin95 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 10 million Elian gonzalez's. Except this time they are Americans. I can't wait to see armed government employees putting American children into fema camps.
> 
> 
> 
> I think that is what going to happen. It's very good to hear. DEPORT ALL ILLEGALS but people are not thinking of the consequences. It will be a gargantuan unimaginable mess. Good lord I hope that's not going to happen.
Click to expand...

It's not going to happen. The GOP is just playing to their supporters bigotry.


----------



## TooTall

PaintMyHouse said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. Underage kids need to be with parents.
> 
> If they are of age then they will be staying. Using that citizenship to do so. They may decide to go back with the parents. Who knows? Is sure don't.
> 
> As for kids as criminals? Take a look at Chicago, Detroit and any other major city idiot. The criminals aren't all Hispanic as you seem to suggest.
> 
> Catch a clue idiot. Send the illegals and all of their under aged kids right the hell out of America. Deport their asses.
> 
> tu es un idiot
> 
> 
> 
> Idiota..You are far more stupid than I thought. I gave Chicago and Detroit as an example because poor people with no chance to get out from poverty will likely become criminal.
> Mira Mira Now open that thick skull yours that is full maggots. If you deport those parents with us citizens kids. Where or what will they become when there's no food, no house, no land. Criminals. When they get older they will come back to us as criminals.
> Since they have no way of income whole family on welfare. Qualified to all welfare benefits. Including SSI
> Now they can petition their inlaws to us.
> Now the inlaws can petition their siblings. Now the siblings can petition their siblings. AND on AND on. They are all legal with full benefits. The numbers will be what? Just guessing 50 or 60 millions?
> Do you see the consequences? That's just wonderful.
> HOWEVER...  I doubt it if they take their kids with them. Most likely they will their children behind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So do tell, do all children in Mexico live with no food, no water and no shelter?  I mean if that's the case, then all Mexican children must turn into criminals.  If that's the case, we should close the borders altogether to Mexicans legal or not.
> 
> I guess what you're saying is that Trump was absolutely correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Be realistic. They are US citizens. Your telling us they can't enter their own country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are also kids who need to be with their parents. God you're an idiot.
> 
> If the kids are of age then they can make the decision whether to stay or go with their parents.
> 
> Under aged kids need to be with parents. Parents who are not citizens of the US. Parents who ARE citizens of Mexico.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gonna be fun when you try to deport the parents and the other nations won't let the kids in because they are American citizens...
Click to expand...


They could sneak them across the border the same way they got to the US.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

TooTall said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Idiota..You are far more stupid than I thought. I gave Chicago and Detroit as an example because poor people with no chance to get out from poverty will likely become criminal.
> Mira Mira Now open that thick skull yours that is full maggots. If you deport those parents with us citizens kids. Where or what will they become when there's no food, no house, no land. Criminals. When they get older they will come back to us as criminals.
> Since they have no way of income whole family on welfare. Qualified to all welfare benefits. Including SSI
> Now they can petition their inlaws to us.
> Now the inlaws can petition their siblings. Now the siblings can petition their siblings. AND on AND on. They are all legal with full benefits. The numbers will be what? Just guessing 50 or 60 millions?
> Do you see the consequences? That's just wonderful.
> HOWEVER...  I doubt it if they take their kids with them. Most likely they will their children behind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So do tell, do all children in Mexico live with no food, no water and no shelter?  I mean if that's the case, then all Mexican children must turn into criminals.  If that's the case, we should close the borders altogether to Mexicans legal or not.
> 
> I guess what you're saying is that Trump was absolutely correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Be realistic. They are US citizens. Your telling us they can't enter their own country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are also kids who need to be with their parents. God you're an idiot.
> 
> If the kids are of age then they can make the decision whether to stay or go with their parents.
> 
> Under aged kids need to be with parents. Parents who are not citizens of the US. Parents who ARE citizens of Mexico.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gonna be fun when you try to deport the parents and the other nations won't let the kids in because they are American citizens...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They could sneak them across the border the same way they got to the US.
Click to expand...

Gonna have to.  Mexico certainly doesn't want them back, with their American citizen brats in tow no less.  Expect Mexico to refuse entry.  That will fuck Trump good...


----------



## Claudette

Ravi said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 10 million Elian gonzalez's. Except this time they are Americans. I can't wait to see armed government employees putting American children into fema camps.
> 
> 
> 
> I think that is what going to happen. It's very good to hear. DEPORT ALL ILLEGALS but people are not thinking of the consequences. It will be a gargantuan unimaginable mess. Good lord I hope that's not going to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not going to happen. The GOP is just playing to their supporters bigotry.
Click to expand...


I don't call wanting illegals out of the country bigotry.

And I'm surprised that you do.


----------



## TooTall

PaintMyHouse said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> So do tell, do all children in Mexico live with no food, no water and no shelter?  I mean if that's the case, then all Mexican children must turn into criminals.  If that's the case, we should close the borders altogether to Mexicans legal or not.
> 
> I guess what you're saying is that Trump was absolutely correct.
> 
> 
> 
> Be realistic. They are US citizens. Your telling us they can't enter their own country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are also kids who need to be with their parents. God you're an idiot.
> 
> If the kids are of age then they can make the decision whether to stay or go with their parents.
> 
> Under aged kids need to be with parents. Parents who are not citizens of the US. Parents who ARE citizens of Mexico.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gonna be fun when you try to deport the parents and the other nations won't let the kids in because they are American citizens...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They could sneak them across the border the same way they got to the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gonna have to.  Mexico certainly doesn't want them back, with their American citizen brats in tow no less.  Expect Mexico to refuse entry.  That will fuck Trump good...
Click to expand...


Actually,that will fuck the American taxpayer.  I doubt the Mexican government would refuse admittance to a Mexican citizen.


----------



## Politico

PaintMyHouse said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep the families together send the children back with their parents.
> 
> 
> 
> That.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meaning, deport American citizens as well...
Click to expand...

Someone who snuck across the border is not a citizen.


----------



## Geaux4it

charwin95 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 10 million Elian gonzalez's. Except this time they are Americans. I can't wait to see armed government employees putting American children into fema camps.
> 
> 
> 
> I think that is what going to happen. It's very good to hear. DEPORT ALL ILLEGALS but people are not thinking of the consequences. It will be a gargantuan unimaginable mess. Good lord I hope that's not going to happen.
Click to expand...


And I hope it does. This is America and we can do what we want. Load them up in a C-17, hot stop in Mexico City. Dump them on the ramp, wheels up and back in San Diego for happy hour

-Geaux


----------



## Geaux4it

charwin95 said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep the families together send the children back with their parents.
> 
> 
> 
> That.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meaning, deport American citizens as well...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The government is not deporting them. You have a problem with parents doing what they want with their kids?
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you deport and they take their kids with them. Technically you deported both. MBut I doubt that they will take their kids with them.
Click to expand...


No, you deport the criminal. As other have said, we're not to concerned when little Tyrone's dad goes to the big house. Are we suppose to care of everyones kid in prison too?

-Geaux


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Politico said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep the families together send the children back with their parents.
> 
> 
> 
> That.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meaning, deport American citizens as well...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone who snuck across the border is not a citizen.
Click to expand...

Nope, but their babies born here are.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

TooTall said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be realistic. They are US citizens. Your telling us they can't enter their own country?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are also kids who need to be with their parents. God you're an idiot.
> 
> If the kids are of age then they can make the decision whether to stay or go with their parents.
> 
> Under aged kids need to be with parents. Parents who are not citizens of the US. Parents who ARE citizens of Mexico.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gonna be fun when you try to deport the parents and the other nations won't let the kids in because they are American citizens...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They could sneak them across the border the same way they got to the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gonna have to.  Mexico certainly doesn't want them back, with their American citizen brats in tow no less.  Expect Mexico to refuse entry.  That will fuck Trump good...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually,that will fuck the American taxpayer.  I doubt the Mexican government would refuse admittance to a Mexican citizen.
Click to expand...

Fine, except their kids born here are American citizens.  Countries refuse all the time BTW.


----------



## Geaux4it

PaintMyHouse said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep the families together send the children back with their parents.
> 
> 
> 
> That.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meaning, deport American citizens as well...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone who snuck across the border is not a citizen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, but their babies born here are.
Click to expand...


I'm not so bent on them being citizens since they were born here. But if mom and dad are criminals, aka illegals, they will be deported. I would keep my kid with me. But that's just me. If you want to leave your kids in the streets here, well that's pretty harsh

-Geaux


----------



## Geaux4it

PaintMyHouse said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are also kids who need to be with their parents. God you're an idiot.
> 
> If the kids are of age then they can make the decision whether to stay or go with their parents.
> 
> Under aged kids need to be with parents. Parents who are not citizens of the US. Parents who ARE citizens of Mexico.
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna be fun when you try to deport the parents and the other nations won't let the kids in because they are American citizens...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They could sneak them across the border the same way they got to the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gonna have to.  Mexico certainly doesn't want them back, with their American citizen brats in tow no less.  Expect Mexico to refuse entry.  That will fuck Trump good...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually,that will fuck the American taxpayer.  I doubt the Mexican government would refuse admittance to a Mexican citizen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fine, except their kids born here are American citizens.  Countries refuse all the time BTW.
Click to expand...


Wrong, babies born here have dual citizenship. Go read the Mexican Constitution

-Geaux


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Geaux4it said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep the families together send the children back with their parents.
> 
> 
> 
> That.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meaning, deport American citizens as well...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone who snuck across the border is not a citizen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, but their babies born here are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not so bent on them being citizens since they were born here. But if mom and dad are criminals, aka illegals, they will be deported. I would keep my kid with me. But that's just me. If you want to leave your kids in the streets here, well that's pretty harsh
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...

Why would other nations grant residency to American citizens?  Oh right, they wouldn't half to, and they don't even have to take their citizens back if they choose not to.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Geaux4it said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna be fun when you try to deport the parents and the other nations won't let the kids in because they are American citizens...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They could sneak them across the border the same way they got to the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gonna have to.  Mexico certainly doesn't want them back, with their American citizen brats in tow no less.  Expect Mexico to refuse entry.  That will fuck Trump good...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually,that will fuck the American taxpayer.  I doubt the Mexican government would refuse admittance to a Mexican citizen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fine, except their kids born here are American citizens.  Countries refuse all the time BTW.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong, babies born here have dual citizenship. Go read the Mexican Constitution
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...

If Mexico decides to treat them as citizens that is up to Mexico.  I am only concerned with those perfectly willing to deport little brown Americans...


----------



## Geaux4it

PaintMyHouse said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> That.
> 
> 
> 
> Meaning, deport American citizens as well...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone who snuck across the border is not a citizen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, but their babies born here are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not so bent on them being citizens since they were born here. But if mom and dad are criminals, aka illegals, they will be deported. I would keep my kid with me. But that's just me. If you want to leave your kids in the streets here, well that's pretty harsh
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would other nations grant residency to American citizens?  Oh right, they wouldn't half to, and they don't even have to take their citizens back if they choose not to.
Click to expand...


That's fine with me. Dump them on the ramp. Return to sender 

-Geaux


----------



## Geaux4it

PaintMyHouse said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> They could sneak them across the border the same way they got to the US.
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna have to.  Mexico certainly doesn't want them back, with their American citizen brats in tow no less.  Expect Mexico to refuse entry.  That will fuck Trump good...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually,that will fuck the American taxpayer.  I doubt the Mexican government would refuse admittance to a Mexican citizen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fine, except their kids born here are American citizens.  Countries refuse all the time BTW.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong, babies born here have dual citizenship. Go read the Mexican Constitution
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Mexico decides to treat them as citizens that is up to Mexico.  I am only concerned about those perfectly willing to deport little brown Americans...
Click to expand...


The drama... brown..... ooohhhhh,,,,

Deport the criminals. We don't need them or more importantly, can't support them anymore

Free ride is over

-Geaux


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Geaux4it said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meaning, deport American citizens as well...
> 
> 
> 
> Someone who snuck across the border is not a citizen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, but their babies born here are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not so bent on them being citizens since they were born here. But if mom and dad are criminals, aka illegals, they will be deported. I would keep my kid with me. But that's just me. If you want to leave your kids in the streets here, well that's pretty harsh
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would other nations grant residency to American citizens?  Oh right, they wouldn't half to, and they don't even have to take their citizens back if they choose not to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's fine with me. Dump them on the ramp. Return to sender
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...

This is fine with you, and it's not gonna happen so just enjoy your fantasy...


----------



## Geaux4it

PaintMyHouse said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone who snuck across the border is not a citizen.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, but their babies born here are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not so bent on them being citizens since they were born here. But if mom and dad are criminals, aka illegals, they will be deported. I would keep my kid with me. But that's just me. If you want to leave your kids in the streets here, well that's pretty harsh
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would other nations grant residency to American citizens?  Oh right, they wouldn't half to, and they don't even have to take their citizens back if they choose not to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's fine with me. Dump them on the ramp. Return to sender
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is fine with you, and it's not gonna happen so just enjoy your fantasy...
Click to expand...


DEFLECTION.

LMAO

-Geaux

-


----------



## Geaux4it

More like this

-Geaux


*World War Two - Japanese Internment Camps in the USA*


----------



## PaintMyHouse

Geaux4it said:


> More like this
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> *World War Two - Japanese Internment Camps in the USA*


Also not gonna happen.  Been there, failed at that, paid up for it...


----------



## TooTall

PaintMyHouse said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are also kids who need to be with their parents. God you're an idiot.
> 
> If the kids are of age then they can make the decision whether to stay or go with their parents.
> 
> Under aged kids need to be with parents. Parents who are not citizens of the US. Parents who ARE citizens of Mexico.
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna be fun when you try to deport the parents and the other nations won't let the kids in because they are American citizens...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They could sneak them across the border the same way they got to the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gonna have to.  Mexico certainly doesn't want them back, with their American citizen brats in tow no less.  Expect Mexico to refuse entry.  That will fuck Trump good...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually,that will fuck the American taxpayer.  I doubt the Mexican government would refuse admittance to a Mexican citizen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fine, except their kids born here are American citizens.  Countries refuse all the time BTW.
Click to expand...


In that case it would be Mexico that was breaking up the family, not the US.


----------



## PaintMyHouse

TooTall said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna be fun when you try to deport the parents and the other nations won't let the kids in because they are American citizens...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They could sneak them across the border the same way they got to the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gonna have to.  Mexico certainly doesn't want them back, with their American citizen brats in tow no less.  Expect Mexico to refuse entry.  That will fuck Trump good...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually,that will fuck the American taxpayer.  I doubt the Mexican government would refuse admittance to a Mexican citizen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fine, except their kids born here are American citizens.  Countries refuse all the time BTW.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In that case it would be Mexico that was breaking up the family, not the US.
Click to expand...

It matters not, if the goal is to keep the family together then they will still be here.  Fucks you good now eh?


----------



## jon_berzerk

Obiwan said:


> Little-Acorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a pretty common scenario today. Illegal alien parents who produced kids in the U.S., get busted and deported. What happens to their U.S. citizen kids? Especially young kids, barely past toddler stage?
> 
> An adult man crosses the border illegally, and lives here. He marries someone, say another illegal alien. They have kids here. The kids are U.S. citizens under the current interpretation of the 14th amendment, since they were born on U.S. soil.
> 
> Then the man (and maybe his wife) get busted by ICE, proven to be illegal aliens (which they in fact are), and get listed for deportation.
> 
> What happens to the kids?
> 
> The kids are U.S. citizens, no doubt about it. ICE has no grounds whatever for deporting them. But the parents are unquestionably illegal aliens, and the law is clear, the parents must be deported. Must the family be broken up? Who says so?
> 
> I've hear some people protest that it's inhuman for ICE to separate the kids (who are, say, 3 and 4 years old by now) from their parents. But is it ICE who is actually doing that?
> 
> This man knew before he ever came here, that he was breaking U.S. law, and was subject to deportation if caught. And his wife, if she is also an illegal alien, knew the same about herself. And when they were making kids here on U.S. soil and delivering them, they knew the same was still true.
> 
> It's not ICE who is planning to split up this family. It is the man and his wife, knowing that he and she might be booted out at any time for breaking U.S. immigration law, and that any kids they produced while living illegally in America, would be citizens NOT subject to deporation. They knew all these things going in. And one must assume they planned for them. (If they didn't plan, whose fault is that?)
> 
> So, what did this man and his wife plan would happen to their U.S. kids if and when they (the parents) got busted and deported? What plans did they make about what should happen to their kids? The kids are 3 and 4 years old now. They are considered U.S. citizens and have the legal right to stay in this country. Of course, they can't stay alone in the house their parents were just deported out of, if there are no other responsible adults around - the kids are just 3 and 4 years old. Of course, the kids also have the legal right to go with their parents back to the parents' home country.
> 
> The parents knew going in, that their own deportation was possible and legal... and even just. WHAT DID THEY PLAN FOR THEIR KIDS if that were to happen to them?
> 
> Did they plan that those kids would come back to the parents' home country with them? Or did they plan that the kids would stay with other (legal) family, however distantly related, in the U.S.? Or...? What DID these parents plan, for the time when the parents got busted?
> 
> Where does anyone get the idea that the government is responsible for the kids?
> 
> The parents are responsible for their kids. What have they planned?
> 
> 
> 
> Put them up for adoption.
Click to expand...


they should go with their parents 

they are not citizens either


----------



## paddymurphy

jon_berzerk said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little-Acorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a pretty common scenario today. Illegal alien parents who produced kids in the U.S., get busted and deported. What happens to their U.S. citizen kids? Especially young kids, barely past toddler stage?
> 
> An adult man crosses the border illegally, and lives here. He marries someone, say another illegal alien. They have kids here. The kids are U.S. citizens under the current interpretation of the 14th amendment, since they were born on U.S. soil.
> 
> Then the man (and maybe his wife) get busted by ICE, proven to be illegal aliens (which they in fact are), and get listed for deportation.
> 
> What happens to the kids?
> 
> The kids are U.S. citizens, no doubt about it. ICE has no grounds whatever for deporting them. But the parents are unquestionably illegal aliens, and the law is clear, the parents must be deported. Must the family be broken up? Who says so?
> 
> I've hear some people protest that it's inhuman for ICE to separate the kids (who are, say, 3 and 4 years old by now) from their parents. But is it ICE who is actually doing that?
> 
> This man knew before he ever came here, that he was breaking U.S. law, and was subject to deportation if caught. And his wife, if she is also an illegal alien, knew the same about herself. And when they were making kids here on U.S. soil and delivering them, they knew the same was still true.
> 
> It's not ICE who is planning to split up this family. It is the man and his wife, knowing that he and she might be booted out at any time for breaking U.S. immigration law, and that any kids they produced while living illegally in America, would be citizens NOT subject to deporation. They knew all these things going in. And one must assume they planned for them. (If they didn't plan, whose fault is that?)
> 
> So, what did this man and his wife plan would happen to their U.S. kids if and when they (the parents) got busted and deported? What plans did they make about what should happen to their kids? The kids are 3 and 4 years old now. They are considered U.S. citizens and have the legal right to stay in this country. Of course, they can't stay alone in the house their parents were just deported out of, if there are no other responsible adults around - the kids are just 3 and 4 years old. Of course, the kids also have the legal right to go with their parents back to the parents' home country.
> 
> The parents knew going in, that their own deportation was possible and legal... and even just. WHAT DID THEY PLAN FOR THEIR KIDS if that were to happen to them?
> 
> Did they plan that those kids would come back to the parents' home country with them? Or did they plan that the kids would stay with other (legal) family, however distantly related, in the U.S.? Or...? What DID these parents plan, for the time when the parents got busted?
> 
> Where does anyone get the idea that the government is responsible for the kids?
> 
> The parents are responsible for their kids. What have they planned?
> 
> 
> 
> Put them up for adoption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they should go with their parents
> 
> they are not citizens either
Click to expand...

They are citizens.  Persons born on the soil of the United States, other than if those born to parents here as ambassadors or diplomatic personnel, have been citizens since the founding of this nation.  The principle that persons born in a nation and not exempt from the jurisdiction of that nation because they are diplomats was well established in the Common Law of England and well known to the drafters of the constitution.  They knew what it meant when they used the term natural born and they knew it to mean that persons born here were citizens unless their parents were immune from the jurisdiction of that nation because they were ambassadors or diplomats.


----------



## Unkotare

jon_berzerk said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little-Acorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a pretty common scenario today. Illegal alien parents who produced kids in the U.S., get busted and deported. What happens to their U.S. citizen kids? Especially young kids, barely past toddler stage?
> 
> An adult man crosses the border illegally, and lives here. He marries someone, say another illegal alien. They have kids here. The kids are U.S. citizens under the current interpretation of the 14th amendment, since they were born on U.S. soil.
> 
> Then the man (and maybe his wife) get busted by ICE, proven to be illegal aliens (which they in fact are), and get listed for deportation.
> 
> What happens to the kids?
> 
> The kids are U.S. citizens, no doubt about it. ICE has no grounds whatever for deporting them. But the parents are unquestionably illegal aliens, and the law is clear, the parents must be deported. Must the family be broken up? Who says so?
> 
> I've hear some people protest that it's inhuman for ICE to separate the kids (who are, say, 3 and 4 years old by now) from their parents. But is it ICE who is actually doing that?
> 
> This man knew before he ever came here, that he was breaking U.S. law, and was subject to deportation if caught. And his wife, if she is also an illegal alien, knew the same about herself. And when they were making kids here on U.S. soil and delivering them, they knew the same was still true.
> 
> It's not ICE who is planning to split up this family. It is the man and his wife, knowing that he and she might be booted out at any time for breaking U.S. immigration law, and that any kids they produced while living illegally in America, would be citizens NOT subject to deporation. They knew all these things going in. And one must assume they planned for them. (If they didn't plan, whose fault is that?)
> 
> So, what did this man and his wife plan would happen to their U.S. kids if and when they (the parents) got busted and deported? What plans did they make about what should happen to their kids? The kids are 3 and 4 years old now. They are considered U.S. citizens and have the legal right to stay in this country. Of course, they can't stay alone in the house their parents were just deported out of, if there are no other responsible adults around - the kids are just 3 and 4 years old. Of course, the kids also have the legal right to go with their parents back to the parents' home country.
> 
> The parents knew going in, that their own deportation was possible and legal... and even just. WHAT DID THEY PLAN FOR THEIR KIDS if that were to happen to them?
> 
> Did they plan that those kids would come back to the parents' home country with them? Or did they plan that the kids would stay with other (legal) family, however distantly related, in the U.S.? Or...? What DID these parents plan, for the time when the parents got busted?
> 
> Where does anyone get the idea that the government is responsible for the kids?
> 
> The parents are responsible for their kids. What have they planned?
> 
> 
> 
> Put them up for adoption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they should go with their parents
> 
> they are not citizens either
Click to expand...



If they are born here, they are.


----------



## charwin95

Politico said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep the families together send the children back with their parents.
> 
> 
> 
> That.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meaning, deport American citizens as well...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone who snuck across the border is not a citizen.
Click to expand...

We are talking about the U.S. Citizen kids. Not the parents.


----------



## charwin95

Geaux4it said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 10 million Elian gonzalez's. Except this time they are Americans. I can't wait to see armed government employees putting American children into fema camps.
> 
> 
> 
> I think that is what going to happen. It's very good to hear. DEPORT ALL ILLEGALS but people are not thinking of the consequences. It will be a gargantuan unimaginable mess. Good lord I hope that's not going to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I hope it does. This is America and we can do what we want. Load them up in a C-17, hot stop in Mexico City. Dump them on the ramp, wheels up and back in San Diego for happy hour
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...

WTF. Right on bro. You are impressing me with you ability to grasp the reality. But keep trying.


----------



## charwin95

Geaux4it said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep the families together send the children back with their parents.
> 
> 
> 
> That.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meaning, deport American citizens as well...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The government is not deporting them. You have a problem with parents doing what they want with their kids?
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you deport and they take their kids with them. Technically you deported both. MBut I doubt that they will take their kids with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you deport the criminal. As other have said, we're not to concerned when little Tyrone's dad goes to the big house. Are we suppose to care of everyones kid in prison too?
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...

We went through this. Talking about  millions of kids let say 20 or more maybe. Compared that a father or mother that went to jail. 
I know you and I  went through this already. Keep trying you might get educated.


----------



## charwin95

Geaux4it said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep the families together send the children back with their parents.
> 
> 
> 
> That.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meaning, deport American citizens as well...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone who snuck across the border is not a citizen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, but their babies born here are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not so bent on them being citizens since they were born here. But if mom and dad are criminals, aka illegals, they will be deported. I would keep my kid with me. But that's just me. If you want to leave your kids in the streets here, well that's pretty harsh
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...

No parents will leave their kids in the streets. They just dump them to homeless centers, churches etc. That we American tax payers has to find a camp. Feed them cloth schools etc. At least they eat and have a better future. 
Why would you YOU take your kids to Mexico? You don't have a home, no jobs, no food, no future. Nothing. Are you  willing to do that? I hope you do not have a kid.


----------



## charwin95

Geaux4it said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna be fun when you try to deport the parents and the other nations won't let the kids in because they are American citizens...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They could sneak them across the border the same way they got to the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gonna have to.  Mexico certainly doesn't want them back, with their American citizen brats in tow no less.  Expect Mexico to refuse entry.  That will fuck Trump good...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually,that will fuck the American taxpayer.  I doubt the Mexican government would refuse admittance to a Mexican citizen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fine, except their kids born here are American citizens.  Countries refuse all the time BTW.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong, babies born here have dual citizenship. Go read the Mexican Constitution
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...

Wrong again. Lord you are making laws as you go along. If YOU have dual citizenship or want to have dual citizenship. You have to apply a dual citizenship. Not automatic. Lord.


----------



## charwin95

PaintMyHouse said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> That.
> 
> 
> 
> Meaning, deport American citizens as well...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone who snuck across the border is not a citizen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, but their babies born here are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not so bent on them being citizens since they were born here. But if mom and dad are criminals, aka illegals, they will be deported. I would keep my kid with me. But that's just me. If you want to leave your kids in the streets here, well that's pretty harsh
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would other nations grant residency to American citizens?  Oh right, they wouldn't half to, and they don't even have to take their citizens back if they choose not to.
Click to expand...

He doesn't know what he is talking about. Making up laws as he or she goes along.


----------



## charwin95

Geaux4it said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meaning, deport American citizens as well...
> 
> 
> 
> Someone who snuck across the border is not a citizen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, but their babies born here are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not so bent on them being citizens since they were born here. But if mom and dad are criminals, aka illegals, they will be deported. I would keep my kid with me. But that's just me. If you want to leave your kids in the streets here, well that's pretty harsh
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would other nations grant residency to American citizens?  Oh right, they wouldn't half to, and they don't even have to take their citizens back if they choose not to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's fine with me. Dump them on the ramp. Return to sender
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...

Right. You DON'T care. That's all what you know. And that's all what you are telling us.


----------



## paddymurphy

charwin95 said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> They could sneak them across the border the same way they got to the US.
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna have to.  Mexico certainly doesn't want them back, with their American citizen brats in tow no less.  Expect Mexico to refuse entry.  That will fuck Trump good...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually,that will fuck the American taxpayer.  I doubt the Mexican government would refuse admittance to a Mexican citizen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fine, except their kids born here are American citizens.  Countries refuse all the time BTW.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong, babies born here have dual citizenship. Go read the Mexican Constitution
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong again. Lord you are making laws as you go along. If YOU have dual citizenship or want to have dual citizenship. You have to apply a dual citizenship. Not automatic. Lord.
Click to expand...

Just as a person born in Mexico to American citizens is an American citizen, a person born in the US to Mexican Citizens is considered a Mexican citizen as well.  

"The two, who are from Mexico and permanent residents of the United States, made the trek nearly three weeks ago to register their daughter Genesis, who will be 3 years old in March, as a citizen of both countries.

During a campaign that was initially to run Jan. 12-15, the Mexican Consulate in Atlanta has allowed parents to bring their children to the consulate by 7 a.m. each day to register for dual Mexican-American citizenship. To do so, the child must have been born in the United States and have at least one Mexican parent. Usually, the consulate takes only 20 applications each weekday, but during the campaign the consulate has attended to everyone who arrived by 7 a.m. Because of high demand, the campaign has been extended through Feb. 12, according to the consulate’s Web site."
Mexican parents obtain dual citizenship for U.S.-born child


Read more here: Mexican parents obtain dual citizenship for U.S.-born child


----------



## charwin95

Geaux4it said:


> More like this
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> *World War Two - Japanese Internment Camps in the USA*


Good for you Geaux. These are American kids. And you have to feed and care for them. Brilliant.


----------



## charwin95

TooTall said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna be fun when you try to deport the parents and the other nations won't let the kids in because they are American citizens...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They could sneak them across the border the same way they got to the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gonna have to.  Mexico certainly doesn't want them back, with their American citizen brats in tow no less.  Expect Mexico to refuse entry.  That will fuck Trump good...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually,that will fuck the American taxpayer.  I doubt the Mexican government would refuse admittance to a Mexican citizen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fine, except their kids born here are American citizens.  Countries refuse all the time BTW.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In that case it would be Mexico that was breaking up the family, not the US.
Click to expand...

No. You did.


----------



## charwin95

jon_berzerk said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little-Acorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a pretty common scenario today. Illegal alien parents who produced kids in the U.S., get busted and deported. What happens to their U.S. citizen kids? Especially young kids, barely past toddler stage?
> 
> An adult man crosses the border illegally, and lives here. He marries someone, say another illegal alien. They have kids here. The kids are U.S. citizens under the current interpretation of the 14th amendment, since they were born on U.S. soil.
> 
> Then the man (and maybe his wife) get busted by ICE, proven to be illegal aliens (which they in fact are), and get listed for deportation.
> 
> What happens to the kids?
> 
> The kids are U.S. citizens, no doubt about it. ICE has no grounds whatever for deporting them. But the parents are unquestionably illegal aliens, and the law is clear, the parents must be deported. Must the family be broken up? Who says so?
> 
> I've hear some people protest that it's inhuman for ICE to separate the kids (who are, say, 3 and 4 years old by now) from their parents. But is it ICE who is actually doing that?
> 
> This man knew before he ever came here, that he was breaking U.S. law, and was subject to deportation if caught. And his wife, if she is also an illegal alien, knew the same about herself. And when they were making kids here on U.S. soil and delivering them, they knew the same was still true.
> 
> It's not ICE who is planning to split up this family. It is the man and his wife, knowing that he and she might be booted out at any time for breaking U.S. immigration law, and that any kids they produced while living illegally in America, would be citizens NOT subject to deporation. They knew all these things going in. And one must assume they planned for them. (If they didn't plan, whose fault is that?)
> 
> So, what did this man and his wife plan would happen to their U.S. kids if and when they (the parents) got busted and deported? What plans did they make about what should happen to their kids? The kids are 3 and 4 years old now. They are considered U.S. citizens and have the legal right to stay in this country. Of course, they can't stay alone in the house their parents were just deported out of, if there are no other responsible adults around - the kids are just 3 and 4 years old. Of course, the kids also have the legal right to go with their parents back to the parents' home country.
> 
> The parents knew going in, that their own deportation was possible and legal... and even just. WHAT DID THEY PLAN FOR THEIR KIDS if that were to happen to them?
> 
> Did they plan that those kids would come back to the parents' home country with them? Or did they plan that the kids would stay with other (legal) family, however distantly related, in the U.S.? Or...? What DID these parents plan, for the time when the parents got busted?
> 
> Where does anyone get the idea that the government is responsible for the kids?
> 
> The parents are responsible for their kids. What have they planned?
> 
> 
> 
> Put them up for adoption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they should go with their parents
> 
> they are not citizens either
Click to expand...

Oh Lordy... sure know what you are talking about. 
Kids are us citizens. Do you family kids? Why would you take your family to Mexico? 
So you do not have waste bandwidth. Follow my post for Geaux  called class us citizens 101.


----------



## Geaux4it

charwin95 said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> That.
> 
> 
> 
> Meaning, deport American citizens as well...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone who snuck across the border is not a citizen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, but their babies born here are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not so bent on them being citizens since they were born here. But if mom and dad are criminals, aka illegals, they will be deported. I would keep my kid with me. But that's just me. If you want to leave your kids in the streets here, well that's pretty harsh
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No parents will leave their kids in the streets. They just dump them to homeless centers, churches etc. That we American tax payers has to find a camp. Feed them cloth schools etc. At least they eat and have a better future.
> Why would you YOU take your kids to Mexico? You don't have a home, no jobs, no food, no future. Nothing. Are you  willing to do that? I hope you do not have a kid.
Click to expand...


My kid stays with me

-Geaux


----------



## Geaux4it

charwin95 said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> They could sneak them across the border the same way they got to the US.
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna have to.  Mexico certainly doesn't want them back, with their American citizen brats in tow no less.  Expect Mexico to refuse entry.  That will fuck Trump good...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually,that will fuck the American taxpayer.  I doubt the Mexican government would refuse admittance to a Mexican citizen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fine, except their kids born here are American citizens.  Countries refuse all the time BTW.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong, babies born here have dual citizenship. Go read the Mexican Constitution
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong again. Lord you are making laws as you go along. If YOU have dual citizenship or want to have dual citizenship. You have to apply a dual citizenship. Not automatic. Lord.
Click to expand...


They have MEXICAN dual citizenship there sparky...

Focus!

-Geaux


----------



## Geaux4it

charwin95 said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone who snuck across the border is not a citizen.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, but their babies born here are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not so bent on them being citizens since they were born here. But if mom and dad are criminals, aka illegals, they will be deported. I would keep my kid with me. But that's just me. If you want to leave your kids in the streets here, well that's pretty harsh
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would other nations grant residency to American citizens?  Oh right, they wouldn't half to, and they don't even have to take their citizens back if they choose not to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's fine with me. Dump them on the ramp. Return to sender
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right. You DON'T care. That's all what you know. And that's all what you are telling us.
Click to expand...


Define us

Thanks

-Geaux


----------



## charwin95

Geaux4it said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meaning, deport American citizens as well...
> 
> 
> 
> Someone who snuck across the border is not a citizen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, but their babies born here are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not so bent on them being citizens since they were born here. But if mom and dad are criminals, aka illegals, they will be deported. I would keep my kid with me. But that's just me. If you want to leave your kids in the streets here, well that's pretty harsh
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No parents will leave their kids in the streets. They just dump them to homeless centers, churches etc. That we American tax payers has to find a camp. Feed them cloth schools etc. At least they eat and have a better future.
> Why would you YOU take your kids to Mexico? You don't have a home, no jobs, no food, no future. Nothing. Are you  willing to do that? I hope you do not have a kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My kid stays with me
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...

Good for you.


----------



## jon_berzerk

charwin95 said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little-Acorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a pretty common scenario today. Illegal alien parents who produced kids in the U.S., get busted and deported. What happens to their U.S. citizen kids? Especially young kids, barely past toddler stage?
> 
> An adult man crosses the border illegally, and lives here. He marries someone, say another illegal alien. They have kids here. The kids are U.S. citizens under the current interpretation of the 14th amendment, since they were born on U.S. soil.
> 
> Then the man (and maybe his wife) get busted by ICE, proven to be illegal aliens (which they in fact are), and get listed for deportation.
> 
> What happens to the kids?
> 
> The kids are U.S. citizens, no doubt about it. ICE has no grounds whatever for deporting them. But the parents are unquestionably illegal aliens, and the law is clear, the parents must be deported. Must the family be broken up? Who says so?
> 
> I've hear some people protest that it's inhuman for ICE to separate the kids (who are, say, 3 and 4 years old by now) from their parents. But is it ICE who is actually doing that?
> 
> This man knew before he ever came here, that he was breaking U.S. law, and was subject to deportation if caught. And his wife, if she is also an illegal alien, knew the same about herself. And when they were making kids here on U.S. soil and delivering them, they knew the same was still true.
> 
> It's not ICE who is planning to split up this family. It is the man and his wife, knowing that he and she might be booted out at any time for breaking U.S. immigration law, and that any kids they produced while living illegally in America, would be citizens NOT subject to deporation. They knew all these things going in. And one must assume they planned for them. (If they didn't plan, whose fault is that?)
> 
> So, what did this man and his wife plan would happen to their U.S. kids if and when they (the parents) got busted and deported? What plans did they make about what should happen to their kids? The kids are 3 and 4 years old now. They are considered U.S. citizens and have the legal right to stay in this country. Of course, they can't stay alone in the house their parents were just deported out of, if there are no other responsible adults around - the kids are just 3 and 4 years old. Of course, the kids also have the legal right to go with their parents back to the parents' home country.
> 
> The parents knew going in, that their own deportation was possible and legal... and even just. WHAT DID THEY PLAN FOR THEIR KIDS if that were to happen to them?
> 
> Did they plan that those kids would come back to the parents' home country with them? Or did they plan that the kids would stay with other (legal) family, however distantly related, in the U.S.? Or...? What DID these parents plan, for the time when the parents got busted?
> 
> Where does anyone get the idea that the government is responsible for the kids?
> 
> The parents are responsible for their kids. What have they planned?
> 
> 
> 
> Put them up for adoption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they should go with their parents
> 
> they are not citizens either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Lordy... sure know what you are talking about.
> Kids are us citizens. Do you family kids? Why would you take your family to Mexico?
> So you do not have waste bandwidth. Follow my post for Geaux  called class us citizens 101.
Click to expand...



yeah i do 

the kids of illegals are not legal either


----------



## charwin95

Geaux4it said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, but their babies born here are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not so bent on them being citizens since they were born here. But if mom and dad are criminals, aka illegals, they will be deported. I would keep my kid with me. But that's just me. If you want to leave your kids in the streets here, well that's pretty harsh
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would other nations grant residency to American citizens?  Oh right, they wouldn't half to, and they don't even have to take their citizens back if they choose not to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's fine with me. Dump them on the ramp. Return to sender
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right. You DON'T care. That's all what you know. And that's all what you are telling us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Define us
> 
> Thanks
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...

Obiwan and Stephane...LOL


----------



## charwin95

jon_berzerk said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little-Acorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a pretty common scenario today. Illegal alien parents who produced kids in the U.S., get busted and deported. What happens to their U.S. citizen kids? Especially young kids, barely past toddler stage?
> 
> An adult man crosses the border illegally, and lives here. He marries someone, say another illegal alien. They have kids here. The kids are U.S. citizens under the current interpretation of the 14th amendment, since they were born on U.S. soil.
> 
> Then the man (and maybe his wife) get busted by ICE, proven to be illegal aliens (which they in fact are), and get listed for deportation.
> 
> What happens to the kids?
> 
> The kids are U.S. citizens, no doubt about it. ICE has no grounds whatever for deporting them. But the parents are unquestionably illegal aliens, and the law is clear, the parents must be deported. Must the family be broken up? Who says so?
> 
> I've hear some people protest that it's inhuman for ICE to separate the kids (who are, say, 3 and 4 years old by now) from their parents. But is it ICE who is actually doing that?
> 
> This man knew before he ever came here, that he was breaking U.S. law, and was subject to deportation if caught. And his wife, if she is also an illegal alien, knew the same about herself. And when they were making kids here on U.S. soil and delivering them, they knew the same was still true.
> 
> It's not ICE who is planning to split up this family. It is the man and his wife, knowing that he and she might be booted out at any time for breaking U.S. immigration law, and that any kids they produced while living illegally in America, would be citizens NOT subject to deporation. They knew all these things going in. And one must assume they planned for them. (If they didn't plan, whose fault is that?)
> 
> So, what did this man and his wife plan would happen to their U.S. kids if and when they (the parents) got busted and deported? What plans did they make about what should happen to their kids? The kids are 3 and 4 years old now. They are considered U.S. citizens and have the legal right to stay in this country. Of course, they can't stay alone in the house their parents were just deported out of, if there are no other responsible adults around - the kids are just 3 and 4 years old. Of course, the kids also have the legal right to go with their parents back to the parents' home country.
> 
> The parents knew going in, that their own deportation was possible and legal... and even just. WHAT DID THEY PLAN FOR THEIR KIDS if that were to happen to them?
> 
> Did they plan that those kids would come back to the parents' home country with them? Or did they plan that the kids would stay with other (legal) family, however distantly related, in the U.S.? Or...? What DID these parents plan, for the time when the parents got busted?
> 
> Where does anyone get the idea that the government is responsible for the kids?
> 
> The parents are responsible for their kids. What have they planned?
> 
> 
> 
> Put them up for adoption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they should go with their parents
> 
> they are not citizens either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Lordy... sure know what you are talking about.
> Kids are us citizens. Do you family kids? Why would you take your family to Mexico?
> So you do not have waste bandwidth. Follow my post for Geaux  called class us citizens 101.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yeah i do
> 
> the kids of illegals are not legal either
Click to expand...

Last time I checked trump shit list it say they are.


----------



## Unkotare

jon_berzerk said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little-Acorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a pretty common scenario today. Illegal alien parents who produced kids in the U.S., get busted and deported. What happens to their U.S. citizen kids? Especially young kids, barely past toddler stage?
> 
> An adult man crosses the border illegally, and lives here. He marries someone, say another illegal alien. They have kids here. The kids are U.S. citizens under the current interpretation of the 14th amendment, since they were born on U.S. soil.
> 
> Then the man (and maybe his wife) get busted by ICE, proven to be illegal aliens (which they in fact are), and get listed for deportation.
> 
> What happens to the kids?
> 
> The kids are U.S. citizens, no doubt about it. ICE has no grounds whatever for deporting them. But the parents are unquestionably illegal aliens, and the law is clear, the parents must be deported. Must the family be broken up? Who says so?
> 
> I've hear some people protest that it's inhuman for ICE to separate the kids (who are, say, 3 and 4 years old by now) from their parents. But is it ICE who is actually doing that?
> 
> This man knew before he ever came here, that he was breaking U.S. law, and was subject to deportation if caught. And his wife, if she is also an illegal alien, knew the same about herself. And when they were making kids here on U.S. soil and delivering them, they knew the same was still true.
> 
> It's not ICE who is planning to split up this family. It is the man and his wife, knowing that he and she might be booted out at any time for breaking U.S. immigration law, and that any kids they produced while living illegally in America, would be citizens NOT subject to deporation. They knew all these things going in. And one must assume they planned for them. (If they didn't plan, whose fault is that?)
> 
> So, what did this man and his wife plan would happen to their U.S. kids if and when they (the parents) got busted and deported? What plans did they make about what should happen to their kids? The kids are 3 and 4 years old now. They are considered U.S. citizens and have the legal right to stay in this country. Of course, they can't stay alone in the house their parents were just deported out of, if there are no other responsible adults around - the kids are just 3 and 4 years old. Of course, the kids also have the legal right to go with their parents back to the parents' home country.
> 
> The parents knew going in, that their own deportation was possible and legal... and even just. WHAT DID THEY PLAN FOR THEIR KIDS if that were to happen to them?
> 
> Did they plan that those kids would come back to the parents' home country with them? Or did they plan that the kids would stay with other (legal) family, however distantly related, in the U.S.? Or...? What DID these parents plan, for the time when the parents got busted?
> 
> Where does anyone get the idea that the government is responsible for the kids?
> 
> The parents are responsible for their kids. What have they planned?
> 
> 
> 
> Put them up for adoption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they should go with their parents
> 
> they are not citizens either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Lordy... sure know what you are talking about.
> Kids are us citizens. Do you family kids? Why would you take your family to Mexico?
> So you do not have waste bandwidth. Follow my post for Geaux  called class us citizens 101.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yeah i do
> 
> the kids of illegals are not legal either
Click to expand...



If they are born here, they are citizens whether you like it or not.


----------



## paddymurphy

jon_berzerk said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little-Acorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a pretty common scenario today. Illegal alien parents who produced kids in the U.S., get busted and deported. What happens to their U.S. citizen kids? Especially young kids, barely past toddler stage?
> 
> An adult man crosses the border illegally, and lives here. He marries someone, say another illegal alien. They have kids here. The kids are U.S. citizens under the current interpretation of the 14th amendment, since they were born on U.S. soil.
> 
> Then the man (and maybe his wife) get busted by ICE, proven to be illegal aliens (which they in fact are), and get listed for deportation.
> 
> What happens to the kids?
> 
> The kids are U.S. citizens, no doubt about it. ICE has no grounds whatever for deporting them. But the parents are unquestionably illegal aliens, and the law is clear, the parents must be deported. Must the family be broken up? Who says so?
> 
> I've hear some people protest that it's inhuman for ICE to separate the kids (who are, say, 3 and 4 years old by now) from their parents. But is it ICE who is actually doing that?
> 
> This man knew before he ever came here, that he was breaking U.S. law, and was subject to deportation if caught. And his wife, if she is also an illegal alien, knew the same about herself. And when they were making kids here on U.S. soil and delivering them, they knew the same was still true.
> 
> It's not ICE who is planning to split up this family. It is the man and his wife, knowing that he and she might be booted out at any time for breaking U.S. immigration law, and that any kids they produced while living illegally in America, would be citizens NOT subject to deporation. They knew all these things going in. And one must assume they planned for them. (If they didn't plan, whose fault is that?)
> 
> So, what did this man and his wife plan would happen to their U.S. kids if and when they (the parents) got busted and deported? What plans did they make about what should happen to their kids? The kids are 3 and 4 years old now. They are considered U.S. citizens and have the legal right to stay in this country. Of course, they can't stay alone in the house their parents were just deported out of, if there are no other responsible adults around - the kids are just 3 and 4 years old. Of course, the kids also have the legal right to go with their parents back to the parents' home country.
> 
> The parents knew going in, that their own deportation was possible and legal... and even just. WHAT DID THEY PLAN FOR THEIR KIDS if that were to happen to them?
> 
> Did they plan that those kids would come back to the parents' home country with them? Or did they plan that the kids would stay with other (legal) family, however distantly related, in the U.S.? Or...? What DID these parents plan, for the time when the parents got busted?
> 
> Where does anyone get the idea that the government is responsible for the kids?
> 
> The parents are responsible for their kids. What have they planned?
> 
> 
> 
> Put them up for adoption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they should go with their parents
> 
> they are not citizens either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Lordy... sure know what you are talking about.
> Kids are us citizens. Do you family kids? Why would you take your family to Mexico?
> So you do not have waste bandwidth. Follow my post for Geaux  called class us citizens 101.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yeah i do
> 
> the kids of illegals are not legal either
Click to expand...

According to you.  According to the law of the United States, they are.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Unkotare said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little-Acorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a pretty common scenario today. Illegal alien parents who produced kids in the U.S., get busted and deported. What happens to their U.S. citizen kids? Especially young kids, barely past toddler stage?
> 
> An adult man crosses the border illegally, and lives here. He marries someone, say another illegal alien. They have kids here. The kids are U.S. citizens under the current interpretation of the 14th amendment, since they were born on U.S. soil.
> 
> Then the man (and maybe his wife) get busted by ICE, proven to be illegal aliens (which they in fact are), and get listed for deportation.
> 
> What happens to the kids?
> 
> The kids are U.S. citizens, no doubt about it. ICE has no grounds whatever for deporting them. But the parents are unquestionably illegal aliens, and the law is clear, the parents must be deported. Must the family be broken up? Who says so?
> 
> I've hear some people protest that it's inhuman for ICE to separate the kids (who are, say, 3 and 4 years old by now) from their parents. But is it ICE who is actually doing that?
> 
> This man knew before he ever came here, that he was breaking U.S. law, and was subject to deportation if caught. And his wife, if she is also an illegal alien, knew the same about herself. And when they were making kids here on U.S. soil and delivering them, they knew the same was still true.
> 
> It's not ICE who is planning to split up this family. It is the man and his wife, knowing that he and she might be booted out at any time for breaking U.S. immigration law, and that any kids they produced while living illegally in America, would be citizens NOT subject to deporation. They knew all these things going in. And one must assume they planned for them. (If they didn't plan, whose fault is that?)
> 
> So, what did this man and his wife plan would happen to their U.S. kids if and when they (the parents) got busted and deported? What plans did they make about what should happen to their kids? The kids are 3 and 4 years old now. They are considered U.S. citizens and have the legal right to stay in this country. Of course, they can't stay alone in the house their parents were just deported out of, if there are no other responsible adults around - the kids are just 3 and 4 years old. Of course, the kids also have the legal right to go with their parents back to the parents' home country.
> 
> The parents knew going in, that their own deportation was possible and legal... and even just. WHAT DID THEY PLAN FOR THEIR KIDS if that were to happen to them?
> 
> Did they plan that those kids would come back to the parents' home country with them? Or did they plan that the kids would stay with other (legal) family, however distantly related, in the U.S.? Or...? What DID these parents plan, for the time when the parents got busted?
> 
> Where does anyone get the idea that the government is responsible for the kids?
> 
> The parents are responsible for their kids. What have they planned?
> 
> 
> 
> Put them up for adoption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they should go with their parents
> 
> they are not citizens either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Lordy... sure know what you are talking about.
> Kids are us citizens. Do you family kids? Why would you take your family to Mexico?
> So you do not have waste bandwidth. Follow my post for Geaux  called class us citizens 101.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yeah i do
> 
> the kids of illegals are not legal either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If they are born here, they are citizens whether you like it or not.
Click to expand...



maybe not


----------



## jon_berzerk

paddymurphy said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little-Acorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a pretty common scenario today. Illegal alien parents who produced kids in the U.S., get busted and deported. What happens to their U.S. citizen kids? Especially young kids, barely past toddler stage?
> 
> An adult man crosses the border illegally, and lives here. He marries someone, say another illegal alien. They have kids here. The kids are U.S. citizens under the current interpretation of the 14th amendment, since they were born on U.S. soil.
> 
> Then the man (and maybe his wife) get busted by ICE, proven to be illegal aliens (which they in fact are), and get listed for deportation.
> 
> What happens to the kids?
> 
> The kids are U.S. citizens, no doubt about it. ICE has no grounds whatever for deporting them. But the parents are unquestionably illegal aliens, and the law is clear, the parents must be deported. Must the family be broken up? Who says so?
> 
> I've hear some people protest that it's inhuman for ICE to separate the kids (who are, say, 3 and 4 years old by now) from their parents. But is it ICE who is actually doing that?
> 
> This man knew before he ever came here, that he was breaking U.S. law, and was subject to deportation if caught. And his wife, if she is also an illegal alien, knew the same about herself. And when they were making kids here on U.S. soil and delivering them, they knew the same was still true.
> 
> It's not ICE who is planning to split up this family. It is the man and his wife, knowing that he and she might be booted out at any time for breaking U.S. immigration law, and that any kids they produced while living illegally in America, would be citizens NOT subject to deporation. They knew all these things going in. And one must assume they planned for them. (If they didn't plan, whose fault is that?)
> 
> So, what did this man and his wife plan would happen to their U.S. kids if and when they (the parents) got busted and deported? What plans did they make about what should happen to their kids? The kids are 3 and 4 years old now. They are considered U.S. citizens and have the legal right to stay in this country. Of course, they can't stay alone in the house their parents were just deported out of, if there are no other responsible adults around - the kids are just 3 and 4 years old. Of course, the kids also have the legal right to go with their parents back to the parents' home country.
> 
> The parents knew going in, that their own deportation was possible and legal... and even just. WHAT DID THEY PLAN FOR THEIR KIDS if that were to happen to them?
> 
> Did they plan that those kids would come back to the parents' home country with them? Or did they plan that the kids would stay with other (legal) family, however distantly related, in the U.S.? Or...? What DID these parents plan, for the time when the parents got busted?
> 
> Where does anyone get the idea that the government is responsible for the kids?
> 
> The parents are responsible for their kids. What have they planned?
> 
> 
> 
> Put them up for adoption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they should go with their parents
> 
> they are not citizens either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Lordy... sure know what you are talking about.
> Kids are us citizens. Do you family kids? Why would you take your family to Mexico?
> So you do not have waste bandwidth. Follow my post for Geaux  called class us citizens 101.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yeah i do
> 
> the kids of illegals are not legal either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to you.  According to the law of the United States, they are.
Click to expand...


we are going to find out


----------



## LilOlLady

David_42 said:


> Don't deport illegals, give them a path to citizenship. Unless you pro lifers want to see children go back to bad countries for them.



What do we do with the millions of poor american children living is poverty in the inner cities? Send the to other countries to take care of? Dumb ass statement.


----------



## Unkotare

jon_berzerk said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Put them up for adoption.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they should go with their parents
> 
> they are not citizens either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Lordy... sure know what you are talking about.
> Kids are us citizens. Do you family kids? Why would you take your family to Mexico?
> So you do not have waste bandwidth. Follow my post for Geaux  called class us citizens 101.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yeah i do
> 
> the kids of illegals are not legal either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to you.  According to the law of the United States, they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> we are going to find out
Click to expand...




We already know.


----------



## LilOlLady

JoeMoma said:


> Also, the constitution needs to be amended so that there are no more anchor babies.



The constitution do not give anchor babies so it does not have to be amended but correctly interpreted. 
Post-Civil War reforms focused on injustices to African Americans. The 14thAmendment was ratified in 1868 to protect the rights of native-born Black Americans, whose rights were being denied as recently-freed slaves. It was written in a manner so as to prevent state governments from ever denying citizenship to blacks born in the United States. But in 1868, the United States had no formal immigration policy, and the authors therefore saw no need to address immigration explicitly in the amendment.

In 1866, Senator Jacob Howard clearly spelled out the intent of the 14th Amendment by stating:
"Every person born within the limits of the United States, and subject to their jurisdiction, is by virtue of natural law and national law a citizen of the United States. This will not, of course, include persons born in the United States who are foreigners, aliens, who belong to the families of ambassadors or foreign ministers accredited to the Government of the United States, but will include every other class of persons. I*t settles the great question of citizenship and removes all doubt as to what persons are or are not citizens of the United States*. This has long been a great desideratum in the jurisprudence and legislation of this country."
The phrase _"subject to the jurisdiction thereof"_ was intended to exclude American-born persons from automatic citizenship whose allegiance to the United States was not complete. With illegal aliens who are unlawfully in the United States, t*heir native country has a claim of allegiance on the child*. Thus, the completeness of their allegiance to the United States is impaired, which therefore precludes automatic citizenship.

*Supreme Court decisions*
The correct interpretation of the 14th Amendment is that *an illegal alien mother is subject to the jurisdiction of her native country, as is her baby.*
The 14th Amendment to the United States Constitution - Fourteenth Amendment - anchor babies and birthright citizenship - interpretations and misinterpretations - US Constitution


----------



## Oldglory1

paddymurphy said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little-Acorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a pretty common scenario today. Illegal alien parents who produced kids in the U.S., get busted and deported. What happens to their U.S. citizen kids? Especially young kids, barely past toddler stage?
> 
> An adult man crosses the border illegally, and lives here. He marries someone, say another illegal alien. They have kids here. The kids are U.S. citizens under the current interpretation of the 14th amendment, since they were born on U.S. soil.
> 
> Then the man (and maybe his wife) get busted by ICE, proven to be illegal aliens (which they in fact are), and get listed for deportation.
> 
> What happens to the kids?
> 
> The kids are U.S. citizens, no doubt about it. ICE has no grounds whatever for deporting them. But the parents are unquestionably illegal aliens, and the law is clear, the parents must be deported. Must the family be broken up? Who says so?
> 
> I've hear some people protest that it's inhuman for ICE to separate the kids (who are, say, 3 and 4 years old by now) from their parents. But is it ICE who is actually doing that?
> 
> This man knew before he ever came here, that he was breaking U.S. law, and was subject to deportation if caught. And his wife, if she is also an illegal alien, knew the same about herself. And when they were making kids here on U.S. soil and delivering them, they knew the same was still true.
> 
> It's not ICE who is planning to split up this family. It is the man and his wife, knowing that he and she might be booted out at any time for breaking U.S. immigration law, and that any kids they produced while living illegally in America, would be citizens NOT subject to deporation. They knew all these things going in. And one must assume they planned for them. (If they didn't plan, whose fault is that?)
> 
> So, what did this man and his wife plan would happen to their U.S. kids if and when they (the parents) got busted and deported? What plans did they make about what should happen to their kids? The kids are 3 and 4 years old now. They are considered U.S. citizens and have the legal right to stay in this country. Of course, they can't stay alone in the house their parents were just deported out of, if there are no other responsible adults around - the kids are just 3 and 4 years old. Of course, the kids also have the legal right to go with their parents back to the parents' home country.
> 
> The parents knew going in, that their own deportation was possible and legal... and even just. WHAT DID THEY PLAN FOR THEIR KIDS if that were to happen to them?
> 
> Did they plan that those kids would come back to the parents' home country with them? Or did they plan that the kids would stay with other (legal) family, however distantly related, in the U.S.? Or...? What DID these parents plan, for the time when the parents got busted?
> 
> Where does anyone get the idea that the government is responsible for the kids?
> 
> The parents are responsible for their kids. What have they planned?
> 
> 
> 
> Put them up for adoption.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they should go with their parents
> 
> they are not citizens either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Lordy... sure know what you are talking about.
> Kids are us citizens. Do you family kids? Why would you take your family to Mexico?
> So you do not have waste bandwidth. Follow my post for Geaux  called class us citizens 101.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yeah i do
> 
> the kids of illegals are not legal either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to you.  According to the law of the United States, they are.
Click to expand...


They are not citizens by birth according to the 14th Amendment.  It has merely been an unchallenged PC practice to deem them so.   Trump and many others are trying to get this changed and it should be.  No one should gain our birthright citizenship via lawlessness on the part of their parents and they are not under our jurisdiction.


----------



## Unkotare

Oldglory1 said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Put them up for adoption.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they should go with their parents
> 
> they are not citizens either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Lordy... sure know what you are talking about.
> Kids are us citizens. Do you family kids? Why would you take your family to Mexico?
> So you do not have waste bandwidth. Follow my post for Geaux  called class us citizens 101.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yeah i do
> 
> the kids of illegals are not legal either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to you.  According to the law of the United States, they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are not citizens by birth according to the 14th Amendment.  It has merely been an unchallenged PC practice to deem them so.   Trump and many others are trying to get this changed and it should be.  No one should gain our birthright citizenship via lawlessness on the part of their parents and they are not under our jurisdiction.
Click to expand...




Where did you graduate from law school?


----------



## Unkotare

Oldglory1 said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Put them up for adoption.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they should go with their parents
> 
> they are not citizens either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Lordy... sure know what you are talking about.
> Kids are us citizens. Do you family kids? Why would you take your family to Mexico?
> So you do not have waste bandwidth. Follow my post for Geaux  called class us citizens 101.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yeah i do
> 
> the kids of illegals are not legal either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to you.  According to the law of the United States, they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are not citizens by birth according to the 14th Amendment. ....
Click to expand...




When were you appointed to the United States Supreme Court?


----------



## red_dirt

Unkotare said:


> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> they should go with their parents
> 
> they are not citizens either
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Lordy... sure know what you are talking about.
> Kids are us citizens. Do you family kids? Why would you take your family to Mexico?
> So you do not have waste bandwidth. Follow my post for Geaux  called class us citizens 101.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yeah i do
> 
> the kids of illegals are not legal either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to you.  According to the law of the United States, they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are not citizens by birth according to the 14th Amendment. ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When were you appointed to the United States Supreme Court?
Click to expand...


----------



## red_dirt

House panel urges Congress to pass Birthright Citizenship legislation | NumbersUSA

Are trespassers "subject to the jurisdiction" of the USA?  Can they vote? Do they pay taxes? Are they eligible for the benefits of and liable for the responsibilities of American citizenship? Proponents say, "Yes, all they have to do is get here, by whatever means." 
Some courts and all Democrats have said, "Yes."  Obama says America belongs to everyone.
Again, the controversial 14th has been used for all sorts of things. It's time to iron out this current application.  Considering the politics, easier said than done.


----------



## paddymurphy

red_dirt said:


> House panel urges Congress to pass Birthright Citizenship legislation | NumbersUSA
> 
> Are trespassers "subject to the jurisdiction" of the USA?  Can they vote? Do they pay taxes? Are they eligible for the benefits of and liable for the responsibilities of American citizenship? Proponents say, "Yes, all they have to do is get here, by whatever means."
> Some courts and all Democrats have said, "Yes."  Obama says America belongs to everyone.
> Again, the controversial 14th has been used for all sorts of things. It's time to iron out this current application.  Considering the politics, easier said than done.


You do realize that the court has already decided what subject to the jurisdiction means? Right.


----------



## rhodescholar

paddymurphy said:


> You do realize that the court has already decided what subject to the jurisdiction means? Right.



Asshole, are you on la raza's fucking payroll?

As if the SC has never altered its interpretation, and as if the courts have not.  There is no question congress is going to take this up further, its one of the benefits of Trump's drive, the public is starting to become much more educated with the costs of the illegal alien invasion and how damaging it has been to our country.


----------



## paddymurphy

rhodescholar said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that the court has already decided what subject to the jurisdiction means? Right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asshole, are you on la raza's fucking payroll?
> 
> As if the SC has never altered its interpretation, and as if the courts have not.  There is no question congress is going to take this up further, its one of the benefits of Trump's drive, the public is starting to become much more educated with the costs of the illegal alien invasion and how damaging it has been to our country.
Click to expand...

No.  Are you on a weekend leave from a mental institution?  There is no question that congress will not touch this.  There is no question that being born here makes one a citizen.  Argue all you want but every child of illegals born in this country to day is a citizens just like you.


----------



## rhodescholar

paddymurphy said:


> No.  Are you on a weekend leave from a mental institution?  There is no question that congress will not touch this.  There is no question that being born here makes one a citizen.  Argue all you want but every child of illegals born in this country to day is a citizens just like you.



I get it, because idiot paddy says so, it will or won't happen...had no idea the world follows you like a prophet.

Asshole, do you see where Trump is in the polls?  This issue has people infuriated, and once more of them see how much illegals are stealing from americans - a fact you continue to ignore - there is no stopping that train, the days of the anchor baby are at an end, at long last.


----------



## paddymurphy

rhodescholar said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.  Are you on a weekend leave from a mental institution?  There is no question that congress will not touch this.  There is no question that being born here makes one a citizen.  Argue all you want but every child of illegals born in this country to day is a citizens just like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get it, because idiot paddy says so, it will or won't happen...had no idea the world follows you like a prophet.
> 
> Asshole, do you see where Trump is in the polls?  This issue has people infuriated, and once they see how much illegals are stealing from americans - a fact you continue to ignore - there is no stopping that train, the days of the anchor baby are at an end, at long last.
Click to expand...

Yes.  3 out of ever 4 Republican voters prefer someone else.  And I am not a prophet, simply someone who, unlike you , has the ability to read and understand a Supreme Court Opinion.  The issue has dumb fucks like you infuriated.  Immigration is at 3% in the poll of issues that matter to most Americans.


----------



## rhodescholar

paddymurphy said:


> The issue has dumb fucks like you infuriated.  Immigration is at 3% in the poll of issues that matter to most Americans.



You are probably a welfare collecting turd, no one could be this fucking stupid.

The polls I listed showed that percent as 1/6th, which translates to 17%, and your repeating the same BS like a parrot tells me you have no intelligence, just talking points from a la raza manual.  Come back when you have an ability to reason with facts like an adult.


----------



## paddymurphy

rhodescholar said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The issue has dumb fucks like you infuriated.  Immigration is at 3% in the poll of issues that matter to most Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are probably a welfare collecting turd, no one could be this fucking stupid.
> 
> The polls I listed showed that percent as 1/6th, which translates to 17%, and your repeating the same BS like a parrot tells me you have no intelligence, just talking points from a la raza manual.  Come back when you have an ability to reason with facts like an adult.
Click to expand...

This poll, dumb fuck?

Sorry, you are correct.  There is only ever been one poll this year on what the voters are concerned about.  And, no, dumb fuck, that are not talking points, those are the holdings in Supreme Court Cases.  Have someone read one to you some day.


----------



## peach174

I say give the kids a choice , if they want to stay here with relatives who are here legally and then get legal citizenship or go with their parents.
If they don't want to be here legally by getting a citizenship status, then they should go with the parents.


----------



## rhodescholar

paddymurphy said:


> Sorry, you are correct.  There is only ever been one poll this year on what the voters are concerned about.  And, no, dumb fuck, that are not talking points, those are the holdings in Supreme Court Cases.  Have someone read one to you some day.



I'll accept your admittance that you are capitulating, typical for a low IQ, far left bottom-feeding leftist turd.  Thanks for playing, weakie.


----------



## paddymurphy

rhodescholar said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, you are correct.  There is only ever been one poll this year on what the voters are concerned about.  And, no, dumb fuck, that are not talking points, those are the holdings in Supreme Court Cases.  Have someone read one to you some day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll accept your admittance that you are capitulating, typical for a low IQ, far left bottom-feeding leftist turd.  Thanks for playing, weakie.
Click to expand...

So, your tiny fucking brain cannot process sarcasm?  Typical.  Take your head out of your ass and read what the Supreme Court has said on birthright citizenship.  Either you will understand it and recognize that the 14th Amendment requires it or you will place you head back in your ass and continue life as a conservative.


----------



## peach174

The Supreme Court has never ruled on parents who are here illegal.
All of the Court cases was on parents who were not citizens but was here legally.

The Supreme Court has never explicitly ruled on whether children born in the United States to illegal immigrant parents are entitled to birthright citizenship via the 14th Amendment, but it has generally been assumed that they are.
United States nationality law - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Assuming is not the actual facts.
It needs to be taken up with the Supreme Court.


----------



## paddymurphy

peach174 said:


> The Supreme Court has never ruled on parents who are here illegal.
> All of the Court cases was on parents who were not citizens but was here legally.
> 
> The Supreme Court has never explicitly ruled on whether children born in the United States to illegal immigrant parents are entitled to birthright citizenship via the 14th Amendment, but it has generally been assumed that they are.
> United States nationality law - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Assuming is not the actual facts.
> It needs to be taken up with the Supreme Court.


Sure they did.  In INS v. Rios they were faced with applying Section 244(a)(1) of the Immigration and Nationality Act which allows the Attorney General to suspend an alien's deportation if the alien has been present in the United States for a continuous period of at least seven years, is of good moral character, and demonstrates that deportation w_*ould result in extreme hardship to the alien or to the alien's spouse or child, who is a United States citizen.  *_The facts of this case were: 

"Respondents, a married couple, are natives and citizens of Mexico. Respondent husband illegally entered the United States in 1972. Apprehended, he returned to Mexico in early 1974 under threat of deportation. Two months later, he and respondent wife paid a professional smuggler $450 to transport them into this country, entering the United States without inspection through the smuggler's efforts. Respondent husband was again apprehended by INS agents in 1978. At his request, he was granted permission to return voluntarily to Mexico in lieu of deportation. He was also granted two subsequent extensions of time to depart, but he ultimately declined to leave as promised. INS then instituted deportation proceedings against both respondents. *By that time, respondent wife had given birth to a child, who, born in the United States, was a citizen of this country. *A deportation hearing was held in December, 1978. Respondents conceded illegal entry, conceded deportability, but requested."

Now, if it were not settled law that their child, born to them while they were here illegally, is a US citizen, they had no case.  The Supreme Court, however, stated that because their son was a US citizen, the law applied.  It is a fact that you cannot dispute that the 1000 or so children who will be born today to illegal aliens will be citizens.  Nothing you can do about it.


----------



## peach174

paddymurphy said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Supreme Court has never ruled on parents who are here illegal.
> All of the Court cases was on parents who were not citizens but was here legally.
> 
> The Supreme Court has never explicitly ruled on whether children born in the United States to illegal immigrant parents are entitled to birthright citizenship via the 14th Amendment, but it has generally been assumed that they are.
> United States nationality law - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Assuming is not the actual facts.
> It needs to be taken up with the Supreme Court.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure they did.  In INS v. Rios they were faced with applying Section 244(a)(1) of the Immigration and Nationality Act which allows the Attorney General to suspend an alien's deportation if the alien has been present in the United States for a continuous period of at least seven years, is of good moral character, and demonstrates that deportation w_*ould result in extreme hardship to the alien or to the alien's spouse or child, who is a United States citizen.  *_The facts of this case were:
> 
> "Respondents, a married couple, are natives and citizens of Mexico. Respondent husband illegally entered the United States in 1972. Apprehended, he returned to Mexico in early 1974 under threat of deportation. Two months later, he and respondent wife paid a professional smuggler $450 to transport them into this country, entering the United States without inspection through the smuggler's efforts. Respondent husband was again apprehended by INS agents in 1978. At his request, he was granted permission to return voluntarily to Mexico in lieu of deportation. He was also granted two subsequent extensions of time to depart, but he ultimately declined to leave as promised. INS then instituted deportation proceedings against both respondents. *By that time, respondent wife had given birth to a child, who, born in the United States, was a citizen of this country. *A deportation hearing was held in December, 1978. Respondents conceded illegal entry, conceded deportability, but requested."
> 
> Now, if it were not settled law that their child, born to them while they were here illegally, is a US citizen, they had no case.  The Supreme Court, however, stated that because their son was a US citizen, the law applied.  It is a fact that you cannot dispute that the 1000 or so children who will be born today to illegal aliens will be citizens.  Nothing you can do about it.
Click to expand...



That is the Eighth Circuit Court
_CERTIORARI TO THE UNITED STATES COURT OF APPEALS FOR THE 
EIGHTH CIRCUIT _
Not the Federal Supreme Court.


----------



## paddymurphy

peach174 said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Supreme Court has never ruled on parents who are here illegal.
> All of the Court cases was on parents who were not citizens but was here legally.
> 
> The Supreme Court has never explicitly ruled on whether children born in the United States to illegal immigrant parents are entitled to birthright citizenship via the 14th Amendment, but it has generally been assumed that they are.
> United States nationality law - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Assuming is not the actual facts.
> It needs to be taken up with the Supreme Court.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure they did.  In INS v. Rios they were faced with applying Section 244(a)(1) of the Immigration and Nationality Act which allows the Attorney General to suspend an alien's deportation if the alien has been present in the United States for a continuous period of at least seven years, is of good moral character, and demonstrates that deportation w_*ould result in extreme hardship to the alien or to the alien's spouse or child, who is a United States citizen.  *_The facts of this case were:
> 
> "Respondents, a married couple, are natives and citizens of Mexico. Respondent husband illegally entered the United States in 1972. Apprehended, he returned to Mexico in early 1974 under threat of deportation. Two months later, he and respondent wife paid a professional smuggler $450 to transport them into this country, entering the United States without inspection through the smuggler's efforts. Respondent husband was again apprehended by INS agents in 1978. At his request, he was granted permission to return voluntarily to Mexico in lieu of deportation. He was also granted two subsequent extensions of time to depart, but he ultimately declined to leave as promised. INS then instituted deportation proceedings against both respondents. *By that time, respondent wife had given birth to a child, who, born in the United States, was a citizen of this country. *A deportation hearing was held in December, 1978. Respondents conceded illegal entry, conceded deportability, but requested."
> 
> Now, if it were not settled law that their child, born to them while they were here illegally, is a US citizen, they had no case.  The Supreme Court, however, stated that because their son was a US citizen, the law applied.  It is a fact that you cannot dispute that the 1000 or so children who will be born today to illegal aliens will be citizens.  Nothing you can do about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is the Eighth Circuit Court
> _CERTIORARI TO THE UNITED STATES COURT OF APPEALS FOR THE
> EIGHTH CIRCUIT _
> Not the Federal Supreme Court.
Click to expand...

You are a moron. Certiorari is to the Supreme Court.  This case was decides by the United States Supreme Court.  Here is the link.  FindLaw's United States Supreme Court case and opinions.


----------



## peach174

paddymurphy said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Supreme Court has never ruled on parents who are here illegal.
> All of the Court cases was on parents who were not citizens but was here legally.
> 
> The Supreme Court has never explicitly ruled on whether children born in the United States to illegal immigrant parents are entitled to birthright citizenship via the 14th Amendment, but it has generally been assumed that they are.
> United States nationality law - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Assuming is not the actual facts.
> It needs to be taken up with the Supreme Court.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure they did.  In INS v. Rios they were faced with applying Section 244(a)(1) of the Immigration and Nationality Act which allows the Attorney General to suspend an alien's deportation if the alien has been present in the United States for a continuous period of at least seven years, is of good moral character, and demonstrates that deportation w_*ould result in extreme hardship to the alien or to the alien's spouse or child, who is a United States citizen.  *_The facts of this case were:
> 
> "Respondents, a married couple, are natives and citizens of Mexico. Respondent husband illegally entered the United States in 1972. Apprehended, he returned to Mexico in early 1974 under threat of deportation. Two months later, he and respondent wife paid a professional smuggler $450 to transport them into this country, entering the United States without inspection through the smuggler's efforts. Respondent husband was again apprehended by INS agents in 1978. At his request, he was granted permission to return voluntarily to Mexico in lieu of deportation. He was also granted two subsequent extensions of time to depart, but he ultimately declined to leave as promised. INS then instituted deportation proceedings against both respondents. *By that time, respondent wife had given birth to a child, who, born in the United States, was a citizen of this country. *A deportation hearing was held in December, 1978. Respondents conceded illegal entry, conceded deportability, but requested."
> 
> Now, if it were not settled law that their child, born to them while they were here illegally, is a US citizen, they had no case.  The Supreme Court, however, stated that because their son was a US citizen, the law applied.  It is a fact that you cannot dispute that the 1000 or so children who will be born today to illegal aliens will be citizens.  Nothing you can do about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is the Eighth Circuit Court
> _CERTIORARI TO THE UNITED STATES COURT OF APPEALS FOR THE
> EIGHTH CIRCUIT _
> Not the Federal Supreme Court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a moron. Certiorari is to the Supreme Court.  This case was decides by the United States Supreme Court.  Here is the link.  FindLaw's United States Supreme Court case and opinions.
Click to expand...


Ok sorry you are right.
It says;
Allows the Attorney General to suspend the deportation of an alien.
You realize that each new President appoints their own Attorney General.
It still needs to be ruled by the Supreme Court on the 14th itself.


----------



## paddymurphy

peach174 said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Supreme Court has never ruled on parents who are here illegal.
> All of the Court cases was on parents who were not citizens but was here legally.
> 
> The Supreme Court has never explicitly ruled on whether children born in the United States to illegal immigrant parents are entitled to birthright citizenship via the 14th Amendment, but it has generally been assumed that they are.
> United States nationality law - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Assuming is not the actual facts.
> It needs to be taken up with the Supreme Court.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure they did.  In INS v. Rios they were faced with applying Section 244(a)(1) of the Immigration and Nationality Act which allows the Attorney General to suspend an alien's deportation if the alien has been present in the United States for a continuous period of at least seven years, is of good moral character, and demonstrates that deportation w_*ould result in extreme hardship to the alien or to the alien's spouse or child, who is a United States citizen.  *_The facts of this case were:
> 
> "Respondents, a married couple, are natives and citizens of Mexico. Respondent husband illegally entered the United States in 1972. Apprehended, he returned to Mexico in early 1974 under threat of deportation. Two months later, he and respondent wife paid a professional smuggler $450 to transport them into this country, entering the United States without inspection through the smuggler's efforts. Respondent husband was again apprehended by INS agents in 1978. At his request, he was granted permission to return voluntarily to Mexico in lieu of deportation. He was also granted two subsequent extensions of time to depart, but he ultimately declined to leave as promised. INS then instituted deportation proceedings against both respondents. *By that time, respondent wife had given birth to a child, who, born in the United States, was a citizen of this country. *A deportation hearing was held in December, 1978. Respondents conceded illegal entry, conceded deportability, but requested."
> 
> Now, if it were not settled law that their child, born to them while they were here illegally, is a US citizen, they had no case.  The Supreme Court, however, stated that because their son was a US citizen, the law applied.  It is a fact that you cannot dispute that the 1000 or so children who will be born today to illegal aliens will be citizens.  Nothing you can do about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is the Eighth Circuit Court
> _CERTIORARI TO THE UNITED STATES COURT OF APPEALS FOR THE
> EIGHTH CIRCUIT _
> Not the Federal Supreme Court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a moron. Certiorari is to the Supreme Court.  This case was decides by the United States Supreme Court.  Here is the link.  FindLaw's United States Supreme Court case and opinions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok sorry you are right.
> It says;
> Allows the Attorney General to suspend the deportation of an alien.
> You realize that each new President appoints their own Attorney General.
> It still needs to be ruled by the Supreme Court on the 14th itself.
Click to expand...

It wa ruled on.  That is the Point of the fucking opinion. They ruled that the child of these illegal aliens was a citizen because he was born here.  If he were not a citizen, the law would not have applied.  And a new Attorney GeneraL cannot ignore a Supreme Court ruling.


----------



## rhodescholar

paddymurphy said:


> It wa ruled on.  That is the Point of the fucking opinion. They ruled that the child of these illegal aliens was a citizen because he was born here.  If he were not a citizen, the law would not have applied.  And a new Attorney GeneraL cannot ignore a Supreme Court ruling.



The points, asshole, are that the 14th amendment was meant for slaves, not for all of central and south america to walk across the border and pop out a baby so as to collect welfare.

Second, the parents are obviously NOT subject to the jurisdiction of the US since they are illegal aliens, and are subject to *their own country's jurisdiction*, which is why such things as embassies exist.  You're an idiot, who is arguing over a point that has not been directly confirmed by the legislative or judicial branches of the federal government.


----------



## red_dirt

paddymurphy said:


> red_dirt said:
> 
> 
> 
> House panel urges Congress to pass Birthright Citizenship legislation | NumbersUSA
> 
> Are trespassers "subject to the jurisdiction" of the USA?  Can they vote? Do they pay taxes? Are they eligible for the benefits of and liable for the responsibilities of American citizenship? Proponents say, "Yes, all they have to do is get here, by whatever means."
> Some courts and all Democrats have said, "Yes."  Obama says America belongs to everyone.
> Again, the controversial 14th has been used for all sorts of things. It's time to iron out this current application.  Considering the politics, easier said than done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that the court has already decided what subject to the jurisdiction means? Right.
Click to expand...


I assume you are referring to a Supreme Court ruling.  What was the name and date on that case, do you know?

Not incidentally, directing public attention to the children is tried and true leftist deception, playing on the emotions
of an unstable, unable to think for itself, public. The media does it all the time. Donald Trump will focus on 
upholding the law.  That is going to require an overhaul of Immigration and Homeland Security  to begin to 
undo the damage done by years of oversight and work by that commie tool, Ted Kennedy.


----------



## rhodescholar

red_dirt said:


> I assume you are referring to a Supreme Court ruling.  What was the name and date on that case, do you know?
> 
> Not incidentally, directing public attention to the children is tried and true leftist deception, playing on the emotions
> of an unstable, unable to think for itself, public. The media does it all the time. Donald Trump will focus on
> upholding the law.  That is going to require an overhaul of Immigration and Homeland Security  to begin to
> undo the damage done by years of oversight and work by that commie tool, Ted Kennedy.



I like you, unlike most of the posters here, you have brains.


----------



## red_dirt

Thanks for the kind words, rhodescholar, though you needn't have.
Not to pile on, though, newbie that I am, I couldn't help but wonder
at some of the exchanges I have read.
Does improve with time, I hope.   

Truthfully, I am still stuck on this "subject to the jurisdiction thereof," clause,
and how that could possibly be construed to mean trespassers are somehow
American subjects.  That's why I requested the Supreme Court ruling. cla

Still cannot deny the reality -- enforce the law and the issue goes away. At the
same time, formalize differences between tourists, guest workers, and lawful 
citizens.


----------



## mudwhistle

David_42 said:


> Don't deport illegals, give them a path to citizenship. Unless you pro lifers want to see children go back to bad countries for them.


Sorry.......the United States sucks. We are the greatest threat to peace on Earth. 

We'd be doing them a favor by sending them back to their parents' wonderful countries that are of course free of oppression from evil capitalist Republicans.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Noomi said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep the families together send the children back with their parents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But if the kids are older, its wrong to send children to a country they don't know. They might be attending school in the US, why deny them an education? They didn't commit a crime, their parents did.
Click to expand...




Noomi said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep the families together send the children back with their parents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But if the kids are older, its wrong to send children to a country they don't know. They might be attending school in the US, why deny them an education? They didn't commit a crime, their parents did.
Click to expand...

A shame their parents failed to consider those issues before they decided to break our laws.


----------

